# 1  2012

## lubezniy

,       ,     (!)        .           1   ,   ,      ,    .   ,            .   .

_    15.03.2012  232_      -1,      (   )     .
_    30.03.2012 .  92_     -1.
_    28.03.2012  66_    192 ().

**

 -1   .       ,    ,   ,    .      ;      .

.       .

.      2012             .          ,   - .

  2   ,   ,        (    )     :           .  ,        . -,       ,          .

       ,  .        3   232.

**

           -  ,  -     ,        .       ,     . :

** 

       -      42 .     __ (, ,  ), __ ( )  __ (  ,      ),     "" -     (   __)    (   __)          . ,    ,      ,        __.    ( 2012       )       __.      __ (,      ),           __ __.       3   66 (    192 -   ). , , -,      ,    1966     (  ); -,          .

** 

   ,       ,  -6-3  -6-2,      .

    ,   2012     ,        ( 2012  - 512 . ),       ( - 10%   ).  192  ,    ( )     .

  -    __   ""  .  ,     ,      ,        .   ,    "  ()        "    ,   , ,      ,  -               16%         1966      10% -   1967    ,   ( ) 6%   .  :       ,                 "      ".

*   .   * 

*   - *  (  -     . .)   ( 1  2010 )   .  __             .  __    .  __   "_    ,     ,      (  ),     ,   ,           ,  ,    ,         ,     _ ".    , ,     __ (   "__ ")    .   , ,    .

__ 

     -   ,      .    -    (    )         CheckXML  1.1.64.                CheckXML (         ,      ,    ,   ).           ,  , " " ( ).  ,     .
      .  ,        ,    , , .   ,           .    .

----------


## M

-6-3  1  2012?

----------

,  ,

----------


## M

!

----------

,      .

        2 -1,     * .:

,  .     ,    100,85 .

1-: 100,85*16%=16,136=16,14
2-: 100,85*16%=16,136=16,14
  : 32,28 .
  : 201,7*16%=32,272=32,27 .

..       ,     300-    50 .
    ,    .  -1     . 

       69       32,28 .     .        .         -1, ..   32,27      (  69  ).      "" 1.      ?      50 ?     ,       .


  ""      2011 . ,  2011      10000,30 .,  10000,00 (    ).  -1  :  10000,  10000.  .  10000,30 .,  10000,00 .         30 ,     .
  2012    0  (  0,30 .), ..          -     150  -1  2011 . 
,   30      ,    30 .         .   .     ,      2010 ,    (  ).

   ""  ""              ,     "".     -        "".

 ,

----------


## zunechka

--     :Embarrassment: -       1  31    1  31 ,       /-      -6-1,    3   ( 1-31.01, 1-29.02   1-31.3)?    2  -6-1( /)  6-2 ( )?

----------

, ,     .   -6-2  23399,98,    23401.   23400   1        100.       ?

----------


## Adarka

, , -6-2   ,   ( 1 .   4  2011) ,  =  ,  ?

----------


## Nolina

?

----------


## ˸

http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## Nolina

!!!

----------


## ˸

,        00?

----------


## h-r-elmira

. -6%-   ,  63,30   
1,  -1 07-? 
2,  3,  3,6   361,362      1     ?    450000.00.      :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> 00?

----------


## More-24

> -6-3  1  2012?


    .        -6-3.   ,        ,          .  ,      15   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -6-3


  ?     1 ,   -6-3 - . ,  ,    ""    . :Smilie:

----------


## More-24

> ?     1 ,   -6-3 - . ,  ,    ""    .


     ))))

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,    ""    .


       .

----------


## Dmitry 60

1  2012 .       . .     .             ?

----------


## lubezniy

-  .    .

----------

,   ,      ( 3 )    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1  2012 .      . .     .         ?


     01 ,       09.04 (    ).   09.04     10-   -  .

----------


## 7

6-3        .
   145          1       2011 ? ..             ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 145          1


 :yes:        1 .     01.04.12.      01.01.12.      2 ,   . 145  6      (   01.01.12  1  +   2 )     .



> ?


.

----------


## 7

,             6-2 
 100   .          .    6 -2  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 100


  ?

----------


## 7

)
       .    6     ?

----------

> ,   ,      ( 3 )    ?


   -1  ,      , /  ,

----------


## kuntik

,    .
   ,   145    01.01.12.    100           .      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 145    01.01.12


   1      01.01.12 ().    100       01.01.12.

----------


## kuntik

> 100       01.01.12.


       100,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 100,


   , ,     -       .

----------

,   ,    .   1 ,           ,   -6-2     -6-2 ,        77,   .
              ,  . 
  ,   7.7 ,          
      -1 ?
    ?
  ,           ?
                 ,      ?

----------

.       145.      145  (    2012.),         141       140?
   ,     ,       .    6,2             .      ????          ?
    .         ...

----------

,  ,                ? , . 
 ,        -2-1?

----------


## kuntik

> , ,     -       .


  .      .   ver. 2.1 ( PU_RSV)

----------

-2,     3.1  -1.       6-2  ,      .

----------


## NSol

!
,    .
  6 ,    . 
1) 3-  /   , ..     6-1  6-2?
2) 2-   ,          ,     ?
3) ..    / -    ?   6-1?
 -       ?

----------


## 085

> ,             6-2 
>  100   .          .    6 -2  .


    ...
 100     01.01.12.  .    .       .100   ...      .

----------

,  !
    200  ,          (    7 212,   ,    9. 212 -  (.     .201-202,    211-212 (   ) :Embarrassment:    ,     9 212)?????

----------

-   .    (    ). 
 : .
  ?
  ,  ?

----------

> ,  !
>     200  ,          (    7 212,   ,    9. 212 -  (.     .201-202,    211-212 (   )   ,     9 212)?????

----------


## nestleshka

,    .    !!!!   -   ,       .. 
   ,     212-   ..    ?  (. 201,202,211,212,231,232, 240(!)  241 (!) )  . ?  110-114     ?? ..     ,   ( 140-144)  ...          1     31 ,  1, ..36 .  ...       ?    ?       ?         ???  ,      *22%           3 ...    ???? 
 !!!!

----------


## Morena

, ,     :
      -6-2           260445.75         
       -1           273434.75         
        -12989.00           

  -   10%     512 000,  ,      ,   ,   ?

----------


## nestleshka

> , ,     :
>       -6-2           260445.75         
>        -1           273434.75         
>         -12989.00           
> 
>   -   10%     512 000,  ,      ,   ,   ?


       ,       ..

----------

, , "  .   "    2011 .      +      ?

----------

, ,  lubezniy )

----------


## assol_79

> -   .    (    ). 
>  : .
>   ?
>   ,  ?


       31.01.12,

----------


## assol_79

,    1 .,         ,   (

----------


## assol_79

> ...
>  100     01.01.12.  .    .       .100   ...      .


   ,    1 .,         ,   (

----------

,      :   :

 31.12.11       10,000        -10,000 ( -)
 31.03.12  100            0 (  )
                      140           10000 ()
                      141            10000(    )
                      144            10000( 3 )
                      145            10000( .  ) 
                      150          -10000(          ,  )

----------


## 7

)       6   . ..      1 . +

----------

"    ,    .  -1     ."
,  ?

----------

> 31.01.12,


   .   16.04

----------


## 4

,  ,  ,   2010 ,  1  2012   ....   ?  6-2?

----------


## lukochka

C  -1 .    , , ,  -    ,    ...    .

----------

> , , -6-2   ,   ( 1 .   4  2011) ,  =  ,  ?


,   .      =

----------

, :
1)   ..   ?     ?
2)     201(202)  211(212)    3  /?
 .

----------

,  -    ?        -

----------


## h-r-elmira

:Wow:

----------


## h-r-elmira

. -6%-   ,  63,30   
1,  -1 07-? 
2,  3,  3,6   361,362      1     ?    450000.00.      :Frown: [/QUOTE]

        ?(((((((  (((((((

----------

> ,  -    ?        -


  !!!   ???

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

-  -1        ,    ,    01 . 22%,     22%  .    -

----------

> ,  !
>     200  ,          (    7 212,   ,    9. 212 -  (.     .201-202,    211-212 (   )   ,     9 212)?????


   ,       ....

----------

-6-1        ?
       /     1   ?

----------


## Bars1K

,     3   232?
      ...

----------


## saigak

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/mzsr232n.htm
   ...     ...

----------


## Katerina.

.



   -      .           : .140-150+100.

 10   .       .    ,      .    .

----------

(  +/-) :
100
114
144
150

----------

, , .  ,  1,      1  2012   ,       ,     -1  -6-2    -6-1    ?

----------


## Katerina.

(  +/-) :
100
114
144
150




____________________________________________________________________________




 100  -8152
 110    134364
114          37057
130          126212
140          134918
144            42500
150          -8706

    134364 (  ).
              .140-150+100  ,   
     : ""   : -6-2 - 134364,00   -1 - 201355,00""

       -  . 

     ,     ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## Nitka2003

, .         ,        ?        0,00,       0,13-0,15  .    ?    ?

----------


## Bars1K

*saigak*,  !       !

----------

*Katerina.*,    150    9    +/-

 :       ,  ...     114, 144  150... :

114 37057
144 42500
150 -8706

?

  ...        ...     ...    :


 ...

----------


## ***

, ..    -1  2011 . 145   .

----------


## aleksandraS

.
    2012     ,     ?  . 100  ,          .    -   700 .

----------

,  100   ?

----------

.-? :Redface:

----------


## assol_79

**,          "-"

----------


## assol_79

> , .         ,        ?        0,00,       0,13-0,15  .    ?    ?


                 ,          (

----------


## assol_79

> , , .  ,  1,      1  2012   ,       ,     -1  -6-2    -6-1    ?


  ,            ,   ,

----------

5. Ÿ   ?.... :Frown:

----------


## aleksandraS

> ,  100   ?


 ?  :Smilie: 
     . 100    .       .100=.150    2011 .150   ...
     ,     . :Embarrassment:

----------

150     2011  -     100   ...

 , ,  ...    ?

----------


## ...

!   .    ,      (-    )  : 
1.   ***50   .   . : .      . 
2.    .   ""     "".  "/ ".       1097   8. 
       ?   .

----------


## aleksandraS

> 150     2011  -     100   ...
> 
>  , ,  ...    ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,    .
  ,         2011,     , ?        ,    ?
 .     ? 
   ?

----------


## Bars1K

,

----------


## magiccat

Morena  
, ,     :
-6-2 260445.75 
-1 273434.75 
 -12989.00 

  -   10%     512 000,  ,      ,   ,   ?
    ...       1 ,     10%,  .     ,       ?    (   )            ... ,       ?

----------

> !   .    ,      (-    )  : 
> 1.   ***50   .   . : .      . 
> 2.    .   ""     "".  "/ ".       1097   8. 
>        ?   .


   .            3-  5- (      )   2-     -  2- .  !

----------

! -   -  16.04. - "  ..." ?    , ,  .
     - ,         ( ).  ?

----------

, .
          . 1417 . 
      (-1417)  150 . 
   6-2       (2821 .),      - "    6-2: 2821,     -1:1404  ( ,    130  - "   ")"
    -    (2821). 
    ,     6-2 ""  "" 1404 .,        ?!      ?  ?

----------


## TaTiTa

***50:       .


   .    (        ).  
 <_______________2012_> 
 14 
 108 


 .   . 

   ?

----------

** -  ?

----------

,   ,    (     ) ? :Redface:

----------

> 


 -  
 - 




> ,


?

----------


## Ludmila17

!
 !
       ((((
***50:       .
   .    (        ).  
 <_______________2012_> 
 14 
 108 
 .   . 
   " 5" (4.0.7.0)  6.30  18.04.12     ((((( 
 ?

----------


## 333

, ,  -6  10%  ? 
  , , ?

----------


## assol_79



----------


## 333

> 


      -  10%,   - ,  10% ??

----------


## assol_79

> , .
>           . 1417 . 
>       (-1417)  150 . 
>    6-2       (2821 .),      - "    6-2: 2821,     -1:1404  ( ,    130  - "   ")"
>     -    (2821). 
>     ,     6-2 ""  "" 1404 .,        ?!      ?  ?


  Spu_orb.        ,     ?,    ,

----------


## Katerina.

> *Katerina.*,    150    9    +/-
> 
>  :       ,  ...     114, 144  150... :
> 
> 114 37057
> 144 42500
> 150 -8706
> 
> ?
> ...



      . 
      .140-150+100      ,   . 
    ,      .  :
.100  8152=
.140 134918=
. 150  8706=

140-150+100 = ??

  .

----------

...      100  150  abs  ...           ...

----------


## Katerina.

> ...      100  150  abs  ...           ...


  ,   -.   .   .     -  .      .             . .  



 ,      ,  . 

.100 () -8152=
.140           134918=
. 150 () -8706=

140-150+100 = ??

  . 

.

----------


## Bucom

[URL="http://"       ,   ,    (     ) ?[/URL]
   ,           . ""    . .      .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -.   .   .    -  .


: (140-150+100) = [134918 - (-8706)+(-8152)] = 135472 . ..   8706,  134918,    "" 8152. .. " "  135472.  ,  " "  . 130 = 126212. ..    (    ,          ...).       ,       ,   .             - -  ...    "" ,       ,   .

----------


## nsk54

> , .
>           . 1417 .
>     (-1417)  150 .
>    6-2       (2821 .),      - "    6-2: 2821,    -1:1404 ( ,    130  - "   ")"
>   -    (2821).
>    ,     6-2 ""  "" 1404 .,        ?!    ?  ?





> Spu_orb.        ,     ?,    ,


  .    5 .   ,    .         ()   ,     ""     ,  "  "  -   , -    .   ,             ? ( 1-    ...)

----------

*    (       2012 )      31  2006 . N 192 ??*

... 71.                   () *  ,    *    .

" -6-1"                 ,              ()       ()        "   ()", "   ()", "  ", "     ", *   ,       ,      ,      ,    .*
( . ""     28.03.2012 N 66)

* ,      2012     (  ) -6-1,    ?*

----------

*nsk54*,         ...

100 ... +21 (  )
114 ... 1404 (  )
144 ... 2821 (  )
150 ... -1396 ()

 2002          ,   ,      ,       ,    ...   -    ...   -  ...

        ?

     (2002-2009),    (2010)     ( 2011)         ...                  ...    ,         ...        ,    ,            ...

       ,        ,          ...

   ...          -              ( )    ( )...  1404, ..    1404...

     ,      2821... ..   2821 ...            21...           21    ...

    21...      ?
2821 - 21 = 2800

    ?
1404

    ?
1404

        2- ?
2800 - 1404 = 1396
          150  1- 

...        ,       21       1404 ?

----------


## nsk54

> .    5 .   ,    .         ()   ,     ""     ,  "  "  -   , -    .   ,             ? ( 1-    ...)


     ,   .  .         .      . . -+   . ,   , ..,   "" .

**,      -     :yes:  !    ,    :Redface: ) ,   ,          ))

----------

> -  
>  - 
> 
> 
> ?



  1  .

----------


## nsk54

> 1  .


 - ,        -.     ,       http://forum.klerk.ru/archive/index.php/t-388828.html

----------

> - ,        -.     ,       http://forum.klerk.ru/archive/index.php/t-388828.html


.   ,          ?     ,  ,    ,   ...

----------


## magiccat

> -  10%,   - ,  10% ??


   ,   ((( ,      ,  ... -   ...    ...

----------

*magiccat*,  N- 
 /  ,

----------


## 333

> *magiccat*,  N- 
>  /  ,


    ?    -1

----------

...

----------


## Serge_msk

1  2012           -6-1,     -6-2         (1 7.7  232), -     -6-1 ?
         ?

----------


## 333

> ...


            ?

----------


## _***

,      ,     ,  .
    ,       .
 , ,?   ,   ,       , 
 ,    ., -  -?

----------


## nsk54

> .   ,          ?     ,  ,    ,   ...


,  .          -*      -     .*    - -  -      ,  -       -   ))
  .      ?    .     .      (     ,       ),         - ,  -  . ..  .   ,    -  ,      ,   . 
  - *   -  -       - c-    .*

----------

> ,  .


-6-2 ..  .
  .

----------


## dl96

,      512..,      ,       . ,        .    -    ?      ,   1 .     ?     . , !

----------


## _***

> -6-2 ..  .
>   .


 -  1   ,,.  ,     (7.7 )

----------

SOS.     8.       .    ,   512 -  !     .   .    1     10% -     ?      ? ,   ?

----------


## magiccat

> ,      512..,      ,       . ,        .    -    ?      ,   1 .     ?     . , !


       ...  ...     ...        ,

----------


## pifey

CheckXML     -6-1,   18.2.      ,        ?

_  ____ (  _______)..._ 
!!!20: .    ""      <> 

_ 1-  _______..._ 
!!!20:    <>.    ""  <>,  ,    (  )

----------

> -  1   ,,.  ,     (7.7 )


  1() -   !    !   ,  ,   ..
              ,        .
          ,      .

----------

? ?

----------


## Rosa

, ,       .        ... 1     ?    ...

----------

> [b]
> 
> 
>    ...          -              ( )    ( )...  1404, ..    1404...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...        ?...


!!!          ,     !
 ,   !!!

----------

> CheckXML     -6-1,   18.2.      ,        ?


 -  , .

----------


## _***

> 1() -   !    !   ,  ,   ..
>               ,        .
>           ,      .



    ,,        1     . .      1 8,             .

----------

-6-2       ?

----------

> ,    -  ,      ,


  :No:

----------


## stas

> -      -     .


      .

----------


## assol_79

> ,      ,     ,  .
>     ,       .
>  , ,?   ,   ,       , 
>  ,    ., -  -?


        ,      !!!!!,      ,      !!!

----------

, . 
 2.      
       ,   . 271  275.
  ?

----------

> ...  ...     ...        ,


       ?    ""  ,   ? ..            ,   512 ?         10% ?       ?

----------


## -

1 
 1.1.  100.  3:  .       150     .  : 0.  : 0.06
       00...   6      ?       ?...           ?

----------


## _***

> ,      !!!!!,      ,      !!!




    ,     ,?    ,   ,    ,            .

----------

, ,  ,          .  ,     ,           80 .    200.   .  ?

----------

**,    +/-   -1
100
114
144
150

----------


## ole_777

! , .     10.0212  11.03.12     .     10.02.12-10.03.12  10.02.12-31.03.12 ?

----------

> **,    +/-   -1
> 100
> 114
> 144
> 150



               ..       . .       
 100        0                0                  0
 114   +13 590,00     +5096,25       +4331,81
 144   +9270,00        +3476,00       +2955,00
 150   +4320,00        +1620,25        +1376,81

----------

.  ,   .   .      ,    - ?,         . ,   :
1.   ,     .     ,     ,     .
2.   ,          ,   -1 - . .     100, - 200.         -100,   - 200.       ,      ,       ,    -  . 
       !
3.    2- .      ,     . (         ..)     .   !
   .     ? :Smilie:

----------

**,     :
 = 9270/13590
 = 3476/5096.25

 =  * 
 =  *

----------

> **,     :
>  = 9270/13590
>  = 3476/5096.25
> 
>  =  * 
>  =  *


, .   . , ,   .    .  ,    . 630 .   ,   429,73 , ..   200,27  ?       ?  -    630.

----------

- ...

      0.00   200.27 ...  ...

----------

> - ...
> 
>       0.00   200.27 ...  ...


, !!!

----------


## ole_777

> ! , .     10.0212  11.03.12     .     10.02.12-10.03.12  10.02.12-31.03.12 ?


 :Frown: ,    ?

----------

> ?    ""  ,   ? ..            ,   512 ?         10% ?       ?


  :Frown:          512   ?

----------

** , ...  **  /     ( 512000)   ( 512000)

----------


## safg

2 ...  ,   - ,    ...
   2009 ( 5   )  +/-,        ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> .      2012             .          ,   - .


     ?   ?   -?    -?

----------

,    2-  
10.02.12 - 10.03.12
11.03.12 - 31.03.12    (  )

----------

,         ""          ?
          ""    . 
   ?

----------

** ,   -1   +/-
100
114
144
150

----------

> ?   ?   -?    -?


      . 
  ,             .  ,  .     .

----------

> ** ,   -1   +/-
> 100
> 114
> 144
> 150


100 - 0
114 - 149540,73
144 - 149541
150 - -0,27
 27 . 
  -6-2       - 149540,73       - 149540,73    
  27          - 149541 ?

,    -1    ,         ,     .  
  ?

----------

#145      .     ,    -  .           . . !       -     .      - ,   ,              2012=0

----------


## safg

> . 
>   ,             .  ,  .     .


,     ? -   ,     .     !

----------

** , -6-2  :
 ... 
149540,73 ... 149540,73

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,     ? -   ,     .     !


,    .   -,       ,     ,       ...

----------

,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ** , ...  **  /     ( 512000)   ( 512000)


   ,       ,  ,     .          .   192 :         .          ,  512 ,       (,   )  ,    .           .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   ?   -?    -?


    ,      (    )   .    ,            .   ( -     ),      .  ,        .      ,       (     ,  . .   ),      ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> *    (       2012 )      31  2006 . N 192 ??*
> 
> ... 71.                   () *  ,    *    .
> 
> " -6-1"                 ,              ()       ()        "   ()", "   ()", "  ", "     ", *   ,       ,      ,      ,    .*
> ( . ""     28.03.2012 N 66)
> 
> * ,      2012     (  ) -6-1,    ?*


               -2.         ()   .       (-2    ,    ),         .

----------


## 2007

> (  )


    .   -   ?       ? (    )

----------


## DaisyCrazy

,  - ?  1               (     1966)..        :Frown: 

   ?  %?

----------

> -   ?       ? (


,  2012      .      .
   , ,     . 
28-  27-   ,  28- .

----------


## dl96

> ...  ...     ...        ,


,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

, -    ,  .  ,   ,   = ,       15.04.12 ?   -     ,       :Frown:

----------

.        31  .

----------

! , , ,         -1.

----------


## Kiti B

> ** , ...  **  /     ( 512000)   ( 512000)


  , ,   :   2       . ( 240-251)    512000   .    1 .110        (     - 10%).       1 -1      .,     ,     ?
,   , ..         ,      . ,        (    ,    ).

----------


## Kiti B

> !
>  !
>        ((((
> ***50:       .
>    .    (        ).  
>  <_______________2012_> 
>  14 
>  108 
>  .   . 
> ...


     ,   : SPU ().   18.04.2012. ,    , ..  114  108 - . ,    . ,      .

----------


## Kiti B

,   ?  ,   SPU ORB    ,     :     .      .   ?   ,      : "      ,    ".  ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       :Smilie: ,  ,   2             1  ?    -    , (     )??

----------


## C

,      ,     100       2011?
  120            ..   ,      ?
 -    145 - ..    ..  144+145=140

----------

*C*,  145     ,  144+145=140   -1 
     ,     ,  -1   ?

----------

*ole_777*, 10.02.2012-10.03.2012 - , 11.03.2012-31.03.2012 -

----------


## C

** ,  -.
 " 140" "    "    ,           ,      " 140"        ( ,   " 145")  " 144"      . -     2 ?




> -1


      ..      ..           ?         ?

----------

*C*,     145  ,       .
 ,    140-144   **   1  ,         1 ,   145-           .
,   100   497    ,    500,      600 . 
 140 -1700
 141 - 500
 142 - 600
 143 - 600
 144 - 1700
 145 - 497
     ,  145 " " .

,   .

----------


## C

** ,  ,      145 .

----------


## Dyun

,      .  :

    ...   ***50:       .   	|	|  .    (        ). 	|
	|	|<_______________2012_>	|
	|	|14	|
	|	|105	|

  .   .

----------

, ,     -6-2?     ,   -6-2,   ?              - -6-2  -6-4?

----------


## safg

5   ...  /   2009 .
   ?

----------


## Kapitan911

,        CheckXML-UFA( 1.1.64  05.04.2012) -     .  CheckXML  16.04.12   
          ?
 -     ? 

:
1.1.    -6-2  -1 
a.  30             ,             6-2,            ѻ, ѻ  ѻ,    (    1 ,     ,   3)    114      3  (  111+112+113)    3  1        -1      4, 5  6  252  2        (-1) .     2  -1    4,5  6  252   .   6-2:28129,98,  -1:8663959,37 
b.  30             ,             6-2,            ѻ, ѻ  ѻ,    (    1 ,     ,   3)    114      3  (  111+112+113)   4,  1        -1.   6-2:3314,13,  -1:1783958,27

  ""      ,     ,

----------


## C

,  - 14         ?
           01.01.12  21.03.12 -        ?  14.01.12-21.03.12?      14   ? 

 ,       -     2010    ?            .,    ?

----------

*C*,      14      .     .    01.01.12  21.03.12    .

----------

*safg*, ,         ""     0,   -   - .
     .

----------


## C

** , ,  .

----------


## 2007

> 5   ...  /   2009 .
>    ?


*safg*,    .   . )

----------

.          1  2012.         ? .

----------


## Kiti B

! , ,     175-177,   ....

----------

> 5   ...  /   2009 .
>    ?


     :

-   2009.  ,    ?    .
-       ,         .    ,     .   ,     ,     .

----------


## 2007

> 1  2012.


**,     3-   . -1, 6-2, 6-2 (  6-1  6-3)




> ?


,   .

----------

,  -1  -6-1 + -6-3 + -6-2,     ,         -   -1   .
 !!!

----------


## _07

!   .       :            * 0   ,   : 4021,87     ,     .       ?

----------

?

----------


## _07

,

----------


## sashaB

?   ?      ?     ?

     ?

        ""?

.

----------


## sashaB

,   6%, 92.51,       ?

----------


## Weiden

! ,  2        1 .     ?!

----------


## 2007

> ?


 3





> ""?

----------


## 2007

> 2        1 .


   6-1+6-3+6-2
  -

----------


## Weiden

!

----------


## Weiden

Spu_orb       -6-1.  ?

----------


## sashaB

, ,  92.51,  ,    8  1  58,  2012 .  .=20%,14%-.  6%-.         20%   . ?
  07, .   ...... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

*sashaB*,     **?  ?

----------


## sashaB

> Spu_orb       -6-1.  ?


   - .-  ....

----------


## Weiden

-6-2,      .

----------


## sashaB

> ?  ?

----------


## sashaB

> ""?


   ""  ""

----------


## 2007

>

----------

*sashaB*,        ?

----------


## sashaB

,     ?

----------


## sashaB

!

   ,    -       ..?

----------


## sashaB

-   2  -07,    ?

----------

:Frown: 

    ( 15% )    (    ),        , ..,   ,     "  ,            ", .   52?  
      ? ?

 ,   ,             ,       ?

----------

,    ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> -   2  -07,    ?


   ,     2      . ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ( 15% )    (    ),        , ..,   ,     "  ,           ", .   52?
>       ? ?
> 
>  ,   ,             ,       ?


  52.     2 ,      1  -   07

----------

> 52.     2 ,      1  -   07


 .
   1     / -     ?

----------


## 2007

> 1     / -     ?


,      .

----------


## 333

-       -   ,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :yes:

----------


## sashaB

2007  



> ,     2      . ,     .



  !!!!!!!!!! ,  .!!!!  !

----------

> ,      .


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## 333

>

----------


## 2007

*echinaceabel*,  -     ,    ?
  ,       ... :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

*2007*, 
  192,  -    ,     (    /),   -    ,     .

----------


## 333

> *echinaceabel*,  -     ,    ?
>   ,       ...


.     -    ,   

     ,     ...


     -  ?

----------


## 333

> *2007*, 
>   192,  -    ,     (    /),   -    ,     .


 ,  -   /  14 ,
  -  14  ?

----------

14    ...

----------


## lmsadly

!
 ,      ""  
 -1
100 4040,00
114 10920,00
144 11320,00
150 3640,00

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  -   /  14 ,
>   -  14  ?





> 14    ...


 . , ,    ,    /           .
.. ,   / -        ,   -    ?  ,      /,    ,           .

----------

,   ,      ,       ,  ,    ...

 2.0 ,           ,   -        ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## 333

,     )

 ,    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    ?


            /  ,      ,        ,   ,  ,       .        . .

----------


## 333

> /  ,      ,        ,   ,  ,       .        . .


)

----------

! 

     .   . ,     . 
, ,       .      ?
 !

----------


## lmsadly

> !
>  ,      ""  
>  -1
> 100 4040,00
> 114 10920,00
> 144 11320,00
> 150 3640,00


 - ,  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> lmsadly  
>  !
>  ,      ""  
>  -1
> 100 4040,00
> 114 10920,00
> 144 11320,00
> 150 3640,00
>  - ,  .


11320

----------


## vasilenka

?

----------

.         
   .  6   512000
1)        
2)       

 1        
 2

----------

1)

----------


## 333

> 1)


   ?)

            ,   ,         ?

  -   ? ,

----------


## NSol

.    ?  4 .
     ()?

----------


## sashaB

> sashaB  
>      ?
>  3


.        3 ?

----------

...       ...

  ,          ?
  -  ...

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 - -1

----------


## 333

> ...       ...
> 
>   ,          ?
>   -  ...


    ,  
   ))          , ?)

----------


## 2007

> 3 ?


.
      .
 ,    .        .

----------

*333*,   :
          ,   ...

  ,     ?
  -  ...

----------


## Bucom

> .        3 ?


  , ..  :    .       .

----------


## 333

> *333*,   :
>           ,   ...
> 
>   ,     ?
>   -  ...


   ,          10% ?

 , !)

----------

! ,       -  -1.     ? (   )!!!

----------

!



  2.      01 


***30: .  2.   01.
  [c.260 .3]0       [c.231 .3]592000.00 + [c.232 .3]591882.00 + [c.233 .3]0.00 = 1183882.00



***30: .  2.   01.
  [c.260 .5]0       [c.231 .5]164897.00 + [c.232 .5]122273.00 + [c.233 .5]0.00 = 287170.00



***30: .  2.   01.
  [c.260 .6]0       [c.231 .6]427103.00 + [c.232 .6]469609.00 + [c.233 .6]0.00 = 896712.00

   260   - ,  . 2  - ,  - 5.  - 7

     !
 (((?

----------

!
      , ,   16.04., (   ) ,     ,      .   ?     ?
      ,  ?

----------

111

----------

1 8? .  ,  ""  1   512 ?   1     ,         ""  . SOS

----------

** , :


100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252


 ... 

 -   ...

----------


## 333

:

, ,   203 -1       ?

----------

[QUOTE=;53689303]** , :


100) + 10 356 
114) + 2 572 464,43
144) + 1 783 811,00
150) + 799 009,43 
252) + 306 454,63


) 2 266 009,80
) 1 783 811,00

 -   ...

----------

, 1    ,  ...

 = 2 266 009.80
 = 306 454.63
 = 1 783 811.00

         ...             ...

----------

...               150     ...

----------


## Kiti B

> ...       ...


?    , ,   1      . ,   ?

----------

...    -       ...    252    ( 512000),              ... -...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kiti B

> ...    -       ...    252    ( 512000),              ... -...


,   ..

,    .     (    )      : "  .    (        ).  <________ _______2012_ >  14  108"  .   ". 
  ,   . (  ,   )    ( 30.01.12).       .        .    .

----------


## sashaB

,    .    : -6-2 ++(- ,    Spu_orb(.,   , ....)       ,   .... ...,-6-2+(,.    Spu_orb(.,   , ....) -  .      ,  (3). 

 ?

----------

.
 ,      ,     .    ,      ?   -  ,  6%.
.

----------


## 2007

> ,


-1, 6-2.      - 6-2  6-1+6-3

----------


## 2007

> ,    .    : -6-2 ++(- ,    Spu_orb(.,   , ....)       ,   .... ...,-6-2+(,.    Spu_orb(.,   , ....) -  .      ,  (3).


*sashaB*,    ?

----------


## sashaB

.

----------


## 2007

> .


   .       .
    ,  .
        .

----------


## lenski

.  ,     ,     .         1        6-2.

----------

145 -1.  :Embarrassment: 

   -1   2011. (    ) 
   1774 
  381

       2012. (  2011.)
   1780
  390

     145 ?

----------


## NSol

!
,,    . .
   5 XML ,         . .  ?      ?   - ?

----------

, ,     201-203  -1       /     ?

----------


## evka

,  !          .     2010  4.3.4  17.04.2012.     6-1.    ? .

----------

, .     -      ????

----------

-1.  ,   .   ??

----------


## _

!    -  ,       ???

----------

:Frown:       psvRSV???? !   ...    ...?

----------


## 2007

, ,      ,    15      .   ? -   .     ?

----------


## Bucom

> 145 ?


   1774 
  381

----------


## Bucom

> , ,      ,    15      .   ? -   .     ?


.    (  -1 - ,    -   ""           ).

----------


## 2007

*Bucom*, ,     .       ,      .

----------


## 2007

> .


     .               .

----------

*2007*, ...   ,   _ (20%)       (14%)         ...  ,  15-            ...

----------


## Rimskaya

!
          : 

 1-  ___________  ... 
***50:    1-  ___________  ...
     . 
 <>     . 
 <>2012</> 
 6 
 24

----------

*Rimskaya*,

----------

,  !
 ,    :




> ***50:    1-  _______________2012_  ...
> 
> 
>    .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <> 
>  295 
>  43


     -?       -1?          ...

      .

----------

**,    ,   295 ...  295  ...

----------


## 2007

> ...   ,   _ (20%)       (14%)         ...  ,  15-            ...


           .     ,         .       , ,  ...... ...   .

----------


## 2007

> .


  ?   -    .
   .   .

----------

**,    ,         :Embarrassment:      -1  1  2. 2    276.

----------

> ?   -    .
>    .   .


  16.04.2012
       .

----------

**,     ,   ...        ...

----------

> 16.04.2012
>        .


       ...         ...

    ...  -    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Tan60

,      -1  1  2012 .     ?

----------

*Tan60*,   ?

----------


## Tan60

,    1000    32 .    3, ..     "         "

----------

2    01  03

----------

> **,     ,   ...        ...


        <> ?
..                : " ,  "?

     ?      ?

----------



----------

**,    : 



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251" ?> 
> - <>
>   <>PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-103-108878-DCK-00003-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</> 
> - <>
>   <>07.00</> 
>   <></> 
> - <>
>   <>1: 8.2 </> 
>   <>2.0.34.7</> 
> ...


 ! !

P.S.      - ,       .

----------

**,  ...

----------

**,  ! !

----------


## EN

.    (    ). 
 : . 
 <> 
 299 
 43 

    ?  299

----------

> .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <> 
>  299 
>  43 
> 
>     ?  299


      303,

----------


## EN

:

.
  , .          
       ""

----------

*АнонимEN*, точно!
сразу и не разглядел в посте #308 в последнем блоке  :Smilie: ))


*Китри*, поправьте грамматику  :Smilie:

----------


## EN

.              .             "".       8,2

----------


## tatyana 7

!

, ,              -6-2?
 1 8.2, 2.0. , ,  ,   -       -.
.

----------

> :
> 
> .
>   , .          
>        ""



,    !

----------


## EN

356  52



     :         ,  1 8,2            . 
  :         ?

----------

*EN*,   "" -     ...

----------


## EN

-  ?
-
- 
-
- ?
- 
-   

        ,     .

----------

...             :Smilie:

----------


## 78

,       (-   2011)     1  2012  ,     .100 .5 ???

----------

*78*,      -   ...

       ,       ...            ...

----------


## Energizer

))    

**,       2.5 (2.5.48.1)

EN

----------

,      : CheckXml-UFA   :
 30 	
<>2012</>
Debug code: -1072897687
"2012"   maxInclusive  "2011".     " "   "2012".

----------

*Energizer*,    2.5.50.1

 48   ...

----------

**,   ... ..

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,    512000 .       ,   1  ,       ?

----------


## Energizer

**,     50-  ?     2

----------

...

----------


## 78

> *78*,      -   ...
> 
>        ,       ...            ...


!!!

----------


## Energizer

**, !    -          2     ((

----------

> **,   ... ..


    ( 1.1.64  05.04.2012),    ?

----------

**,         ...

 :      ...  ...

----------

> **,         ...
> 
>  :      ...  ...


, , ,   .   1 1.3 7.70.193.


CHECKXML.   16.04.2012. 
   C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\AKIM\ \\PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-103-093840-DCK-00007-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

 1-  ___________  ... 


***50:    1-  ___________  ...


     . 
 <>     . 
 <>2012</> 

  ?

----------

**,    ...

   :
<________ _______2012_>

  :
<________ ___>

----------

.     25 ,    ,     25 ?    ?

----------

, , ..  - ,       /  31.12.2009?  5 -1  2011 .

 .

----------

> **,    ...
> 
>    :
> <________ _______2012_>
> 
>   :
> <________ ___>


, ,    !  ,      )))

----------


## 2007

> /  31.12.2009?  5 -1  2011 .


.





> .     25


   15.05

----------

271          ?      ,    272   ?

----------


## Larr

! , :          -6-2  -?      (  ).
.

----------


## 333

10%  .     .:


    ,   :

 -1  2 000,  1 700

    10% 1 800,  1 700,    1 800

"    1800,    "

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,      (    )   .    ,            .   ( -     ),      .  ,        .      ,       (     ,  . .   ),      ,  .


   ,    !
      /  ,     ?     ?

----------

*333*,     ...     2- ...

   1800 + 200    1700


1.    
1800 ... 1700

2.    (    200=   1- ):
1800 ... 1500

?
 :Smilie:

----------

> /  ,     ?     ?


. .

----------


## ole_777

** ,   !      - 11.03.2012-31.03.2012 - ...

----------


## ole_777

, .  ,         -6-1,      ,  -6-2    .      -6-2. ?

----------


## 333

> *333*,     ...     2- ...
> 
>    1800 + 200    1700
> 
> 
> 1.    
> 1800 ... 1700
> 
> 2.    (    200=   1- ):
> ...



 -  ))

----------

*333*,       -      150  ...      ...

----------


## 333

> *333*,       -      150  ...      ...


,   )

----------

,        150        3-     ...     /      ...  5      ...

    ,         10     ...  :Smilie: 

  -   [ ]

----------


## 333

> ,        150        3-     ...     /      ...  5      ...
> 
>     ,         10     ... 
> 
>   -   [ ]



   .       )

!

----------

...       1-  2011...      ,        -           ...            ...  ...    ...     ...    150        :Smilie:

----------


## BLOND007

!  ,     .      +      .     6-2  -1  .     ... .

----------

*BLOND007*, 
  -1        :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

  -6-2    :
 ...

----------


## -

, ,      :  ( )  1 ,          .

----------


## BLOND007

100 = -1
114 = 4500
144 = 5500
150 = -1001

----------


## BLOND007

-1 +          !

----------


## BLOND007

> , ,      :  ( )  1 ,          .


-1 +          !

----------

> 100 = -1.00
> 114 = 4500.00
> 144 = 5500.00
> 150 = -1001.00


-6-2   :
 ... 
4500.00 ... 4500.00

----------

(   150    ),    :
   -        ...

----------


## BLOND007

> *BLOND007*, 
>   -1        :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  4500,  5500


100 = -1
114 = 4500
144 = 5500
150 = -1001 
  = 4500,  5500

----------

...    ...

----------


## BLOND007

)))))) . !

----------

...        4500...  ...    ...   1  (      )...  ...    5501... , ,  4500...

        ?       ,     4500...

     ?

----------

,        . 

100=1
114= 171455,61
144= 171457,00
150=-0,39

      ?      171455,61     30...

----------

** , 
 1   171455,61


171455,61 ... 17145*6*,61

----------

.     1      -  ,         ?

----------


## 2007

> 1      -  ,         ?


     1 ,  54 ,  ,  -     46 ,    100  1 .       -   .
-     .     ,    100     ,     ,    . ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## 333

> ...    ...


    -     )

----------


## -

> -1 +          !


!     -       ""  ?

----------


## 2007

> -       ""  ?


    -    .  ,          (6-1, 6-3, 6-2)

----------

> .     1      -  ,         ?


 ... ,       ...

 :
100=1
114= 171455,61
144= 171457,00
150=-0,39

            0.54
,        0.54 + 171455.61 = 171456.15

      0.46  :Frown: 
  ""...

----------


## 2006

,        1 :      838939,86,   -1   838939,85.    -      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## nika-zinoveva

,        .   ,    .   -1, ?52? 53?      52,  53?  / ?     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 52,  53?  / ?     ?


 :yes:

----------

*nika-zinoveva*,   ... 52

53   ,  ,     11   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ... 52


? (,         -  ). :Smilie:

----------

*echinaceabel*,      ,      ...

  -    -   - ...

**   22%,   **  2
   2,    ...

----------


## echinaceabel

,       (,   )?

----------

?

   :
-

----------


## 333

,


  ,  :

       ,    -     2   211-212  213 ? ?

----------

,      -6-1(2) ...  ...

          :
 ...  ...   -  ()  ...   -  ()  
............ 


    -   ...    ...

         ...

----------


## 333

)

----------


## 2007

> ... 52


  ,  .  -    .
   .  :Cool:

----------

> ... ,       ...
> 
>  :
> 100=1
> 114= 171455,61
> 144= 171457,00
> 150=-0,39
> 
>             0.54
> ...


 !  ,   .        ?       ?                .        171456,15,        ,    ....   ....

----------

*2007*,        3    -    ...      ...

----------

** ,       -6  ?

----------

> ** ,       -6  ?


0,41

----------

, . ,             -           -          .       - ,              ?

----------


## nika-zinoveva

! :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

-   ...    15- ...  ...   -    :Smilie:     :
171455.61 ... 171456.02

1.    100
100 ... +0.41
114 ... 171455.61
144 ... 171457.00
150 ... -0.98

2.    120
100 ... +1.00
114 ... 171455.61
120 ... -0.59   4
144 ... 171457.00
150 ... -0.98

----------

> -   ...    15- ...  ...   -       :
> 171455.61 ... 171456.02
> 
> 1.    100
> 100 ... +0.41
> 114 ... 171455.61
> 144 ... 171457.00
> 150 ... -0.98
> 
> ...


 ,  ,   2    2,    4   )))))        ))))

----------

- !

      .       
   ,          ,       
  , ,        ,       
 ,    .  

        ,   
    ,           ,       
       .         
, ,         ,     
   .                , 
      ,          
 ,    ,     ,   
       .

           .    ,       
   ,      , - ,   
    ;   ,   ,       
  .    .  - ,     , - 
   .  ,     ,     ;  ,   
 -.

()   " "

----------


## Julyetta

.
        512000 .
   ,        ,      ,                ,     ,  ,     ... ..  -...    ???

----------

!           (  ).     .         (   ).    .   1 .   -            -2 (-1     ).    ?    .          -6-2     -            (    -      ),         ???         ( ).  ,          (   ).  ,     ,    .    ,   ,        -     .  !   ,       , 1  2  -      ,    ? (  )

----------

** ,    -          ...

            ...        -      ...

----------

> ...        -      ...


     ,     ?!!!

----------

-      ...

   ?

----------

> ?


  !!!

----------


## Bucom

.         ( ).     (     ).

----------

> .         ( ).     (     ).


  .      ,

----------


## !

!
   5               ?
   (((

----------


## Taleka

, ,    -       . 
  <>

----------


## 2007

> 5            ?


   ,     ?
     ,      .

----------


## .

!   !!!    2 ???   -5           3.1,    2    03   (       )    !!!!

----------


## 2007

> 2 ???


  2  2.

----------


## Rosa

, !     5      ,        "***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_______________2012_" (     "__"  "_________"):"
        ,   ,      , ...

----------


## .

> 2  2.


,    -        ,     :Redface: 
       -   , ...    ,          !!! :War:

----------

...    ...

----------


## Morena

,            .....

   :
    !!!!!!!!!!!!

   36 119 ,
 : 
    -6-2  -1                      
____________________________________________________________________________________

                     .     .    .    .  
____________________________________________________________________________________
      -6-2          260445.75        87750.73          260445.75         87750.73    
       -1           260445.75        87750.73          273434.75         87750.73    
              0.00             0.00            -12989.00           0.00  

  .
 !
  ,        ,  512 000      5252  2  -1,    -6-1  -6-2    , .. . ,      ,              .

 , ,    .
.

 .
     .
        144 !!! 



   ,  ?       .....

----------


## Oita

! ,          ??? .

----------


## matilda1649

,  !!! ,,  .  1  2012         ,  , ,  .  -1        .     -5,   -,  .   : ,         ,   ,   . , ,         -  .  -.  .

----------

*Morena*,  

:
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------


## Morena

[QUOTE=;53694057]*Morena*,  

:
100= 0
114= 273434.75 
144= 273434.75 
150= 0
252= 12989

----------

*Morena*,     ?

----------


## Morena

> *Morena*,     ?


 ?   ?

----------

-6-2
 ...

----------


## Morena

. .

.
	234 001.96
	234 001.96

.
	87 750.73
            87 750.73

  :			260*445.75	260*445.75	87*750.73	87*750.73

----------


## Rosa

....  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Morena

> .
>         512000 .
>    ,        ,      ,                ,     ,  ,     ... ..  -...    ???


!   :Frown: 

  ?  ?!

----------

*Morena*,  ...   ...  -   15-       :Smilie:

----------


## Morena

!!!!!!!!!!    ,  ,    . , .  ,    .  ,     ?!  " .    ,  ."

 :Smilie: )

----------


## Morena

> *Morena*,  ...   ...  -   15-


   ,    6   ,      :Smilie: )

----------


## Morena

,  ""     :Smilie: )

----------

,     : 

***30: .    ""       01.01.2012  31.03.2012. (     )

30:   3-  <>.   <> = " ",   <>  <>      ( ),  : 8077.18 

  :

2
!!!20:   3-  <>.  8077.18  <><>       8077.00, ..        8077.18      (2-  )   .

  ?!

----------


## 2007

**,    ?

----------

,   ,    16.04.  _ ,     -    .

----------

2.0 (2.0.34.13),         -   - ,     ,    .  -6-2  .

----------


## Olaf

,  
     ,         .           .    ,        .
   ?   -6-2 + -6-1  .
  ,     -6-1.         ?

----------

> **,    ?


   .          .

----------


## Julyetta

> !  
> 
>   ?  ?!


          512000???        ?

----------


## 839

,  ,  -  ?
  1 8 
-1
100  230,00
110  19144,74
130  19374,74
140  12359,00
150  7015,74

  19144,74    19144,74
 ,     ,     12359,00
 ,   ,

----------


## Julyetta

!      !

                               183072      132688
                                114272 ( 10%)
  -   ??? 
    ,     512000 - 10784 .   ,       ,     ???

----------


## 2007

> -   ...    15- ...  ...   -      :
> 171455.61 ... 171456.02
> 
> 1.    100
> 100 ... +0.41
> 114 ... 171455.61
> 144 ... 171457.00
> 150 ... -0.98
> 
> ...


   1   .   .


> 1.1.  100.  3:  .       150     .  : ***.  : 0.20


    20   -, , , .   (    )  ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 2.    120


  . ,    .

----------

!     ,     ()   ,     ,       ,     ,        ,           .

----------

.      .       : / -,  .    .      .     ,    6-2      ?????!     -1!!!  !!!!

----------

** ,  -   ** ... 
      ...     ...

----------

> -    ... 
>       ...     ...


    .    ,      .    ,

----------

**...  ...

----------

> ...  ...


   :   !!!!

----------


## zimazima

, ,    ,   ,  ?

----------


## Naditi

-    2012 -         ..      -   ?
 ))

----------


## Olivka-k

.    .     ,       ,      :
-6-2
-6-2
-6-3  
-6-1  

-6-4       ?
-6-3       ?

   .

----------

-       :Smilie: 

-6-3  -6-4 -  ,    .
  -1   ,
-6-1 (2), -6-2  3  .

----------


## Olivka-k

> -      
> 
> -6-3  -6-4 -  ,    .
>   -1   ,
> -6-1 (2), -6-2  3  .


   ,     . . .       :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> 


      ...

----------

?      7.7,  539.   "   "   "      2010".   ?     ? .

----------

,   .

      .  4   2      .

  2011   .
    " ".

:     010  4   2     2011?

----------

:   ( /)  /       ,      , 
          -1  /  ? 
 /            /  ,    . 

     -1,    .             ,      , ..     ?

----------


## NSol

!
   ,    6-2,     .        ?     ?

----------


## NSol

!
   ,    6-2,     .        ?     ?

----------

, . !
 .,   2012       2011.    %    .
  -1      -    +   1  -  ., ., 
     ?    1  ,  .   2 .    3600,   3900??

----------

**,

----------


## Tata25

,   -      , ,  " "",   ,      ...  ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

" ''"

----------

" "

----------


## Tata25

, ,    ?   .   ...

----------


## C

07?
      ..   .. -     0?         273  274?      271?

----------


## C

?     ,  ((
..

----------


## lara04061

1 -  -6-1, -6-2  -6-3.   -6-2  .  ?

----------


## C

,    -   .      07.

----------


## 2007

> .      07.


,   ?  .  0%.
1  5    .    4-.  ,  0.

----------


## C

,        ..    ,   .

----------

,  ?

----------


## sashaB

> ?   ?      ?     ?


  .,        .      ,      .     .    - (  )   ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> .,


     , ..       ,     .




> - (  )   ,


  ?  ? :Wow:          ....

----------


## 2007

> , ..       ,     .


    .   -      .      ,   .              .

----------


## saigak

> 


....     .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   -      .      ,   .              .


-               (    ,  ).

----------


## saigak

lubezniy,       ? :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,       ?


, .       .

----------


## saigak

> 


?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


       .

----------


## saigak

:Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

-,    1     .    5           ,       .   ?

----------


## sashaB

> sashaB  
>    - (  )  ,       
>   ?  ?         ....


 




> , ..       ,     .


        ,  1 ()      ,   ,   ,  .   .

----------


## sashaB

> .   -      .      ,   .              .


  !



> ....     .


  -?    ,    .

----------


## saigak

> -?


            .

----------

,     ,   . :    - -1  .    ,  ?      ?     ,     ...      ...

----------


## sashaB

> .


   ,  ,        -     (   ).

----------


## saigak

> ?


  -




> ,     ...      ...


       ....      .      ,       .

----------


## megaregion44

,  .  3  2011     .      3  2011   1  2012.    : 1)     3  2011      150  2)   -  ,        150       ,    -  2012 1 .,  3  2011,    .  ?

----------

,  ,   !    ,     -1  -6-2!      !    !       ,  !   ,    ,    !       ,    !      !       ,      !    ! ,     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  .  3  2011     .      3  2011   1  2012.    : 1)     3  2011      150  2)   -  ,        150       ,    -  2012 1 .,  3  2011,    .  ?


   ,  -1  , -6-2     ,   ,     !      6 .  !     ,    ,     -!

----------

! , , .    . .    ( 01),  .    -6-2, -6-2  -1. ?  -     ?  ?

----------

!    ,     .       ,   .      , ?     ,      ,   -   . ? .

----------

persw,          .    .   .    ?

----------


## Bucom

> PersW

----------


## Bucom

> -6-2, -6-2  -1. ?  -     ?  ?


 
,      (.,   -6-1, ...).       .       .

----------


## Bucom

> !       ,      !    ! ,     !


             .     :  -  -   " "   (   )        (   ,     ).

----------


## varvara1710

------
                            | | |  |  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1|    -6   |    36988.51|     7896.55|    40389.49|     7459.78|
2|    |    36989.00|     7897.00|    40389.00|     7460.00|
3|  -6-2          |    36988.51|     7896.55|    40389.49|     7459.78|
4|                |    36988.51|     7896.55|    40389.49|     7459.78|
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (   ):
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 |1  2 (<  /2)|        0.49|        0.45|        0.49|        0.22|
 |1  3 (< 1)            |        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|
 |2  3 (< /2) |        0.49|        0.45|        0.49|        0.22|
 |1  4 (=< *0,015)    |        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|
 |2  4 (=< *0,015)    |        0.49|        0.45|        0.49|        0.22|
 |3  4 (=< *0,015)    |        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|        0.00|
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
,    


 ,   ?       ?

----------

?
  1          ?

----------

,    - ,      /     01  53,      -,    -1           003,              ?

----------

,       5,      2011 ?
..   20%    26% ,   28.04.2012 ,    .   -   ?

----------

,   :

*  1 .  .      /*
  1   .
*:    ?*    "".

----------

> ,   :
> 
> *  1 .  .      /*
>   1   .
> *:    ?*    "".


.

----------


## 2007

> ?


  ?   ?  /     ,   .   -  ,     .

----------


## Missis Osipova

heckXML ufo    2011 .

----------


## 1980

,            ?    ?

----------


## Missis Osipova

!!!    10,2011   .

----------


## Missis Osipova

***50:    1-  _______________2012_  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <> 
 295 
 43 

    !!!!!

----------

> !!!    10,2011   .


       (1   2 ).

----------

*Missis Osipova*,

----------


## Missis Osipova

504   

  )  ,   .

----------

*Missis Osipova*,

----------


## selik34

!   PersW      -             ***50: .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll.   .

----------


## Missis Osipova

> *Missis Osipova*,


..   !)

----------


## orlova76

, .,   17,7  1,       1?

----------


## orlova76

> , .,   17,7  1,       1?


  ,      1,  .009,    008  :Frown:

----------

, -  ?
     .    .

----------

> ,       5,      2011 ?
> ..   20%    26% ,   28.04.2012 ,    .   -   ?


    ,        ( + )... ?...

----------


## zyaka

-1.  ""  ( ).   3   3.6  3.7?

----------

-,       ,  .      2  -1  ?

----------

> -,       ,  .      2  -1  ?


52

----------


## zyaka

.  80 ( ).     07  12?

----------

5    3  -, 1,2 ,  52       13      13  .        ,  .   ?

----------


## selik34

> !   PersW      -             ***50: .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll.   .


 !!!

----------

28.04.12   .    .

----------


## YUM

> !!!


     .
   buhsoft     ,    .
, ,     ,  ,    ,  ""
  .

----------

> 52


  .    53?        ?

----------

53 -    ...  ...

----------

> 53 -    ...  ...



 !

       ?

----------

...  1

----------


## KocmosMars

. -1 . -1    ?

----------


## katenok555

! , ,            (   ).  () .      ???    0,       ,   ....
    .

----------

*katenok555*, 
:
100 (  +/-)
114
140
150 (  +/-)

----------


## katenok555

:
100   +17170
114   313480,36
140   229390,00
150   +101260,36

----------


## Miranda1

,  .  1 ,   2011.      1  2012. (    .  .  . .)     1   ,  .        -6-2  .    ?

----------


## '

Я правильно понимаю, что если деятельности нет, но директор числится, то в принципе ИС подавать надо, но по факту за их непредставление положен штраф 10% от взносов, т.е. от 0, что равносильно разрешению их непредставлять, так?

----------

*katenok555*, -6-2   

 ... 
313480.36 ... 229390.00

    ...    4-     -    ...

   -        -6-1(2)  2011 ...

----------


## katenok555

> *katenok555*, -6-2   
>  ... 
> 313480.36 ... 229390.00


    ,  ...




> ...    4-     -    ...


      -?




> -        -6-1(2)  2011 ...


  ...

----------

17170.00        -6-1(2)  2011   -   ,       ?

----------


## katenok555

> 17170.00        -6-1(2)  2011   -   ,       ?


  ,       2011 17169,34
  ,       236647,77.      7257,77...  ,

----------

*katenok555*,  ...   114   , ..  2011 ...  -   ** -6-1(2)   4- ...      ...

,    ...      ...

----------


## katenok555

, ,    ....
 2011
 114 51579
   51578,80

----------


## zaratushtra

100    ,    
100 - 3650,00
114 - 2646,66
140 - 6299,00
 150 - "-"2,34

  -6-2 -  6297,03 (    )

 -   ,     

    100   3650,37,    .

     ,   , -        ,       ,   ,    ,          ,  , -       1920-1930- ,     ,   

     ......

----------


## katenok555

,   .....   4  2011       ,    2 -6-2   ...  ,   ,   ,   -   2010+92011() .. .   ,  ,  ,    (  )  4 .2011     ....         .

----------


## KocmosMars

.   ?

----------

*katenok555*, 

4_2011 = 17169.34 / 51578.80 
1_2012 = (229390.00-17169.34) / 313480.36

 ,    4-  2011    1-  2012:

|i = _4_2011|i * 4_2011 + _1_2012|i * 1_2012

----------


## 2007

> 100   3650,37,    .


*zaratushtra*,    120 0,37.   .   .    100    .

----------


## 2007

> .   ?


 3. ,  1,2

----------


## ZAO999

4 .2011,            2012?!  1 8.2            1 .2012.
   ,     .

----------


## katenok555

> katenok555,
> 
> 4_2011 = 17169.34 / 51578.80
> 1_2012 = (229390.00-17169.34) / 313480.36
> 
>  ,    4-  2011    1-  2012:
> 
> |i = _4_2011|i * 4_2011 + _1_2012|i * 1_2012


,   ,      ,     ... -    (((

----------

...    ...    , .. 50,   49...

----------


## katenok555

> ...    ...    , .. 50,   49...


    ,  2.5 (2.5.50.1)

----------

,  ,       "   "  ,          "   "

----------


## zaratushtra

> *zaratushtra*,    120 0,37.   .   .    100    .


 ,  .

----------


## Zlata84

!
        .       -1.               3.6 -    .     3.6  3.7 ( )           .      07        ...    12       ...    ...           ...               12    ...       12...??? ...!!!      ,       ??? .

----------


## zaratushtra

> *zaratushtra*,    120 0,37.   .   .    100    .


 1      4   ,    2012,  1,        2011,   ,    4-  -1?

----------


## Vika7810

! ,    .      3.2011.          ..57 .     3-4.2011.        ,      .  ,   1.2012.  ?      :Frown:

----------


## 2007

> 4-  -1?


.   12.2011

----------


## zaratushtra

*2007*, ,     ,  

 ,   ,     ,   ChekXML -     ,        ,    1,  ,  ChekXML ,                ,  ,         ,  ?

----------

-,  ,           1  2012 ?

----------


## zaratushtra

,

----------

-1            ?             1 . 2012 ?

----------

**,   ,    2011 .

----------


## 2007

> ,


    .   , ...    .

----------


## zaratushtra

*2007*, !!!

----------


## zyaka

*Zlata84*, , ,      ?
    ,      07,    3.6,  3.7  .
    .

----------

!         ,      52?

----------

, , ,  ...      PSVrsv  .    xml ,  < >-1  2012 .       .    ?????    .....

----------


## katenok555

> ,  ,       "   "  ,          "   "


  .   ,     ...  ..  ...      ,     ! ...   2    ,    ?   ???

----------


## 787

.         (. .2012 = .  2011.)  2011.     -         1.    .        .   .      ( )... 
   .  31.12.11.    2878,90 (   2879 - .)
 .2012.    2879 (   .  .2011.2878,90)
..     : 2878,90(. .) + 2000 (. 12.) - 2878,90 (.) = 2000 (. ).
   : 2879 + 2000 - 2878,90 = 2000,10 (. )
   -    .
     10 .,  ,  -    . 
    ()   2878,90  2879,     ... 
      ....     -       ....    ....(((            .... (((

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

!     ...
       ,    ... , ,      2011 .
              ,          2012 .   ,      ,   (       ).
, ,       2012,         3 ? ( 143?) 
...  :Frown:

----------


## 787

> .         (. .2012 = .  2011.)  2011.     -         1.    .        .   .      ( )... 
>    .  31.12.11.    2878,90 (   2879 - .)
>  .2012.    2879 (   .  .2011.2878,90)
> ..     : 2878,90(. .) + 2000 (. 12.) - 2878,90 (.) = 2000 (. ).
>    : 2879 + 2000 - 2878,90 = 2000,10 (. )
>    -    .
>      10 .,  ,  -    . 
>     ()   2878,90  2879,     ... 
>       ....     -       ....    ....(((            .... (((


        ...         10 .  ,     -    -        -     10    ,   (       ).         ?

----------

*katenok555*,  ...   ,        512000...        ,   ...

  :         150      ...         =   -6-1(2)       ...

----------


## Nolina

CheckXML 1.1.66  27.04.12 ( ),   .     " ..."     .   Windows7/

----------


## saigak

> .


  ...  .

----------


## Coward

! ,       5 -   ,   .. -      -1?
           2011  1 .,       .100  - 1+1=2?

----------


## saigak

> -      -1?

----------


## Coward

!  -6-2       .?

----------


## saigak

2012    .

----------


## Coward

-       ,    ...

----------

> -       ,    ...


?

----------


## Coward

- ,   ,        -  .,    -  ..  7.7 . 7.70.322,   ??

----------


## Good

. , , ,     .    ,      ,        ,   .   . (   1  2011 .)     ,   1  2012 .      ?? ,    .      ,    5  ...       :Frown: ...   ....(
  2  2011  ,     .    -    ?
   -  ...      ,       ,          ...(((       ?      ...

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

.... 




> !     ...
>        ,    ... , ,      2011 .
>               ,          2012 .   ,      ,   (       ).
> , ,       2012,         3 ? ( 143?) 
> ...

----------


## Nolina

> ...  .


             ,

----------

> ,


 ,

----------

*Coward*, 324

*Good*,    1-  2011...


*Ekaterina.yar*,     +/-       141-143

----------

.        3.12  3.15 (  3.13,3.14  )?               : " DATA1.DBC .     ". ?

----------


## Nolina

> ,

----------

8,2 ( 2.5.50.1).       ?   1          ..
      (  ),        . ..    = ..
    .   ,  ,           .

  1

----------

> **,   ,    2011 .


   -1 ;
   4  2011  ( -6-2  () -6-1);
 -6-2;
           ( -6-3).


 -,   -6-3   1  ?

----------


## Good

[QUOTE=;53699910]*Coward*, 324

*Good*,    1-  2011...


     ?     ,       ?    ,   ,   ?

----------

** , 
       -1:

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------

> ** , 
>        -1:
> 
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252


     . 
100) 10 356
114) 2 572 464,43
144) 1 783 811,00
150) 799 009,43
252) 306 454,63

    .       = ..      .     .   ,          512

----------

,  ...

   -6-2
 ... 
2 266 009.80 ... 1 783 811.00

----------

> ,  ...
> 
>    -6-2
>  ... 
> 2 266 009.80 ... 1 783 811.00


-1   , .ר  .          !!!!
  ,   -1 001    .ר   
  -1
 ______   03.05.2012
  -1
 : 0
: 1 
: 2012
 : 03.05.2012

.  ______ 
 _______
: 




1        

429234.47 340867.21 

2)        

1810375.33 1422282.31 

3)        

26400.00 20661.48

----------

...  ...   ...

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

> *Coward*, 324
> *Ekaterina.yar*,     +/-       141-143


  ,    ...  :Frown: 
  100      ,       (   -23443,00) - ...
  110,114 - ,   (26019,37)


1    (  )
2   - 2520,00
3  -     23444,04
       ?  ,      ...  :No:

----------

.
     3.14?,

----------

> ...  ...   ...


, 707
    .       252    ( 1  2 ). ..     512 . (38800 + 102 600).
      .

----------


## Coward

> *Coward*, 324
> 
> *Good*,    1-  2011...
> 
> 
> *Ekaterina.yar*,     +/-       141-143


, !      )

----------

**, ----...   ... ... - ...  ...

 252 ...     ...      :

110
111
112
113
114
140
141
142
143
144

----------

> **, ----...   ... ... - ...  ...
> 
>  252 ...     ...      :
> 
> 110
> 111
> 112
> 113
> 114
> ...


252) 306 454,63;   38 800;     102 600;    165 054,63
   110 - 144    .

----------

-      ... (     )

----------

> 252) 306 454,63;   38 800;     102 600;    165 054,63
>    110 - 144    .


. 
110= 2 572 464,43
111= 914 271,80
112= 859182,88
113=799009,75

140=1 783811
141=10356
142=914272
143=859183
144=1783811

----------

...    ...   ...

    ...   ...
    ,       38800,       102600,          ( 512000)...

  :
 ... 
2 572 464.43 ... 1 642 411.00

   -  ...  -      :Smilie:

----------

> ...    ...   ...
> 
>     ...   ...
>     ,       38800,       102600,          ( 512000)...
> 
>   :
>  ... 
> 2 572 464.43 ... 1 642 411.00
> 
>    -  ...  -


   :
  :
 ... 
2 572 464.43 ... 1 642 411.00

 - 2 266 009,80

----------


## zaratushtra

,    1   111  250-  (   )   (   )      248,89.,    25 ,    1    .

,        2012,    26.12.2011  24.01.2012.,   2011.       . 
     1555,56 .,     1555,56  16% = 248,89. 

     2012        ,  ,     -6-3  2012.      ,            ,     ,       ,             -6-3,

----------

** , , ...       -    -    :Smilie:

----------

> ** , , ...       -    -


,  .       .  .   .

----------


## Good

[QUOTE=Good;53699944]


> *Coward*, 324
> 
> *Good*,    1-  2011...
> 
> 
>      ?     ,       ?    ,   ,   ?


      ???    , , ???

----------

...      ...       ...        ...

  ...

----------


## Galija85

!
     ,     ...    l,   ,  ?

----------


## neva7898

> ,  !
>     200  ,          (    7 212,   ,    9. 212 -  (.     .201-202,    211-212 (   )   ,     9 212)?????


,    -1    -    ,    ?      ? , ....

----------


## Good

> ...      ...       ...        ...
> 
>   ...


  - 5  ...     ...(  ...(     ,      ,  ,     (,       -  . )...

----------

*neva7898*,   .

----------


## 86

,.   ?07  12?   ,        :Smilie:   !

----------



----------

100?

----------


## Nolina

> ,    -1    -    ,    ?      ? , ....

----------

?
        .       .
           ?

----------


## lenababaeva

.     -4-1  .    spu.

----------

*lenababaeva*,    "  "        -4 ?

----------


## orlova76

.,   140   .      -6-2?

----------

*orlova76*,       :

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------


## Galija85

!
 ,      -,   Chehk XML UFA     ,  ..  ,     ?

 !

----------


## orlova76

[QUOTE=;53700612]*orlova76*,       :

100 +1920
114 4608
144 4992
150 +1536
252 0

----------

*orlova76*, -6-2 
4608.00 ... 4992.00

----------


## orlova76

> *orlova76*, -6-2 
> 4608.00 ... 4992.00


 ,   ! :Wow:

----------


## orlova76

:
1. 1
2. -6-2
3. -6-2
 ?

----------

,     ???
  ,  , 3     ,     ?
.

----------


## Galija85

> ,     ???
>   ,  , 3     ,     ?
> .


  !  !

----------

...  ...

----------


## Galija85

> ...  ...


           ?

----------

...     ...

----------


## Galija85

> ...     ...


     "    <"     ?

----------

...  -   ...

----------


## Galija85

> ...  -   ...


  ,      .     ,     ?    ,

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

, ,  ,          ...  :Frown: 




> ,    ... 
>   100      ,       (   -23443,00) - ...
>   110,114 - ,   (26019,37)
> 
> 
> 1    (  )
> 2   - 2520,00
> 3  -     23444,04
>        ?  ,      ...

----------


## SlavaSlavina

145 .

6.5.  " 140" "    "    ,           ,      " 140"        ( ,   " ""145")  " 144"      .   :OnFire: 

  .

  141 ( 142,  143)      145 ?   ?

----------



----------


## SlavaSlavina

..  . 145   ? 

 2011     .       . 141      . 145?


P/S/   -      18    :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Nolina

:     <>.   <> = "",    <>   0,   1.  ,    ?

----------

*Nolina*,     ?
            ,   ...

,        ... 
        ...        -4

----------

( )       .
 ,     6-2      ,      .
 ? !

----------

> !  !


   ,     ,    3       .

----------

**,      ...

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------


## Nolina

> *Nolina*,     ?


     ? :Embarrassment:

----------

""     ...

----------


## SlavaSlavina

> 


     ???          141  145 !

----------

,       ...

----------


## Nolina

> ""     ...


    - ,   .

----------

""...

----------


## Nolina

> ""...


!!! :Wow:

----------

.
          ( )???

  -  17424
 - 11616,64

  17424
 11616

 100= -0,64 ()

  11616.


?   11616  ???


.

----------

100    ...    150   ...   ?

----------

> 100    ...    150   ...   ?


-1    (),      ..... -   .
   ...

.

----------

:
17424.00 ... 11617.00

----------


## saigak

> 


   .

----------


## Medditerrian

,  .
  ,    .
          .
 . 100    (.. +).
     (   ).

:    . 141.    .

 .

----------


## saigak

> . 141.    .


 .

----------

!              .?          ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## ˸

> .?


 :yes: 




> ?


 :yes:

----------


## Naditi

..    ..           ..  ?          - ?      ?

----------


## ˸

> .           ..  ?







> ?


 ,

----------


## Naditi

> ,


     .. ?
       .. ....  ?
    -    
    ? =

----------


## 2007

> 


*Naditi*, ,       ""  ,       .    +           .     .
        .      150       (     ),           .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,   .

     .

    /    ,  -1  31.12.2011 ,        -  .

  100 - 320034 
    320035.
     145  320034 ?

      .                /    320034,65   2010  2011       -    2010 . 0,50 .    2011  0,15 .
   ,      100  ?             2011 .
   ?

----------

145  - ,  ...   100   ...

----------

,   !  -1  1 . 12 .  ,      !      ,       !  -   ,      -1!        !       !   !

----------

**,       ?

----------


## Naditi

> *Naditi*, ,       ""  ,       .    +           .     .
>         .      150       (     ),           .


 150   ?  ..

----------


## Anastasia 2005

145 ,      .
  ,        /.

       1   ?       0,65 .   . 0,15 .

----------

-     :Wow:

----------

,          ,     ! 087-103-083614_Протокол_оши&#1.docОтвет.doc

----------

> 145 ,      .
>   ,        /.
> 
>        1   ?       0,65 .   . 0,15 .


     ,       !        !

----------


## Anastasia 2005

> ,       !        !


,      ,    .     -1       .      ,      .

----------

**,       26.94  4.18
        ...

----------

> **,       26.94  4.18
>         ...


    ,  ,     !

----------

!
 -,         " "     ?
-    ?      .

----------

-          26.94 -   ...

----------

> .      2012             .          ,   - .


 . 1 77  7.70.539.          1 .  ?

----------

145-   -  ,     ?

----------

> 145-   -  ,     ?


   145 (      2011    2012 ,    145      )

----------


## ollba

01.01.12-03.02.12, ,          :  06.03.12-31.03.12.    1,  CheckXML   - 54    -  ,      .        ,          .  -   ,       .?

----------


## 2007

> 54    -


       ?
06.03.12 -31.03.12 

06.03.12-31.03.12

----------


## ollba

*2007*, 
 , 06.02.12-31.03.12     ,      .   .     ,  02  ,  06      ,           (  ,  06.03,  06.02).   ,     54,  .

----------

*2007*,  -4-1(2)  :Smilie: 

 -    ...  ...

----------


## ollba

*2007*, 
  ,  ,     :Frown: 
 : 
!!!10: . <> = "06.02.2012"  2-  <>  ,    ,  <> = "03.02.2012"    <>.

----------


## 2007

> !!!10: . <> = "06.02.2012"  2-  <>  ,    ,  <> = "03.02.2012"    <>.


 . .

----------


## ollba

*2007*, 
,

----------

.    .  .  2 ,.
1.        - -     ?   ,  -  , /   ,  ?
2.        .        .       "  "        ????

----------


## ollba

...
.100: -8
.114: 10113,10
.140: 10114,00
.144: 10114,00
     6-2,      ?

----------

,    !!!

  01.01.2012   -    (     15  2012),      ""  ? :   - ,   - ,   -  ?  ?              .  -?!

----------

**,        :

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------

> **,        :
> 
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252


100   42019
114   95076,82
150  27933,62
252   0,00

----------

144

----------

> 144


144  109162,20

----------

-6-2
95076,82 ... 109162,20 

,        ...   109162     ...

----------


## Coward

,    -  :        .   -    ,  ,        ,  ,       .. ,  .      ((    -  ?

----------

> -6-2
> 95076,82 ... 109162,20 
> 
> ,        ...   109162     ...


  ,   -6-2      ?   -6-2  95076,82 ... 95076,82.

----------

-6-1(2)

----------

> -6-1(2)


 ,         ,       ?

----------


## 2007

> ,


,   .  ,        .
  .    .

----------


## 12345

,  , .        ,    -    ,    ,   ,     .   -1      ,    ,        ,     , .. ,   150   -1.   ,      ?   ,    (?)      ?

----------


## ˸

> .


  ?  ?




> ,      ?


   -

----------

!       5 -!
        ! 
 !

----------


## saigak

,         "" - " ..."    .

----------

> ,         "" - " ..."    .


       (   ((

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## ˸

**,     ,

----------


## dmitroirina

-1    ?

----------


## 2007

> -1    ?

----------


## dmitroirina

?

----------

> ?

----------


## Bucom

> 01.01.2012   -    (     15  2012),      ""  ? :   - ,   - ,   -  ?  ?              .  -?!


 Persw        ->  ->  ->  ->     .         . ,        ->   ->        .      (   ).        -1  ,   ,          (, ,      ).

----------


## osvesh

,  !
  -     .
    .  362      3.6

_______________2012_  ...
	  .    (    ). 
 : .
	<>
	362
	21

----------


## ˸

*osvesh*, 1- ,2- ... 99%     ...      ,

----------


## Delphy

, , , -      -1   PsvRsv? 
   (     5,           PsvRsv),    ,      -. 
  ,        ,          . 
        ,     ,  ...  :Embarrassment:       ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Anastasia 2005

6-2 -    23 .   22,  1       -        ,            ,       .  -1? 22  23 .    6-2.
    ?

----------


## ZHANNET

2012   2012,  ,      .   142--1     ,   -  ?      - ,  .  ,     ,       ?, , , ,   -. :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, !    .    . 525 . ,    (13 000)  10%    .        ( 1967 .) 113 940 .
 .  (   )   112 640, 1 300 -    .
,       -       .    ,    ?

----------

> 142--1    ,   -  ?


  -   ..  -1.
.

----------

> ,       -       .    ,    ?


  ""  .  .

----------


## ZHANNET

C, ,   .

----------


## _

, ,    ,     ,             ,  ,     .     ?    ?

----------

*_*, 
, .    ,       .

----------


## _

> *_*, 
> , .    ,       .

----------


## _

,     -1,       ?

----------


## Bucom

.

----------

.
 ...     ,   1      ...        ,       ...         ,        (  ,     01.01.12  31.03.12)..    ..            ....       ..     ,        ?...   ...

----------

> 01.01.12-03.02.12, ,          :  06.03.12-31.03.12.    1,  CheckXML   - 54    -  ,      .        ,          .  -   ,       .?


,    -           -               -      01.01.2012  31.03.2012?   29.02.2012?

----------


## irina1201

!        ,  ,   .  ,    ,     ,      - !   ,    .     ,    ,   ,    !  ,  ?    ?  5 !

----------

> !        ,  ,   .  ,    ,     ,      - !   ,    .     ,    ,   ,    !  ,  ?    ?  5 !

----------


## Bucom

> 


      (    N 192)
    01.01.2012       29.02.2012
 :  01.03.2012  31.03.2012
   -6-1.

----------


## zaratushtra

150-     ?
  ?
          120-       4.

     ,    120-         ,        ,     ,  ,   ?

----------


## Delphy

,  ,          1  2012... , ,        xml-    . :Smilie:

----------

-     :Redface: 




> 2 ,.
> 1.        - -     ?   ,  -  , /   ,  ?
> 2.        .        .       "  "        ????

----------


## saigak

> 


     .




> .


      .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

6-2  , 1    , 2.   ()
   -1 - . ? 2  1?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

6-2  , 1    , 2.   ()
   -1 - . ? 2  1?

----------


## Naglesh

,      - -5, -1   1 ,      - -5???

----------


## Marrry

. ,        .          ?
 !

----------


## fed

. -1    -   ?

----------


## Marrry

> . -1    -   ?


          .

----------


## sapfire

,   ! ,     ,       ""   2012 ._ "     "_,    ,   ,       *1  2012 .*     : "    -6-3.       ,        ,      -6-1  -6-2."     1   ?! :Hmm:

----------

, ,   ,. ,.
1.         1  ?
2.     , -        ?

----------


## vasilisssa

.  -.  .  1    , ..  ,      ,      .

----------


## vasilisssa

,   ,    .     ,  .

----------


## vasilisssa

> ,      - -5, -1   1 ,      - -5???


    ,   ,    .     ,

----------

> ,       -       .    ,    ?





> ""  .  .


     ?!
       ,           .  :EEK!:

----------

-  ,      ,           . - 0,    1 -     22 ,     -  1,    1 - -  66 .????  ?
  ,          ,    ,            - 0,    1-     - 52 .  ????   ?  ,     ...

    :  :Smilie: 

   , ,   ,. ,.
1.         1  ?
2.     , -        ?

----------

**, ""     ,      (/)...

 252       ...     ...      :Smilie:

----------

,  !  :Abuse:

----------

**,    ...            ...  :
1.  -    
2.   -    
3.  
4.   -    
5.  
6.   -    
7.  
............

  ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ,   ,  1  ,    -       

    ?

----------

?        (( ..!!!!

----------


## Flana

!   .     -5.       ,       .        .        .    ? -   ?

----------

> , ,   ,  1  ,    -       
> 
>     ?


...    -    ...      ...     ...       ...

----------

,  ,,  ...       -           :Frown: (((,     .... :Wow:   , ,   !!!!! :Wow: 




> -  ,      ,           . - 0,    1 -     22 ,     -  1,    1 - -  66 .????  ?
>   ,          ,    ,            - 0,    1-     - 52 .  ????   ?  ,     ...
> 
>     : 
> 
>    , ,   ,. ,.
> 1.         1  ?
> 2.     , -        ?

----------

**,     100    .00      150  ...

         ... ..      ...

----------

> ...    -    ...      ...     ...       ...


,    26 ???  ?      .
   -   , !

----------

10 ...     26- ?

    ...    ...     15-  -   ,     ...

    ...    ...

----------


## s

!     ?   ?

   (    2011) -9619,00  
                                      -9619,90
                . .     -9620,25

         ..

----------

> ,    26 ???  ?      .
>    -   , !


     (     ,   ),   ,  , ,     (   2 )      ,        .   .

----------


## s

,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

.     2  ,       ,  ?

----------

> ,    ?


...

----------


## s

,    )) !!!

----------

100   = 150   2011
          ...

     ...    ...

----------


## s

100       9619

100 -9619
110 -24240
111 - 8080
112 - 8080
113 - 8080
114 - 24240

130 - 33859
140 -17700
141 - 9620
142 - 8080
143 - 0
144 -17700
145 - 9619

150 - 16159

                9620,25

----------

> **,    ...            ...  :
> 1.  -    
> 2.   -    
> 3.  
> 4.   -    
> 5.  
> 6.   -    
> 7.  
> ............
> ...


 ,  .  :Frown:      " "   , ,    .  :Frown: 
     -?     -    ?

----------

( )...

    ...     -     141-144

----------


## s

..         2011 ..         9620,25     9619.     9620,25 ..    ...      ..    ..   ...

     (

----------

""   ...

----------

> **,     100    .00      150  ...
> 
>          ... ..      ...


,       -   ?        , ?
 ,  ,   - ?

  ,     :
1.         1  ?
2.     , -        ?

----------

**,           ,    ... 

    ?

----------

, .    2 ,    ?

----------

> **,           ,    ... 
> 
>     ?


 "" - 8 .   8 .     .           ,     ?    -? 


    :
 :Smilie:  :Redface: 
  ,     :
1.         1  ?
2.     , -        ?

----------


## as

,     ?       ...

           ...    

     ?          ...     

            0.         .

----------

...               ...

 :Smilie:

----------

РСВ 1кв2012.xlsРСВ год2011.xls


> ...               ...


  -?  :Smilie:         ,  -    :Smilie: ))   , ?    .... .... :Redface: 

, ,    .   ???  ...

----------

```
100			0,00			-1,00						
110			46247,31				6816,78						
111			15860,81				2384,84						
112			13973,73				2237,15						
113			16412,77				2194,79						
114			46247,31				6816,78						
120			-               			-               						
130			46247,31				6815,78						
140			29834,00				4622,00						
141			-               			-               						
142			16920,00				2385,00						
143			12914,00				2237,00						
144			29834,00				4622,00						
145			-               			-               						
150			16413,31				2193,78
```

----------

,      ,      ???     ??????

----------

-1    c  ?

----------

**,  /          2011 ...

   -    100  150      ...

----------

4 квартал.xls


> **,  /          2011 ...
> 
>    -    100  150      ...


,   .       ...     . ""  ""    .  ""  31.01.12 (   ) ,,  !!!!!! :Redface:

----------

**, 
  :

46247.31  29834.00
        29834/46247.31


6816.78  4623.00
        4623/6816.78

----------

,   -  **     1  2012

----------

Копия 1 квартал.xls1 квартал.xls


> ,   -  **     1  2012


 .  1  -        :Smilie: ,    -       , ,. ..     ,  ,    1 .,      -  29    -  25.,         .     :Smilie: ))

----------

**,
.xls

----------

,   31.01.      .    "",  ?     ?

----------


## Desperado

, !
     :    -  0,04,  1   75312,59,  49536,00.
  . 100 - 0, . 110 - 75312,59, . 140 - 49536,00.
   - 75312,59,  - 49536,04.
  : "    6-2:49536.04,    -1:49536".

   ?

----------

-   ...   - ...              ...

...

----------

*Desperado*,        4 ?

  49536.00   = 49536/75312.59

----------

> -   ...   - ...              ...
> 
> ...


,,   ,    ....     , .       ,   104,84/104,84,   104,84/741,10?    279,56/279,56,  279,56/180,34.   ??? ,,,  .....!!!!

----------

**,  :

    -            ...

----------

,    -    ,,    31.01.12???  ,        ???   !!!!   ?         ?

----------

!!!!!  ,,, ...         31.01 ????       ??!!!!

----------

,   ,     :Smilie: ),  .   ,     ,     31.01.12, ,         .      ??? ,,...   ,        ,   ,  ....

----------


## -36

,          01.01.2012    ,      -   ,      ?

----------

**,    ...       00  00 ...

      ...    0   33.74 ...

----------

*-36*,       ()         ...    -  1-  2012

----------

> **,    ...       00  00 ...
> 
>       ...    0   33.74 ...


...        :Smilie:    -     , / ... -  .  
 ,.  ,.      -  ,     ?     -   ...       1  -        ? (      20       :Frown:

----------

...     ...

   ...           ...

   ...      :Smilie:

----------


## -36

> *-36*,       ()         ...    -  1-  2012



   "" :Embarrassment:

----------

-      ...    -    100...    ,   ?

----------

,   ..
.
  ...     ,   1      ...        ,       ...         ,        (  ,     01.01.12  31.03.12)..    ..            ....       ..     ,        ?...   ...     ?      ..
 1) .... (   )   25.02.12-31.03.12; 2)  01.01.12-24.02.12            2 ?       -..

----------


## -36

,            ,  -??   ,    2012           1 . ,

----------

-6-1

----------

*-36*,      :   

100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------

> 


  ,  ,   !

----------


## -36

100    -    -1010.00         -26.37              -346.82
114            16010.00           4230.00                   4692.00
144            10930.00           2820.00                   3187.50
150            4070                 1383.63                   1157.68

----------

100    2012   ...  100 =  150    2011 
!

     ...

  :
 ... 
16010.00 ... 11940.00

----------


## -36

> 100    2012   ...  100 =  150    2011 
> !
> 
>      ...
> 
>   :
>  ... 
> 16010.00 ... 11940.00



         ,       ,    ......

----------

-    ...            ...

----------


## -36

:Redface:  ,

----------

!
1. ,  .100 -1 = .150 -1  2011.,   .150   2011.     . 
)      -1  2011       .100   1 .2012? 
)      ?

2.    1 .12 : , -6-1 (6-2), -6-2?

3.    -6-2     : 
)     1 .12? 
) .  /,     .2011  .2012?

4. -6-2    -1:  =.114 ,   =.140  (    2011   .2012)

----------


## Naditi

-     ... !
  01.07-01.09.11          -6-2!     -6-3     ..   - ..    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


1 , 2, 3 (    01.04.12), 4 (     ) -

----------

> 1 , 2, 3 (    01.04.12), 4 (     ) -

----------


## Naglesh

,     1         ,           ?            ???

----------


## Marrry

. ,        .          ?
        ,     ,    ?
 !

----------


## ˸

> ,     ,    ?


 :yes:

----------

100       ...   140-144       ...

 ...       69.03       69.03.1  69.03.2

----------


## Marrry

,        .             ,     :          ?

----------


## Naglesh

**,  ,   2011   150    457 ,  294,       100  1  2012 ,   ,  -5  ,   ,        ???

----------


## -36

6%  ?

----------


## Naglesh

> 6%  ?


     ???

----------

*Naglesh*, 
69.03 = 69.03.1 + 69.03.2
 =  + 

 100 = 457 + 294 = 751

----------


## Naglesh

> *Naglesh*, 
> 69.03 = 69.03.1 + 69.03.2
>  =  + 
> 
>  100 = 457 + 294 = 751

----------


## -36

!      1010,00         ?

----------

*-36*,       1010.00, 



> :
>  ... 
> 16010.00 ... *11940.00*


,     ... ..        :
 = 11940/16010

----------


## -36

:Embarrassment: ,      ???

----------

0%         ( )   (  6  15)...

  ,  -  ,           ...

----------


## -36



----------

" "?

----------


## -36

:Big Grin:  ,  ?

----------


## -36

2
***30:  .  -6-(1,2) PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-088-011-078484-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML,      <>,   .
  ?

----------


## -36



----------


## -36

63.30   ?    3.6?

----------


## Raspberry

,    . :Redface:           . :Embarrassment: 

 "" ,        1 . 2012,   , ?    2 - -   2       . ,   ,   .   ,      6-2???

----------


## 333

,


          .  ,   ,    

17  2012     - ,   16      ,   17 -   ?

----------


## Rodis

> ,        .             ,     :          ?


       -  ...
      ""...   ,   ...     ...
      ( -6-1  -1 (),         )

----------


## zimazima

!

  2010 .         .       ,      2011 .   2010, 2011    .      ,        1  2012    1 . 2011     .     , ..    1    ,     ,        .  ?

----------

*zimazima*,    ,  ...

----------


## zimazima

?

----------


## zimazima



----------


## 333

> ,
> 
> 
>           .  ,   ,    
> 
> 17  2012     - ,   16      ,   17 -   ?



   -,     -  -  )

----------

*zimazima*,     1  2011 ():
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

   -6-2

----------

*333*,   212-     ...    31.01.12 =  

   ...

----------


## zimazima

1 .2011
100   -431
114 1394361
144 1015404
150 378526

   6-2
1394361 (1015404)     117885 (73267)

----------


## 333

> *333*,   212-     ...    31.01.12 =  
> 
>    ...



!)

----------


## Aisha1

> ...  ...     ...        ,


       -       CheckXML ( ) -   -      !

----------

*zimazima*, ...    431  ...

   :
1394361 ... *1015835*

   ,       ...

,    ... ...  ...

----------

,       .?      -5,     :Frown:

----------

!
 ,     ,    


..    ,     100 -1  -  .
   ?

----------


## Aisha1

,

http://www.pfrf.ru/free_programs/

----------


## Aisha1

,   512 000  -    ??

----------

-6    ?

   35000  ,   -    80000 ()

    ,  !!!

----------


## Aisha1

> -6    ?
> 
>    35000  ,   -    80000 ()
> 
>     ,  !!!



 1    "  " - "  ." -    ""

----------

, ,:
:

: 
.12-200 .
.12-300 .
12  400,0 .
 : 900 .

    .   2011:100 .

14..12  100 . (  11.)
12 .12  200 . ( .12)
13  12  300 . ( .13)
   1 .12: 600 
   1  12 - 400.

 -6-2  -6-2 :   900 .,   600.,    ,    01.01.12  31.03.12
     600.

----------


## zimazima

, .
       ?!

----------

> , .
>        ?!


 ...         431    ...

-431 + 431 = 0

----------

,       -? 
  ,       " "   ,   12-   ,      .  
     "" ?
     ?

----------


## zimazima

!  !  !!!

 ,    ?

----------


## bookgirl

1,   -  )) ,      ?

 .  1 7.7 .4.5. , ,   ,              ,       ? ,   ,   ,    !    "   "         . !

----------

*bookgirl*,  "   "...

----------

! -     -1  -? 
   ,     . 
    .   .        : 

Debug code: -1072898028
** ** **** ***** *** "**_**_****_***_**_**_**_**_*******_*_*******_****_*_*****_*_*2012_***", *** "**" *** *****. ***: , *, ****.

   ?

----------


## Coward

, ,     ???




> ,    -  :        .   -    ,  ,        ,  ,       .. ,  .      ((    -  ?

----------


## @

,      2011 (  )         ? ?

----------

*Coward*,    ...  -       ...

----------


## 22

1 2012        , /   ,       ,    ?

----------

,    ,    1     :
  ,      :
  11   1560,00
  1 .12 - 3960,00
  1- . (  01.01.12  31.03.12)-4200,00, ..     .12  .11   1560 .
   1 .12  1320.
 -6-2 :  1560(  11)+3960()=5520,  -4200 (  1 .12  /),   1320   .
 ?

----------

:
 ... 
3960.00 ... 4200.00

----------

, .,    -6-2, -6-2  !!!

----------

> :
>  ... 
> 3960.00 ... 4200.00


  -6-2?

----------


## @

,               ??????????????

----------

...

       :
 ...  ...    2011  ...    1- . 2012

----------


## Coward

> *Coward*,    ...  -       ...


, !  ,       ((

----------

[]     ...  ...

----------

> ...
> 
>        :
>  ...  ...    2011  ...    1- . 2012


, ,  !!!

1.  -   2011. 780 .,  1980 .
2.  -   2011. 780 .,  1980 .
: -1560 (780+780),  -3960 (1980+1980),   1  - 4200 (   1560 .  .12  .11),   1  (  .12)-1320 .

----------

-6-2:
1.  ... 1980 ... 2100
2.  ... 1980 ... 2100
--------------
3960 ... 4200

----------

> -6-2:
> 1.  ... 1980 ... 2100
> 2.  ... 1980 ... 2100
> --------------
> 3960 ... 4200


  !!!    !!!!

1.  -6-2 :
 3960,  4200?

2.    , ?

----------



----------

> 


!!!20:    <> / <>. <> ,  <>.     ?

----------


## _

.                  2       .      -6-1.   ,   .  .

----------

> !!!20:    <> / <>. <> ,  <>.     ?


   ,   ...

[ ]
-     ?

[ ]
- !

----------


## Olka-lisi4ka

,         1 8.2  checkxml  .

----------


## Aisha1

**,      -6-2  -1

    2012  2011 .  Ѩ.     -    ... 
    . 145?    ?

----------

,  145

----------

> ,   ...
> 
> [ ]
> -     ?
> 
> [ ]
> - !



))))))))))))))))))))))))))     !

1.  -6-2 :
  3960,  4200?

----------



----------


## dostrog

!

     (, , , 1   ).

   -1, -6-2  -6-2   (  )?       ?

----------


## Raspberry

, !  :yes: 

     1,      .    5.   .  ...  !  :Abuse:    ,  ... http://www.gnivc.ru/inf_provision/cl...ference/kladr/ ,     !!!!  :Redface:

----------

> 


     !!! !!!!!  ,     !     !!!   ,

----------

!,   :
      1 8.2():
***40:  .   ,   ___ ( -6-2)
***40:  .   2  -1    52      -6-(1,2)     "", ""  ""

     ,    :

1. -6-2
PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-7777777777-DCK-00030-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
: 0, : 0  CheckXML
2. -6-1
PFR-700-Y-2012-7777777777777-DCK-00031-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
: 0, : 1  CheckXML
3. -6-2
PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-777777777777-DCK-00032-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
: 0, : 13  CheckXML
4. -1
PFR-700-Y-2012-7777777777777777-DCK-00000-DPT-000001-DCK-00033.XML
: 2, : 0  CheckXML
: 1, : 0  CheckXML-Ufa

 ?

----------

:
1) ,   512      ,     
2)    512     202,     232
3)        ,      10% ?

----------

!
 ,  -1,           .
   :
 ,  1, 2      ,            (  ).  ..
        ...
  ?     PsvRSV, -    ...   -5  ,      ?

----------

,       .  .  ,   SPU_orb  ,      .  -      31.12.11  .      ,     .   .    1   2-  2010 ,      "   ",     2-   .   "  ",   ,         ,           . 
     2  2010  :
1. ,      
2. ,     =      (     ),     .  ,       ,        ,      .              1  2011,           1  2011. 
   ?

----------


## Blueberry

> !
>  ,  -1,           .
>    :
>  ,  1, 2      ,            (  ).  ..
>         ...
>   ?     PsvRSV, -    ...   -5  ,      ?


    ,   .    , ,  ,       .

----------

!
1)      -1,    2    "   2"      ,       ?     ?
2)       03?

----------

.
   20  2012,         ,   -6-1     ... 20.01.2012  31.01.2012 ,  01-23.02.12 ...  25.02.12-31.03.12 ? ...

----------


## Naditi

> -     ... !
>   01.07-01.09.11          -6-2!     -6-3     ..   - ..    ?


      .. 1 ..      9            ???

----------

...  ...

    3-        01.07-30.09     ?

----------


## Naditi

> ...  ...
> 
>     3-        01.07-30.09     ?


         ..    -6-3   -

----------


## Raspberry

,    .          .

 "" ,        1 . 2012,   , ?    2 - -   2       . ,   ,   .   ,      6-2???

, ! 
     1,      .    5.   .  ...  !    ,  ... http://www.gnivc.ru/inf_provision/cl...ference/kladr/ ,     !!!!

      ?  :Embarrassment:   .  :yes:

----------


## Aisha1

**, 


                         6-2      (    1 ) ,    : -  1   144        3  1  (-1)   150   ,         3   (-)       100   ,         3  (-)    . -     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).    150  100   (+)     .
    6-2: 500 000,   -1:0

           145(   2011)?

----------

*Raspberry*,   ...

*Aisha1*,    :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------

*Naditi*,     ...

----------


## Aisha1

> *Raspberry*,   ...
> 
> *Aisha1*,    :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)


  145    140? ?

----------

...   ...   ...

----------


## Naditi

> *Naditi*,     ...


           ?

----------

3-

----------


## Raspberry

**,     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aisha1

> ...   ...   ...


   -1
"6.5.   140 "    "    ,           ,       140        ( ,    145)   144      .
  141, 142, 143      ,      .

    144       141 - 143.

  145    ,         ."

       1        2011  ( )     2012   !!

----------

142, 144, 140

    145

----------


## -36

?
100-    +11760
114-       14640
144          21080
150              5320

----------


## Aisha1

!

----------

> ?
> 100    +11760
> 114       14640
> 144          21080
> 150              +5320



14640 ... 21080

----------


## -36

(((((((

----------


## zhanna k

, .
 2012     ,  2011  ,               ,  .       ,    ?

----------

> (((((((


11760  ,       2011
 21080 - 11760 = 9320    1-  2012   :
 = 9320 / 14640

  ,          ,         2011    =  *

----------


## Naditi

> 3-


.      3-            
    ?          3-    -       1-     3- ?

----------

-          1-

----------


## Naditi

> -          1-


       ?
        ?

----------

*Naditi*,  ...      ...

----------


## zhanna k

> -          1-


 ?

----------


## zhanna k

..           ?     ?

----------


## molodez

, ,  1         1     ? .

----------

*zhanna k*,    ...

   ...  ,         ...        ...       ... ...

----------

..        ( ):

 * * ***  ** ** * -1 c ****** **  * 114 * * *** **  ** **,  * ****  ****** ** (*-6-2  ) 

***40:  .   ,   ___ ( -6-2)



***40:  .   2  -1    52      -6-(1,2)     "", ""  ""


  ?..  !
     ,   1?
 -,  ?

----------

! , .    ,  .        203.           ""...      203    201,202?   . .

----------

.         ...  ...    ?

----------

** , ...        201,   202,   203

----------

,  .      , ,   ,   ,  6 ,    (   ,   )   ,  ...  ,    ?   .     202            :Frown:  ?

----------

...   -   (,      )   203      ...

----------

,       2 ,   ,   ,      ,    .      .  ,      ,   , -        10%.

----------

**,   4   252

----------

,  ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------

> **,   4   252


10238,0,0, 10238

----------

...     :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------

> ...     :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)


125
377490,67
319066
58549,67

----------

**,      :
367252.67 ... 319066.00

   ...  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=454945

----------

,             .. 310318,79.         124,85  ,   159216,15  159725    , -.

----------

**,      :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...=#post53699988

----------

,             .

----------

**,      ...            ...

 :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:   ,                      ,        ?))

----------

-  ,      ... :
367252.67 ... 319066.00

  ...

----------

C       1 8,2 ,     ,        ?   ,       0,    ?  ?

----------


## irina1201

- ,    ,   .   2   201  202    ,    271 -   ! !

----------


## finadezda

1. 
2. 
3. 

    (1) 
      ??
,

----------

*finadezda*,        (143 )       1- .
  -6-2   .. 4973 . (4830+143).

----------


## vsfk

! , ,   . 1 7.7 ,  539
   "   "
   ,   2012   (   ),    ,         " .       ",  "  ",  .
          " ...".
  "   "     .             "   "       .        " .       ".     " " -   "...    !    !

----------

!!!   .             ,     .          .      1   ?    ,         ?    ,         .       .

----------

> ,         ?


      ,    , ,

----------

** 
 !!!  ,    / ,      ?        /? ?

----------



----------

!
 ,  1. 2012.   /     ,     2011.
  (  ) -     -1  1. 2012.   ?

----------


## Koten

,     5.       -  ,       31.12.11 - ,      .   ?

----------

, ,    2011.   ,  ,   2012.   ,          ,  ?

----------


## katerinka_d

!, !!!!      1 .2012... 2011 .   Spu_Orb. !!!   , 3 ...

----------


## Bucom

> 


  .      (  )   ,    .



> 


.  .   - ""  ".  5  .

----------


## nastya243

!   5   .        .       http://www.gnivc.ru/inf_provision/cl...ference/kladr/     "".        .  ,       .  !

----------


## Bucom

> .  ,


 .arj   .     .        .     ,  -  .     5 -  ,      .

----------


## nastya243

> .arj   .     .        .     ,  -  .     5 -  ,      .


  (( ,      .     dbf    arj ....     ""       .  5   "kladr.dbf . ..."

               DBF...

----------


## Bucom

> DBF...


 .  : arj

----------


## Daydreamer

!

       .      ,  ?   30 .  ,     1       (     ).        . ,   1   ,        1    .         .          .     ,   ,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> DBF...


     (   ) BASE.arj     : ALTNAME.arj, DOMA.arj, FLAT.arj, KLADR.arj, SOCRBASE.arj, STREET.arj.

----------


## Bucom

#967:    dbf.

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,     ?


   ,  ""  (   )       (    ).     (/  -  )   .       - .        ""    .  ""  ,    ...

----------

> ...     ...
> 
>    ...           ...
> 
>    ...


!     .    !!!! ,,     ,  ...  ,    . :Frown: 
,,  -         ?              -     ,     -   .     ,   ... :Smilie: )     .      -      :Smilie: )) :Redface:

----------


## Daydreamer

> ,  ""  (   )       (    ).     (/  -  )   .       - .        ""    .  ""  ,    ...


   "" .  ,    .   ,         ,     ,         ,       512 .        .

----------

> .      (  )   ,    .


!
     ,      ,  -?

----------

!
          ,  check    (    ), , :
1.       512 .  .   ,   -1   .    :1.          512 ,    512.+ 512. (10%)?       ?      .  ... 2.   10%       ?     ?       /???               ...;
2.   .       :    2012       .     ...;
3. ,     (-6-4  -6-3)  ,     ,      .
    ,   ;
4.          -1,   ,  212-    ,     .    .  .     :   0,20  - ,    - 0,23 .       .  .,  ,   ,    ...
5.   ,  .       :  ,  1   2?
 .

----------

, ,        - 0,20     0,20 .,        -   0,20       ?   ?  -  ,       512.      ? (,   )             ,   .

----------


## Koten

, .           1 ,      .       .-    ,       -  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.   -    .         .

----------


## nastya243

Bucom!
 ! ,    !

----------


## Bucom

> 512 .


 2012   (  01, 52  53)  ,     ,            10%.      (-)    -6-1 (-6-2)      -.  
.,   ѻ                      (     ). 
    :
-                      ( 2012   ,    , \  ,    ) (  \  \  (.1)); 
    ,      (    ),                  .            .               (         ).

----------

> ,  ""  (   )       (    ).     (/  -  )   .       - .        ""    .  ""  ,    ...


         ???    ,   ....

----------

,      )
, :
1.       512 .  .   ,   -1   .    :1.          512 ,    512.+ 512. (10%)?       ?      .  ... 2.   10%       ?     ?       /???               ...;
2.   .       :    2012       .     ...;
3. ,     (-6-4  -6-3)  ,     ,      .
    ,   ;
4.          -1,   ,  212-    ,     .    .  .     :   0,20  - ,    - 0,23 .       .  .,  ,   ,    ...
5.   ,  .       :  ,  1   2?
  , ,        - 0,20     0,20 .,        -   0,20       ?   ?  -  ,       512.      ? (,   )             ,   . 

 .

----------

**,    252       :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------


## Oksana23

!     .   , 1  - , / .         1 ?

----------

,      ,             512 .???????

----------

**
 252 - 85 746,62
 100 - 0
 114 - 683 875,28
 150 - 683 875,28

----------

**,  :
 ... 
598128.66 ... 0.00

----------

> ,      ,             512 .???????


 ???????
 ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? :Wow:

----------

**,  
 150   0,28

----------

**,  :
1.       252
2.   :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)

----------

> -  ,      ... :
> 367252.67 ... 319066.00
> 
>   ...


,        ,      ,     319 .    ,    ,    ,      .

----------

**, 
         125.00   ...       :
 = 318941.00 / 367252.67

      1- :
_i =  * _i

  ,      ,         _i + __125_i

----------


## aero

,     ,     5      "    "  "     "?       , . .  =140 1.        .,    ,         .,   6 .   ,               .....?

----------


## -36

,       ,     ?

----------

*-36*, 
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-) 
252

----------


## -36

252

----------


## -36

100       +690
114       5490
144       3810
150      2370


    5490      3810?

----------

...

   ,  "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## -36

)))

----------

**,        ) )      0,28    ?
252 85 746.62
100 0.00
114 683 875.28
144 683 875.00
150 0.28

----------


## aero

(991).  ,          57,44.    0   0                 ,       ?  ,  .

----------

> **, 
>          125.00   ...       :
>  = 318941.00 / 367252.67
> 
>       1- :
> _i =  * _i
> 
>   ,      ,         _i + __125_i


, ,            . 
 ,   -    ,        ,

----------

*aero*,   :
 ... 
0.00 ... 57.44


**,     2010 ...        512,         -   ...

----------


## aero

> *aero*,   :
>  ... 
> 0.00 ... 57.44


     ,          ?

----------


## -36

!!!     20        21 .02          6-1,      ,

----------

,    . ,     ,       , ,        .      .    .         .        .

----------

*-36*, **,         ...

  ...   ...

----------

,    ,    .    ,    ,,?))

----------


## aero

,   ,          1002. .

----------


## .

!
      ?   : "     "
  . , !

----------

*aero*,  ...      :             ...            ...

----------


## aero

> *aero*,  ...      :             ...            ...


    1,    ,        1-        .   ?

----------

. http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/.  ,      ,   .

----------

, , -      ?    ,     (.   ).
  , ,   2012    . (,   )

----------

, !    ,       1  2012 . ,      ,    ...  ,   , .

 : 10.05.2012   : 14:46:02
!  " "  26.04.2010 &#185; 

!        - "2".         
PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00023-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
___

      :
            -  
             -  ""
-  
 -6-2  -1_2012   
-6-2


1-2010 - 739683,00  (0,00  .)      664790,00  (0,00  .)      46223,00  (0,00  .)       38987,00  (0,00  .)
2-2010 - 291003,00  (0,00  .)      365897,00  (0,00  .)      61878,00  (0,00  .)       69115,00  (0,00  .)
1-2011 - 424691,00  (0,00  .)      407338,00  (0,00  .)      52838,00  (0,00  .)       49052,00  (0,00  .)
2-2011 - 52584,00  (0,00  .)       52410,00  (0,00  .)       15775,00  (0,00  .)       14302,00  (0,00  .)
3-2011 - 106457,00  (0,00  .)      91642,00  (0,00  .)       31937,00  (0,00  .)       27492,00  (0,00  .)
4-2011 - 91733,00  (0,00  .)       124074,00  (0,00  .)      27520,00  (0,00  .)       37222,00  (0,00  .)
1-2012 - 167487,02 (0,00  .)       138072,00 (0,55  .)       56620,13 (0,00  .)        47652,00 (1,49  .)
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
                      1873638,02                                        1844223,55                                        292791,13                                         283823,49
-1


     2010 - 1030686,00                         1030686,00 (.140-150+100)       108102,00                          108102,00 (.140-150+100)
     2011 - 675465,00                          675465,00 (.140-150+100)        128069,00                          128069,00 (.140-150+100)
03-2012 - 167487,02                          167487,02 (.140-150+100)        56620,13                           47652,00 (.140-150+100)
__________________________________________________________________________________________________
                 1873638,02                              1873638,02                              292791,13                               283823,00
      01.01.2010:

         : -6-2 - 1844223,55   -1_2012 - 1873638,02

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00024-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-1

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00025-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-2

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00027-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-1

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00028-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
-6-2

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-101-******-DCK-00029-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
_______________2012_

 :   03
 :   2012

   -1  .

----------


## Tereza

463000 ,  ?      -6-2,     ,  . -1  . ,    , -1  ?

----------

, , -      ?    ,     (.   ).
  , ,   2012    . (,   )

----------

*Tereza*,  463,  512... 

    :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252 (  )

----------

,         .... (((
       -     ... 
,   ?  ""  ?

----------


## Tereza

> *Tereza*,  463,  512... 
> 
>     :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252 (  )


 ,512000.  -1       ,   -6-2  ,       ,   ,  %     .  ?

----------

...  ...

    :
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252 (  )

----------

,              ... :Redface:  ... :Redface:

----------


## Tereza

> ...  ...
> 
>     :
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114  
> 144  
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252 (  )


100 (  +/-)-809
114  149467,74
144  149519,44
150 (  +/-)-860,70
252 (  )  3096,63
   -6-2       . 146371,11   -6-2 . ,  .     ?
   ,    ,       2011,   ,        ?       . 1   ,, .

----------

*Tereza*,    ... -,    ...

    ...  ...    ...  =  = 146371.11

----------

- ,              ,             .

----------


## Tereza

,  ,  149467,74,  149519,44,..   ,    3 .?

----------

3096,63 (     512)     (/)    ,    ...    -        ...

----------


## Tereza

> 3096,63 (     512)     (/)    ,    ...    -        ...


!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ..    -        ...


  .

----------

, ,  !

, , -      ?    ,     (.   ).
  , ,   2012    . (,   ) 


    ,               2012 ?
  ,                .

----------

,     ...  ...        -  ,     ,   -    ...



> ,              ... ...

----------


## Tereza

> , ,  !
> 
> , , -      ?    ,     (.   ).
>   , ,   2012    . (,   ) 
> 
> 
>     ,               2012 ?
>   ,                .


          ?        ,   -

----------


## Tereza

> , ,  !
> 
> , , -      ?    ,     (.   ).
>   , ,   2012    . (,   ) 
> 
> 
>     ,               2012 ?
>   ,                .


 
      01.04.1996  27- "  ()      "                   .

   2011     ,   15-    ,    .

!  ,      ,      ,    1  2012   

       24.07.2009 
 213-,          () ,      .


 01.01.2011     ()   ,   15-    ,    .           ( ,    - ,                )                  ,                  .

         ,      (      -   ,                 .

   ,   ,             10.01.2002  1-    .

 01.01.2011 ,     (   - ,             )  50 ,        ,    .            50      (   - ,             )    .

              .

                   .  2-                 .

  !          ,        .   

                     -1   10     .

,      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ...


   ()     .
     - 100  , 10  -      1/10

----------

> ?        ,   -



   ,     ...      ...
      ,      2012 ,    ,  ..   ..

----------

**, 
100 (  +/-)
114
144
150 (  +/-)
252

----------


## aero

1010

----------

"         ,     "
    "    "?

----------

> 1,    ,        1-        .   ?


  ,  ...

----------

> **, 
> 100 (  +/-)
> 114
> 144
> 150 (  +/-)
> 252


,   ?                    :Redface:      ,   :Wow:      ,  ,       :Smilie:   :Wow: ...

----------

!
 ,        ,        !!!       ,    ...     -   ..
:
       ,    ,    ,          ""  ?       .  ?
       ?      2 . ,   /     ...

----------

:         :

100 (  +/-) ... ?
114 ... ?
144 ... ?
150 (  +/-) ... ?
252 ... ?

----------


## aero

> ,  ...


  ,   ?

----------

...

----------

> !
>  ,        ,        !!!       ,    ...     -   ..
> :
>        ,    ,    ,          ""  ?       .  ?
>        ?      2 . ,   /     ...


    ...       90-       ...              ...       ...

----------

> ...       90-       ...              ...       ...


 ..     " "   ?    ?
  )))

----------

!
 -:

 30.    6-2  -1.     6-2: 7920.   -1 13320. 
   5400.     2012.      : 100, 141, 145. 
       ???

----------

"         ,     "
    "    "?

, -    1  ?

----------

> :         :
> 
> 100 (  +/-) ... ?
> 114 ... ?
> 144 ... ?
> 150 (  +/-) ... ?
> 252 ... ?


  :Smilie:  :Redface:   .

.100       0/0
.114      10800/2400
.144      5400/1200
.150      5400/1200
.252      0/0

   "+"   .      -    . .. ,         1-     .    .  .

----------

,      ...

----------

**,     ?          ...

----------


## -2

-, !)))

    (=  1- )    .
     .100.
 : ""     .114  130?
  -           , ?

----------

*-2*, 114

...

----------


## -2

, ,   .144      ""  , ?

----------

100 ,  150 ,   144

----------


## -2

,      ))))    ""     .?

(   !!!)

----------

> **,     ?          ...


,  -       ...  , ,      ,   .  , , ...     -... ,   -    ,  /         .

----------


## Tereza

> "         ,     "
>     "    "?


,            .

----------

> , -    1  ?


  .    ,      .    .    ...     :Wink:

----------


## buhgalterok

, , , -   ...    (.-.),    ( .8 . 1 . 58 212-).    1 8.2 -6-2.        : "  N -                                    (   10 )!" 
    ",  ,      ".      2012  (   ) : () = 18%, ( ) = 6%,  = 2,9%,  = 5,1%.      ?

----------

,
 ,           :
1)    ,      .  -   2   -     6-1 (  .    -..    )...              -     ...
2)   -     -     ?      50 ,

----------


## 2007

> 1)    ,      .  -   2   -     6-1 (  .    -..    )...              -     ...
> 2)   -     -     ?      50 ,


1.   6-1,  6-2
2.    .        .    .

----------

2007

----------


## lena040481

,      2011 ,         2012 -     - ,   ?

----------

> ,            .


    ,  ,       ?

----------


## Tereza

> ,  ,       ?


    .             .    ,  .       ,.

----------


## AK-85

,  ,        ,     ,     ???
..   01.01.12  15.02.12  -  1 .?

----------

!   //      ,        DATA data1 dbc       -

----------


## echinaceabel

> 01.01.12  15.02.12


 :yes:

----------


## AK-85

> 


!

----------

> ,      2011 ,        2012 -     - ,   ?


        .  .

----------

,,   1055. .      ?  ????  -    ??   .... :Frown: (( ,....

----------

**,     :   

100
114
144
150

----------

**, 
  ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53707577

     100 ,       2011 :

	4000	1200
 	2000	600
	5200	0
 	0	0
---------------------------
	11200	1800

     150    2011 ,    ?

----------

> **, 
>   ?
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53707577
> 
>      100 ,       2011 :
> 
> 	4000	1200
>  	2000	600
> 	5200	0
> ...


      ,   2011 .   .       .    2- - 2011    4-. .  2-         ,  4- ,       , , .     0.     2011  .  ?

----------

2011 :

1
100
114
144
150

2
114
144
150

3
114
144
150

4
114
144
150

----------

Карточка страх.xlsКарточка накоп.xls  :Frown:  ,     ! :Wow:         2011. ,          ...
   ,      2011.

----------

2011 :

1
100 - 0/0
114 - 16800/2700
144 - 11200/1800
150 - 5600/900

2
114 - 16800/2700
144 - 16800/2700
150 - 5600/900

3
114 - 11200/1800
144 - 16800/2700
150 - 0/0

4
114 - 13010/2343
144 - 13010/2343
150 - 0/0

----------

**,  2-  3-    /  ...

,    ...     ?  :Smilie:

----------

```
	2-			
	 .		 .	
	6000	6000	1800	1800
 	3000	3000	900	900
	7800	7800		
	16800	16800	2700	2700
	   . 114	16800		2700
	3-			
	 .		 .	
	4000	6000	1200	1800
 	2000	3000	600	900
	5200	7800		
	11200	16800	1800	2700
	   . 114	16800		2700
```

----------

,,      ...       2 3 .,    ?   -      ??
,,     1- -? ( 1055).
       -     - ,            (       ). 2011     . 2010 -   -  .

----------

```
		2012 1-		
	 .		 .	
	3200	1600	1200	600
 	1600	800	600	300
	4400	2200		0
	1600	800	600	300
	10800	5400	2400	1200
	   . 114	5400		1200
```

   -  ...   ,   ...       ...

----------

,                   :Smilie: )
  -  -     -   ?

----------

> ,                  )
>   -  -     -   ?


4  ...

       -   ...

     -    ...  . 2   3  ...

     " ":

             ,    
 ,       , ,    
,    ,     :

-   ,  !   ,    
,  -  ,        -    
  .     ,  ?      ,
 ? ,      ?      -
  ,  . ,    ,  
    .           
 . , . ?

 "    !     ",  -    
,   .

----------


## s-Lirika

!
, ,     .    ?

----------

> 4  ...
> 
>        -   ...
> 
>      -    ...  . 2   3  ...
> 
>      " ":
> 
>              ,    
> ...


 :Smilie: )))  .       -    (   ),       2  3 -?  ,  ,     ?      .  :Smilie: )    .   !    . :Redface:

----------



----------


## buhgalterok

> , , , -   ...    (.-.),    ( .8 . 1 . 58 212-).    1 8.2 -6-2.        : "  N -                                    (   10 )!" 
>     ",  ,      ".      2012  (   ) : () = 18%, ( ) = 6%,  = 2,9%,  = 5,1%.      ?


 -, ,   ?

----------


## Tereza

> -, ,   ?


       1      buh.ru 1,      ,

----------


## Bucom

> 2012  (   ) : () = 18%, ( ) = 6%,  = 2,9%,  = 5,1%.      ?


212-, . 58,  3.4  201  2013 ..:   20%,   0%,   0% (   ).

----------

*buhgalterok*,  ...     -  18%,  *20*%

**   ...

----------

> ```
> 		2012 1-		
> 	 .		 .	
> 	3200	1600	1200	600
>  	1600	800	600	300
> 	4400	2200		0
> 	1600	800	600	300
> 	10800	5400	2400	1200
> 	   . 114	5400		1200
> ...


, ,    1.2012    114 5400/1200.   114  10800/1200...      ?

----------

... 144... ,   :Smilie:

----------


## lena040481

> .  .


    -

----------


## elenaforever

!
** :
 2012        - ,
         2011 .
    -    ?
-----------
  .  (((      ,   (((
*     ?* (    ).
-6-1   

-6-2
-6-3
-11
?
  !

----------


## saigak

> , ,     .    ?


     2011   ,     .    .

----------


## irina1201

,      ,   . ,   1 ,       !

----------

> -


    .
  .

----------

> ,      ,   . ,   1 ,       !


  .
   ?

----------


## 03

!
     -    ,    .
  ( 15  2012 )   ()    17.28.
  ,   ""    (16  2012 ),        - 16.05.2012 .
 , , :  ,   -         ?            ?

.

----------

-         ...

----------


## -36

!  1  2012  ,  .     ,   6-4   6-3  2011 .       .        ,         ?

----------

:
200
210
216
230

      -6-4

----------


## -36

200                   407500
210                    54000,00
216
230                     353500

      353500              353500

----------

210  ?   /    ?

----------


## -36



----------

...  ""    ,     210  ""...

  -   -6-3     ...  , ...    , , ,  ...

-6-4  :
35350*2* 353500 

 ... ...  ...

----------


## -36

,     ,            :Wow:

----------


## TIM_GAMM

-       -1 :
 1.1.  111.  5 :  .         4  276(     2).   : 0.   : 49210.61

      .                .

----------

! , .
      1 .     . 100  .  ,   (  ).       100   150  2011 .  ?   -      . 100,    . 141, ,  ,   .   ?
!

----------

*TIM_GAMM*,      ...           276...

----------


## TIM_GAMM

,                -?

----------

...        0.00   276

----------


## . .

!
, ,        ++
  .            .     ,  :    . (  ).  :Frown: 
   .
, ,   ,  ?     ?
    ?  ,       ?

 !!!

----------


## TIM_GAMM

=).        ,   1-.       276        .

----------


## buza

, ,
    2011  (   ).          .       .       ,    ??      ,       ,   .

----------


## finadezda

!   !    !  :Smilie: 
   !!

 :yes:  ::  :Good:

----------


## ~

,     -1       6-2?
-1  :
100   0
110   30000
114   18000
120   0
130   30000
140   24000
144   18000
150   6000
   6-2 .18000, .18000 ?

----------


## buhgalterok

> 212-, . 58,  3.4  201  2013 ..:   20%,   0%,   0% (   ).


, ... -         :Frown: ...  -   ...   20% ,   6% ?    -?...        ,    ... 5,1%  4     4   :Frown: , -    ?

----------


## Bucom

> -    ?


.  23-.   -   , .

----------


## buhgalterok

,  ...

----------


## buhgalterok

...   ( )  1  2012     15 .    ,  ,   ?    ?       -  .    ...     -1,            1 ?

----------

> -1,            1 ?


 .  -1  ,  .

----------


## . .

, :




> !
> , ,        ++
>   .            .     ,  :    . (  ). 
>    .
> , ,   ,  ?     ?
>     ?  ,       ?
> 
>  !!!

----------


## . .

> .  -1  ,  .


    ?
,   ,    ,       0?      ?

!

----------

> -          26.94 -   ...


    - 39210202010060000160. 
    -1!        !      !     4  !     ,        !     !

----------

**,     5-  ...

 ,       14-  ...   "2"...

 ,  0000   14-17      "",    ...    1 ...  26.94  8.07       141...

----------


## buhgalterok

...    :    ,     ?  ,        ,      ?

----------

, ,   1116...

----------

**,    ...    ...

  150      9  2011

----------

> **,     5-  ...
> 
>  ,       14-  ...   "2"...
> 
>  ,  0000   14-17      "",    ...    1 ...  26.94  8.07       141...


          !   ,         !   -    !   , !   !  :Abuse:

----------

...

   :
   ...

----------

PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-103-083614-DCK-00011-DPT-000000-DCK-00000-Log.docPFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-103-083614-DCK-00011-DPT-000000-DCK-00000-Log.doc


> ...
> 
>    :
>    ...



   .

----------

...  -    ...

                   ?

----------


## -2

,     ,     !!!!!
 ,   . 
, ,   5  100     +  =    ? ?

----------

,      ...

----------


## Tereza

[QUOTE=-2;53710771],     ,     !!!!!
 ,   . 
, ,   5  100     +  =    ? ?[/QUOT
*    ,   ,     ,    .*

----------

> ...  -    ...
> 
>                    ?


      -,    !   ,        !

----------


## -2

> *    ,   ,     ,    .*


,     .      -          -    ,          .

----------

**,            4       120...

----------


## Tereza

,

----------


## buhgalterok

> ...    :    ,     ?  ,        ,      ?


,  ...         -  .            -1.

----------

> **,            4       120...


,         ?      ,    2011 .   ,   ?         !   !

----------

**...     ...    ...

----------

> **...     ...    ...


 ,  4      ?    ,   ?

----------

,    ...

----------

> ,    ...


       !        !            !           !    ,    !

----------

...        ...

    ?

----------

> ...        ...
> 
>     ?


    1 8.2 2.5.50.1,         !    !

----------



----------

-        -       4   ...    ,   -    ...

----------

> 


   .xml    !

----------

... , ,  ... 10  ...

----------


## eVentys

, , 13,05    ,   ,  15,05    ,  ?       ?

----------


## ~

> **, 
>   150      9  2011


 150   +6000
   01.07.11.    ,  .  30 ,  5 ,   .

----------

> ,     -1       6-2?
> -1  :
> 100   0
> 110   30000
> 114   18000
> 120   0
> 130   30000
> 140   24000
> 144   18000
> ...

----------

1 . 2012  -      .,  .

----------

**,  ,   46 212-

----------

.    . 1000   - .

----------


## LILIYA2310

> 


, ! ~ -  .  . ,, .     .     ,   .       9 ? :Frown:

----------

*LILIYA2310*,        ?

   4-      18000?

----------

-          3-  2011...

  9 ?

----------

> -          3-  2011...
> 
>   9 ?


 9     .    9   - .        -  .
    .

----------


## LILIYA2310

> 9     .    9   - .        -  .
>     .


,   ,  .

----------

""?

----------


## LILIYA2310

> ""?


   "".

----------

> ... , ,  ... 10  ...


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251"?>
<>
	<>PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-087-103-083614-DCK-00011-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
	<>
		<>07.00</>
		<></>
		<>
			<>1: 8.2 </>
			<>2.5.50.1</>
		</>
		<></>
	</>
	< =" ">
		<_______________2012_>
			<>1</>
			<>087-103-092639</>
			<>001</>
			<>03</>
			<>2012</>
			<>    ""</>
			<>7703538231</>
			<>770301001</>
			<>5077746354461</>
			<>45286575000</>
			<>51.54.2</>
			<>8(495) 2223322</>
			<>
				<></>
				<>123557</>
				<>
					<>
						<></>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						<> .</>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						<></>
						<>69</>
					</>
					<>
						<></>
						<>1</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<>3</>
			<>2</>
			<>1</>
			<1>
				<2012>
					<>100</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<2012>
						<>110</>
						<>61888.00</>
						<>10668.00</>
						<>16819.80</>
					</2012>
					<12012>
						<>111</>
						<>27088.00</>
						<>5868.00</>
						<>7639.80</>
					</12012>
					<22012>
						<>112</>
						<>17400.00</>
						<>2400.00</>
						<>4590.00</>
					</22012>
					<32012>
						<>113</>
						<>17400.00</>
						<>2400.00</>
						<>4590.00</>
					</32012>
					<2012>
						<>114</>
						<>61888.00</>
						<>10668.00</>
						<>16819.80</>
					</2012>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<>120</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<>130</>
					<>61888.00</>
					<>10668.00</>
					<>16819.80</>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<2012>
						<>140</>
						<>44514.94</>
						<>8276.07</>
						<>12230.00</>
					</2012>
					<12012>
						<>141</>
						<>26.94</>
						<>8.07</>
						<>0.00</>
					</12012>
					<22012>
						<>142</>
						<>27088.00</>
						<>5868.00</>
						<>7640.00</>
					</22012>
					<32012>
						<>143</>
						<>17400.00</>
						<>2400.00</>
						<>4590.00</>
					</32012>
					<2012>
						<>144</>
						<>44514.94</>
						<>8276.07</>
						<>12230.00</>
					</2012>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<>145</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
				</2012>
				<2012>
					<>150</>
					<>17373.06</>
					<>2391.93</>
					<>4589.80</>
				</2012>
			</1>
			<2>
				<>01</>
				<>
					<_1966>
						<>201</>
						<>
							<>152000.00</>
							<1>52000.00</1>
							<2>50000.00</2>
							<3>50000.00</3>
						</>
					</_1966>
					<_1967>
						<>202</>
						<>
							<>177800.00</>
							<1>97800.00</1>
							<2>40000.00</2>
							<3>40000.00</3>
						</>
					</_1967>
					<_>
						<>203</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_>
					<_1966>
						<>211</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1966>
					<_1967>
						<>212</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1967>
					<_>
						<>213</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_>
					<_1966>
						<>221</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1966>
					<_1967>
						<>222</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1967>
					<_>
						<>223</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_>
					<_1966>
						<>231</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1966>
					<_1967>
						<>232</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_1967>
					<_>
						<>233</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</_>
					<_1966>
						<>240</>
						<>
							<>152000.00</>
							<1>52000.00</1>
							<2>50000.00</2>
							<3>50000.00</3>
						</>
					</_1966>
					<_1967>
						<>241</>
						<>
							<>177800.00</>
							<1>97800.00</1>
							<2>40000.00</2>
							<3>40000.00</3>
						</>
					</_1967>
					<>
						<>250</>
						<>
							<>61888.00</>
							<1>27088.00</1>
							<2>17400.00</2>
							<3>17400.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>251</>
						<>
							<>10668.00</>
							<1>5868.00</1>
							<2>2400.00</2>
							<3>2400.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>252</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>260</>
						<_>0</_>
						<_1>0</_1>
						<_2>0</_2>
						<_3>0</_3>
					</>
				</>
				<>
					<>
						<>271</>
						<>
							<>329800.00</>
							<1>149800.00</1>
							<2>90000.00</2>
							<3>90000.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>272</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>273</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>274</>
						<>
							<>0.00</>
							<1>0.00</1>
							<2>0.00</2>
							<3>0.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>275</>
						<>
							<>329800.00</>
							<1>149800.00</1>
							<2>90000.00</2>
							<3>90000.00</3>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<>276</>
						<>
							<>16819.80</>
							<1>7639.80</1>
							<2>4590.00</2>
							<3>4590.00</3>
						</>
					</>
				</>
			</2>
			<3/>
			<4>
				<>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
					<>0.00</>
				</>
			</4>
			<>1</>
			<>
				<></>
				<></>
				<></>
			</>
			<>04.05.2012</>
		</_______________2012_>
	</>
</>

----------

> <3/>


      ...    ...

----------

> ...    ...


   !      ?

----------

**,    ...       ...      ...

----------

,    ?   -1    ,             ...

----------


## _

- .       -  /,     .      6-1,     /,  . .     ,    6-1, 6-2    .   6-1 +  6-2        ,  .

----------


## . .

,   ??? , !!!





> , :





> !
> , ,        ++
>   .            .     ,  :    . (  ). 
>    .
> , ,   ,  ?     ?
>     ?  ,       ?
> 
>  !!!

----------


## _

,

----------

> **,    ...       ...      ...


       1- ,       ChecXML! ,    !

----------

,    1 8,2,       ,     , ,        ?      ,      )))

----------


## lenaxxd

, !   - ,      ,   :        .    ,   ,     .  !

----------

> ,    1 8,2,       ,     , ,        ?      ,      )))


 ,           ?   !   ,            !      !     ,         2011 ,       -1!

----------

> , !   - ,      ,   :        .    ,   ,     .  !


          !       ,   !  ,  !     ! :Smilie:

----------


## -36

> , !   - ,      ,   :        .    ,   ,     .  !



    -       . ..      1 ,    2.3.,    ,       ,

----------

> - ,      ,   :        .    ,   ,     .  !


       CheckXML, CheckXML UFA ?

----------

> CheckXML, CheckXML UFA ?


 ,     ,    !

----------

,       -1    + ?      .      .... ?   .       ,  ,   ..

----------


## TRIAN

> 2011 ,       -1!


 :Wow:        -1?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


  ,   ...        ...

----------


## TRIAN

> !


    ...     ...

----------

**,    ,       .           .          .  -          ,        .

----------

*. .*,    .    14     .      14    .

----------

*. .*,    .    ,     , ,  .        .

----------

> -1?


          !         -1    !         !       ! ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

**,     ?

  ...   ,     ,  "0"  "2"  14- ...     ,       ,    ...

       ,    ,       ...  ,      ,      -    ...

----------


## kotenokn

> !         -1    !         !       ! ,  !


  .              ,   ,       ,    ..      " "

----------

> **,     ?
> 
>   ...   ,     ,  "0"  "2"  14- ...     ,       ,    ...
> 
>        ,    ,       ...  ,      ,      -    ...


    !    ,       !    ,    ,  !

----------

> .              ,   ,       ,    ..      " "


  ,    ! ! .     !  - ,      ,   !   -1  !

----------

?

    ,      26  8    140-144     ...

----------


## kotenokn

> ,    !


-    .   ,      .     .           ....

----------

1 2011  .   2 2011     .  ,  -    1 2011.     2 .   .   2   ?     .   2 .

----------


## saigak

> .   2 .


 .        2 .       .    1   2        .

----------


## mizeri

.              ,        .        ,      ,       .        .     ,            ,      ,      ( ).      -            ?

----------

...            ...

----------


## mizeri

> ...            ...


 .       .    ""    .  "      " :Wow: .

----------


## Olga2612()

.       5  . CheckXml-UFA, (  13 ). -        4- (     ""-   ),  .  ,  !!!     !         .

----------


## mizeri

> .


   ? ,      ?

----------


## Olga2612()

.

----------


## TRIAN

,      -    ,   ,

----------


## mizeri

> ,      -    ,   ,


      "  "?       ,           .  ,                ,   ,   .

----------


## TRIAN

> ,                ,   ,   .


     ...
       ,  ...    ,    - , , ...

----------


## Blueberry

.      .    ,     ,    .

----------

, !  !        1 . 12 .       ,        -!    !    !  -   !      ?

----------

**,      ...

----------

2011 
   )

1.1.    -6-2  -1
a. 	 30

                         6-2    ,    :  144         3  1  (-1)   150   ,         3   (-)       100   ,         3   (-)    .    150  100   (+)     .     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).     6-2:17160,   -1:17400

----------

**,   ?

----------

2011

----------

:

114
144
150 (  +/-)

,     9 .  150 )  +/-)

        -6-2  4 . 2011

----------

9 . .150 = +4400


114= 45384
144= 17160
150=+27984

-6-2  4 .
 45384
 17160

----------

...

        -  ,    ,   ...

----------

:
100
150  6 . 2011
150  3 . 2011

----------

100= +10540
150= +6600 (6 .)
150= +6600 (3 .)

              .

----------

...

----------

3     ( ),   - . 
         .

----------

> ...


 ,   )

----------

...        4 .?
,   3 .   ?

   3 .,   4.

----------

4 .    .
     3 .     ,     4 ???

----------

> **,      ...


  !    ,     !    ,   !    !   !

----------

81      15     :
<>

----------

> 81      15     :
> <>


   ,   ! ,    !

----------

> 81      15     :
> <>


        !


  :

- <4>
- <>
  <>0.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </4>

----------

...

----------

> ...


,     !        ,    ?       ?   !

----------

:

<4>
<>
<>0.00</> 
<>0.00</> 
<>0.00</> 
</>
</4>

   ...   ?

----------

> :
> 
> <4>
> <>
> <>0.00</> 
> <>0.00</> 
> <>0.00</> 
> </>
> </4>
> ...


,  ,  ,   !    !    ?

----------

...       ...

----------

> ...       ...


  ! ,   !

----------

... ,    ...

----------

> ... ,    ...


    !    ,       !

----------

,      50 ,        2011??    ,     ,  ((

----------

!
     2011 .  1 - 2012     -            ?

----------


## Bucom

,     -      ,  - ;       .

----------


## Tereza

> , !  !        1 . 12 .       ,        -!    !    !  -   !      ?


      ,   - .   , ,    . ,        ,  ,  ?   ,          .   -   ,     .  ,       .    ,           . ? -   ,   .            ?        ! :Wow:

----------

> ,   - .   , ,    . ,        ,  ,  ?   ,          .   -   ,     .  ,       .    ,           . ? -   ,   .            ?        !


      !       -    ,       ,        !      !      !       !    ,    !      !      !

----------

!  !
 Spu_orb,  1.81
    3  2011 . 

	 		 ,   / 
1.1.    -6-2  -1
a.		30	      -6-2  -1.
b.		30	      -6-2  -1.
     , ..   .

----------

> !  !
>  Spu_orb,  1.81
>     3  2011 . 
> 
> 	 		 ,   / 
> 1.1.    -6-2  -1
> a.		30	      -6-2  -1.
> b.		30	      -6-2  -1.
>      , ..   .


    -1 ,  -6-2     2011 !      ,     !

----------


## lena040481

,     1 . 2012,   ,  -    ....    2011   .    2  :    -         2011,         ...,     - -      , ..       2012 ,     2011 (       ).           ....   - -   - ,      -     .....     -.... ,     ..     ....    -  ,  :Embarrassment:

----------

*lena040481*,     ?

----------


## lena040481

2   ,    ,      .

----------

,      -6

----------

lena040481
         3   1  2011,     ,  ,      2011      .                        ,     ,     .

----------


## lena040481

-    . 
2  2010.    2800 /  2800
1  2011.           2700     /    1800
2. 2011.           3024     /    2916
3. 2011.           3942     /    3636
4 .2011.           3942     /    3942
1 .2012.           4680     /    4434


2 .2011    1344  /  . 672
3  2011            2628     /    2424
4  2011            3161,16 /  2628
1 . 2012            0          /   1409.16

----------

*lena040481*,   ...

  -     :
 ... 
5500 ... 4600

 ,        1  2011

----------


## lena040481

,        .....      ,     ....         .        ,     .        .        .     :OnFire:    -       ....

----------

> ,        .....      ,     ....         .        ,     .        .        .       -       ....


     !        !      !

----------


## lena040481

, -     ,          , ..      ,      ....

----------

*lena040481*,    -  ,  ...        2010  -     ?    ,     ...

        ,      150 ...   150  -          :
1.     =     
2.            =

----------

> , -     ,          , ..      ,      ....


   !   ,     !      !     !     !

----------

2010      ,  .    ...

----------


## lena040481

2010   , -        ...     150    ? -    , ?

----------

...    ...    150, , -200.00,   150, , -642.00...
     =     114  =  -6-2

----------

...     ,     ...    ...   [   ]   <>,  <>...      ...    ...

----------


## lena040481

!     - ))))  150  -   !

----------


## Nadyam

, , ,      1  2010 . :   . ,      - 2 . 2012,    1 . 2010 .      2010       2010 ,         2010 ,       - 2012.        ()       , .., ,     .   ?      2012?
 .

----------

> ...     ,     ...    ...   [   ]   <>,  <>...      ...    ...


    ?    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

**,           ...                  150  1- ...

----------

**, 
 :Big Grin:

----------

, ,   ,  11,          1  2012., , ,  .   11,         ,  . ,  .      , . .... , -,  ...    ,    ?  .....       ...?     , ?   ?  ?

----------

...

1.   (  )  **     ".8)      ,  ",     **      52

2.    (  ) **    , ..   , ..     ,    ,    ,      ,           , .. **  -    11

:      ,        ...

      ,    -1    52  11

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   (,      ),             .       - ,  -  - .    -   ,      -  . .

----------

,     ...    , ..     ,    -     ...   -  .  ...

          -    ,    ...   -     ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


         ?

----------

, ...   -

----------


## Nadyam

,     .   , 6%.
 1  2010    ( ,  .), -  ""   .      -   .

    1  2010,   :
 100: 0  0
 110:  6720  5040
 114: 3360  2520
 140:  8960  6720
 144: 8960  6720
 150: -2240   -1680

   = , .. 6720    5040.         , ..      .     2-  2010   , ..   . 

              .         ,   ?   -   1 . 2010    2011   1  2012.

----------


## 78

.           ,      2 .  ,       .

----------


## Nadyam

, **, ,  .            ,     .             ,        .  - , -   .  , ,     ,      ,    ,        .

----------

-                   2010       2011 ...

----------


## Nadyam

> -                   2010       2011 ...


.  ,    ?       1 . 2010   ,     2  (  ),    1 , ,           ,       ?  -       ,   -    1 ?

----------

,     2010  2011   ,      ...

----------


## Nadyam

> 2010  2011


, .   ,           2010  ,             1     ,       2   ?         1  2010?         ,        ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,        ?


    .

----------


## Cosmo

> ...
> 
> 1.   (  )  **     ".8)      ,  ",     **      52
> 
> 2.    (  ) **    , ..   , ..     ,    ,    ,      ,           , .. **  -    11
> 
> :      ,        ...
> 
>       ,    -1    52  11


  .            ,     ,    .       /.

----------

.          1 .

928 !!!! 

The element '' is used but not declared in the DTD/Schema
The element '' is used but not declared in the DTD/Schema
The element '' is used but not declared in the DTD/Schema

 ..(: , , ,   .  )

     928 .    ???

, .

----------


## 24

,,    ( 5734),  .   6 2     1 .(5734.01).     ????

----------


## TRIAN

,  1 .

----------

! , .     ,      (   .  ).      .       20 .  ?       ????       ?

----------


## saigak

> 20 .  ?       ????       ?


, .        .  - .    .       " ".

----------

,     !       ,         ,     ,   : 1  2012 ,   2  2012 ,        ,   .    ,       ,                  )

----------


## h-r-elmira

. , ,     2010. (1,2 )    2         .    ,          2   ?        (       5 )?

----------

! ,     ? -1, -6-2,   . 
-6-2, -6-4 - ?
/  ,

----------

,  :
    1/4-12  16/5-12,           18/6-12  30/6-12 ( ).
 77    -6-2   2- ,       - "     ,       <>       <> . 
,    ?

----------


## 13rus

,   .

----------


## elenah9

,   ,    .     ,  .

----------


## .

http://www.pfrf.ru/ ,

----------


## elenah9

.     .       .    ?    - ?

----------


## .

-.    .

----------


## elenah9

!!! ,     .

----------


## h-r-elmira

. , .  -   2010.1       -5,        -6-2        ,   -6-2       .      ?

----------


## TRIAN

> -6-2


      -   ...   -   (   ),    ". "...  :Wink:

----------


## h-r-elmira

(((    (((           2010.     ,   2  2012.    2010.     ?       2010.    ((((              ,       ((((

----------

*h-r-elmira*, ..       ?

----------


## h-r-elmira

2  2012.   1  2010. ?

----------

*h-r-elmira*,          ...  ...      -              ...  :Smilie:

----------


## h-r-elmira

2010.        2012. ..           (((    -5     2011.        2010.? :Embarrassment:

----------

,  .    ,      3  ,          (   ?   2     ,  .      ?   ?

----------


## Ju-lianna

:  = 10777,35
 = 10745
:  = 10777,34
 = 10745,06

:  = 35 752,09
 = 35667
:  = 35752,09
 = 35666,01

       10777,35,   10745    35667?              ,          .   ?

----------


## Irina_BUH

,  !
      .
  ,        .
   ,    -6-3     ....
    ,   -6-3   ,      3 ?
  -  ?

----------

,  .   ,  .       2 ,     3 . !

----------


## TRIAN

> 2


  .   ,   3   ...

----------

> .   ,   3   ...


    ?      .     ,     2. :Redface:

----------

-   1 ?     ?

----------

,           !

----------


## Ju-lianna

5        ,  .  -   ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ,     2.


         ?

       :   
      ,      ...

----------


## saigak

> -   1 ?     ?


  .   5  12.05.12.




> -   ?


,    .

----------


## Ju-lianna

> ,    .


,       .

----------


## Svelito

,      .    .      1  2012.     (      3 -),       2 -().   .   ?  1     1 ,         .      2 ,     ,  .   .     ,   ,   ?
, .

----------


## Svelito

,    ...
  -6-2:  - 1  2012,  - ,   - 1 .2012.   ,   .   ,  .
.  -6-2      ,    .
.             1    .  .    ,    ?

----------


## Svelito

:yes:   :Frown: .      -  ..  .         .   ,   .

----------

.       0,30 ,   . -  250
        "    0,30   ,   - . 
 -     ""        .    2    /  1 .          /,   .   ,            - . ?

----------


## saigak

**,     ,     ...
  :



> ""        .

----------

,  .    ,      3  ,    "0",      ...   .   ?   2            ?    1  -  ?      2 ?

----------


## lenski

, .
1) 1     
1)
2) 1
3)  2?

2)   
3)

----------

> **,     ,     ...
>   :


 .    ,     ?  1    300,   100   .      100 (     ,       )  200     .  .        200   ,        200  . .         .    .

----------

**,      ...             100,     1-     200...     ...

----------

> **,      ...             100,     1-     200...     ...


     .     ,  
 ,      : -6-2 :"      "     ,          .      6-2  " "        .                 .        ,   . - .    ...

----------

**,      ,     ""       .

----------

> **,      ,     ""       .


 .  .   .   : 1.          . 2.       .        -   .  . ,     ( ..  ,)      -6-2    ,            ,      -6-2 (,   - ). .

----------

...

----------


## saigak

> , .
> 
> 1)
> 2) 1
> 3)  2?
> 
> 2)   
> 3)


-  , 1  2.  .  .

----------


## Katerina.

- .  .

     512  10%,   .          .      .   -    ,             ?

.

----------


## Katerina.

:

       -   ?

       ,    .     .       .
. 
   -  2-   10,  5, 
 3-  10,  15,     3    , .. 10,         .
 -  ? 
2    ,   2-   ? 
 3-    , ..  ?

2     ,   2-    .       .
   3-       ,   , .   ?

.

----------


## TRIAN

> 


 

,               231-233

----------


## Katerina.

> ,               231-233


.

..         ? ,   " " ?

       10   . 
     ,     ""   . 

  ,            10%,     .

         ,       . 
..      ,        . 
         ,       . 
   .     ?    ?     ?                .

  ?

.

----------



----------


## .

> .  .   .   : 1.          . 2.       .        -   .  . ,     ( ..  ,)      -6-2    ,            ,      -6-2 (,   - ). .


   !  ,    ,    ""       ,    "" -      +   .   ,     ?   ?

----------


## Katerina.

> 


1: 8.2 (8.2.15.301) 
  2.0 (2.0.37.10)

----------

*Katerina.*,    ?

..   ?
  (10%  512)    (  - )      (  - )

----------


## TRIAN

> 10%


 ?         (),       - ...




> ..      ,        .


    ,      231-233,     ,           252




> ,       .


      ...     ...

----------


## TRIAN

> ,     ?   ?


       ?

 -     +   ...      =,    ?

----------


## .

....         ,    .         ...

----------

*.*,      :

150    1 (  +/-)

  :
114
144
150   +/-

----------


## .

150 (1 ) 15744,00
114 47117,92
144 49517,92
150 (2 ) 13344,00

----------


## Katerina.

> ?         (),       - ...
> 
> 
>     ,      231-233,     ,           252
> 
> 
>       ...     ...


 ,                .
       ,        .
     ,   1   ,
     ,          ,   .
  ,      ,    ,         ,     .  ,  . 
  2010   ,   .         
       ,     .  .

 , 

   ,        ,   .
 8,   ,    ,   .      10%. 
  ?  + 10%?. 
   ?
   - ,      10%  ,   ,  ?
,      ,  ,    ,  . 

 ,        10%,          .   ?

.

----------

*.*,     49517.92 ...   1     15744...

      ...     49517.92 - 15744 = 33773.92 ...

          47117.92

          33773.92
  47117.92 - 33773.92 = 13344,00
   3- ...

  :
-           ?

: 15744 () + 33773.92 = 49517.92 

  ...    -        ,   ...

   :
 ... 
47117.92 ... 49517.92

----------


## TRIAN

> ,        .


      ?  :Wow: 




> ,   .


 ,          : ",    , ", "    ,   "

----------

*Katerina.*, 

150    1 (  +/-)

  :
111
112
113
114
144
150   +/- 
252   -  4

----------


## .

!!!   !!!   !!!  !,

----------


## Katerina.

> ? 
> "


   :
    ,   ,  .     1- 
 -   .

  -       ,      1-     ,       2  .            . 
   2010   . 

         ,   . 
   ,     :      ,    ,        . 
  -       ,   ?   100.  ,       150.
 ,    , , ,       ,   .

  .     10%       .
         -  10%,     . 
  ,  10%,    ?
 !

----------


## Katerina.

> ,          : ",    , ", "    ,   "


-  ,       "   ..",  ,        

!

----------


## Katerina.

> ,          : ",    , ", "    ,   "


TRIAN,  ,    !

----------


## strelka198

?
 ,           (     )     ,  :
" ** ***  ** * *  * ** ** *-6-2( ** ***:1)   * ** ** -1( ** ***:7)."
     ,      7!!!  ?

----------


## 88

.     ,     ,    100  ,    ( 150)     .   140   .    .,  .   .,  .     ?

----------

!     "" .
  -  ?
 6-2
 6-2
 6-3
 6-1
 6-4 
  ? :Smilie: )))
  ,   1   4  2011 .    ...   ?         ...   4    ,         .

----------


## Luybov

-,       512000,00 .    10%  .   ?   .     !

----------



----------

!     18 ( ,  1.1 (1.1.22.1) - ,  ,     "" -  ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


         ...     ,

----------

... ..

----------

> ... ..


.   ".."?

----------

http://www.sokr.ru/card/13517sdc7e1b6c/

----------

1 ?

----------


## LobanovaD

,     .
    1 .  01.01.12.    .100  7000 ( 2010  ),   .150  189000.       . 144, ..     3  (.71,72      31.07.2006 N 192).       ,        (.16 . 26   212).        ,       (   2000,    3000  ..).  ,            ,   .

----------

*LobanovaD*, 



> 26.        ,   
> 6.                       **.


  -       ...              ...

----------


## LobanovaD

> *LobanovaD*, 
> 
>   -       ...              ...


  - ,    212- . 26 .16,      ,        10 ,    ??   2010  -,    ,      2012   ,      .   ,  ,     ,        ,  .  -   ,  ,    ,   , .            .

----------


## TIM1111111111

4   1  1  15.             ?. 
     ?            . 
 ,     .

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


  ?       .?   ?





> ?


       -   4   - ...          ...

----------

, !    .       .       ,    .     ,        .  ?    ?

----------


## TRIAN

...

----------

> ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## Katerina.

1.   2011 .
 4      ,   .        .     .     ,  ,   . .  ,  "   ,    ?"          ?      " . "   .  ?   2011 .

2.  2012  10    512.   - ?

  .

----------

!     -1  2 . (   100)?
  100       (  4  2011 .  1 .2012 .)

----------

**,    -1  2 ,    1 .   ?

----------

- 1   .
   ,      100     150    2012.     ,  ,     100     150   4 .  2011 .   ?

----------

**, 1    ?

----------

, .      .   4 . 2011 .

----------


## Natalyaspb

, , . 
         . -   6-2       ( ,     ).
1.     10%    .  ?  -   ?      . 
2.    .          ,       ?  , ?
  25 ,  14 ,     18 ,    2  (    ),       22 ,   11    . 
  !!!!

----------

, !

    : 
-1    2012  .    .         ,    .       . 
.  = -1 (. 114 - .252)
      ,    .
,     ,     -1  .       ?
 .   .  = . 144  -1 (..    ,  ..  .   ,   ?           .   .  ,       .
     . ,     .        ,       ,    -1.
     ?     .   . ?

    .

----------

> , , . 
>          . -   6-2       ( ,     ).
> 1.     10%    .  ?  -   ?      . 
> 2.    .          ,       ?  , ?
>   25 ,  14 ,     18 ,    2  (    ),       22 ,   11    . 
>   !!!!


 ,            .       .        . 
     ,    ,     .         ,    ,     .

----------

**, :

150   +/-   1- 

 :
111
112
113
114
144
150   +/-
252

----------

,   :      .         . (,  .)

----------


## saigak

.   .   " 5"     http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/.      .      - .   -.

----------



----------


## -82

-6-2.      ,  ?  ?    .    ,   ,     .  ?????

----------

,   :    2.1.   " " (   271  276).      85.12 (..       )  07.    -      ...    ?

----------



----------

> 


 - )

----------

**   275        ...

   276 =    275 * 0% = 0

         -    ,     ...

:
5 * 0% = 0
126 * 0% = 0
1257548.36 * 0% = 0

----------

> **, :
> 
> 150   +/-   1- 
> 
>  :
> 111
> 112
> 113
> 114
> ...


,    :

1. . 150 = 1 068 275,14
 1 . . 252 = 0
 :
. 114 = 3 157 539,76 (1 102 657,52+ 1 068 697,97 + 986 184,27)
. 144 = 3 239 632
. 150 = 986 182,90
 252 = 59 821,93 (952,70 + 27 343,73 + 31 525,50)

   ,    ,  ,   . 150>252
    = . 144

  ,       ,   .
    192n  31.06.2006    28.03.2012  66n,   .71  72,            ,       ,       .
       ,      ((

----------

...      - ,    (   512)   - 10%-  512,    ...

        :


* ... 1101704.82*
 ... 952.70


* ... 1041354.24*
 ... 27343.73


* ... 954658.77*
 ... 31525.50

:
      :
1101704.82 + 1041354.24 + 954658.77 = *3097717.83*

    3239632  ...    1- ,   ,    -  , ..    ...

*__ = 1068275.14*

 3239632 - 1068275.14 = 2171356.86  ,  ,  
*__ = 1101704.82* 
__ = 952.70

 2171356.86 - 1101704.82 - 952.70 = 1068699.34  ,  ,  
*__ = 1041354.24* 
__ = 27343.73

 1068699.34 - 1041354.24 - 27343.73 = 1.37    
*__ = 1.37* 

:
      :
1068275.14 + 1101704.82 + 1041354.24 + 1.37 = *3211335.57*

----------

> ...      - ,    (   512)   - 10%-  512,    ...
> 
> :
>       :
> 1068275.14 + 1101704.82 + 1041354.24 + 1.37 = *3211335.57*


,  !!!

----------

...   ,    :

_1 = 1068275.14 / __1
_2 = 2143060.43 / 3097717.83

----------


## JaSveta

.    / 10700     546 ,    545,70. ,        .     546?   .
 545,7,   546?

----------


## Katerina.

,  .     ( 2011). 

1.    (   )   ""    "",        .     " "   "".
      .   .       " ""  "". 
     ,  , .      . 
  ""   "",      . ""   "",           . 
     ?

2.   4 .   , ..         .    4   ,  0,  -   3 .   .  ?. 
 ,            ""  ""    .

    ,    ,  ,    .
  -   .

.

----------


## artbuh

:OnFire:    !
     . 
      -   (   )  ,  .     -1  ... 
  ,    ,   ,       .       ,   ()...     ,  . 
, ,  ???  ,         ,      (  ).

----------


## NNR

,  .        ,   -1,    ? .

----------


## TRIAN

> ,  .     ( 2011). 
> 
> 1.    (   )   ""    "",        .     " "   "".
>       .   .       " ""  "". 
>      ,  , .      . 
>   ""   "",      . ""   "",           . 
>      ?


      (   )...

----------


## TRIAN

*artbuh*,   ?

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


 ?

   ...   ,     - ...

----------


## ˸

, 
     ,    ) 
      , , ...    ,    40  ))    ..    
       .  - ...      ...    "" ?    ?                  ?

----------


## artbuh

..........    1   100 ,   120,    220,     1    100 ,   2  - 120 .
  1  -    (. 140)  - 100 ,
  1  -   (. 140) 220 ,        - 120 .
     .     (  ).    =       .
    -         .        ,        .
  -    . ,        :Redface: 
      (  2010      ) -  .   -  ,   ,  .

----------

*artbuh*,   ...  /       ...

    ...     ...  ...

   -      ...      ...      ...

     150   ,              ...

----------

. , .       2011 ,          .00.2011   ,      .01.2012,      ,         2011     1  2012?

----------


## TRIAN

> -  ,   ,  .


                 ...

----------

> ...      - ,    (   512)   - 10%-  512,    ...
> 
>         :
> 
> 
> * ... 1101704.82*
>  ... 952.70
> 
> 
> ...


    .   -6 -1 ,     . (    ,    .     )   -7148 .  
  ,   -6 = -1,     7148      2 .     ,  -  .    ,  .

----------


## TRIAN

> 7148      2 .


       ?

----------


## Nitka2003

! 
 -1   .      .    1  2    ,     , 1    .     ,   "  "       114 .     111-114,  ,    ,         (((  ?

----------


## TRIAN

> -1   .


 ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> ?


  ?  1 .      .

----------


## TRIAN

> 1 .      .


   ,     ?    ?  :Wink: 

  ,   .       .

----------


## Nitka2003

> ,     ?    ? 
> 
>   ,   .       .


 ,  1,  ,  ,  , .. ,     ,        
1 ,  7.70.537

----------


## TRIAN

> ,  1,  ,  ,  , .. ,     ,        
> 1 ,  7.70.537


 :Wow:  

         .  :Wink:  

   : 7.70.543

----------


## Nitka2003

..      ,    ?     ...

----------


## saigak

> ,         2011     1  2012?

----------

** , 

150   +/-   1- 

 :
111
112
113
114
144
150   +/-
252

----------

150   +   1-  +175493,28

 :
111 179252,94
112 166176,22
113 164815,51
114 510244,67
144 520923,28
150   +164814,67
252      185669,22   0    7148,90   11382,02

----------

> 150   +   1-  +175493,28
> 
> 
> 252      185669,22   0    7148,90   11382,02


*18566,92

----------

252 ???

     512  ,       18530.92

----------

,   

18566,92   0 7184,90   11382,02

----------

... ... ()  

       :    -     ...

----------

.....        ?

" " -   ?

     =  144,   ,              .

----------

> ,    ,  ,   . 150>252
>     = . 144


    ,  150  252,      =.144.      . 

 -    ,   ,  -,   ,      ((

----------

... 252 -      ** ...
           ,             ...

               ...

   -      ...    ...

----------

1

  () ,     


    -1     01,  52,  53 :

                            6-2        1  ,    :

-  1    140           3  1  (-1)   150   ,         3   (-)       100    ,         3   (-)    .

-     ,   100     -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).

   150  100   (+)     .



..     (    )         .

----------

...     252...

----------

.

----------

...  ...      ,   ...

Jedes Tirchen hat sein Plesierchen!
_"    "_ () . .

----------

** ,  -      1- :
http://www.pfrf.ru/userdata/branches...t/more_512.doc

----------


## Nitka2003

> ! 
>  -1   .      .    1  2    ,     , 1     .     ,   "  "       114 .     111-114,  ,    ,         (((  ?


 ,      ,    ?

----------

*Nitka2003*,    -    ,        -6-2         ... 

        ,

----------


## Nitka2003

> *Nitka2003*,    -    ,        -6-2         ... 
> 
>         ,


    ,      ))    ,     . !

----------


## Nitka2003

?

----------


## Katerina.

,     .     ,    ,    .
   :

   4 .   ,     ,   4      3 .  ,  4-       ,  ,  .          -  ,           "   ?"   , .
        ,  , ..    ,      3  ,     .     -  .

.

----------

*Katerina.*,       ...

----------

!      , ,     ,  ,    . ,      ,       ,    ?  ..

----------

> !      , ,     ,  ,    . ,      ,       ,    ?  ..


 ,          ,         .    :Smilie: )

----------

,


   2  ,  

 ( 10%)   600    800
                                   200              205 

   -1    ,  ,    ,    ,
     150,       - 800  205 ?

----------

**, :

150   +/-   1- 

 :
111
112
113
114
144
150   +/-
252

----------


## TRIAN

> ...


  ...    ?

----------


## Nitka2003

> ...    ?


     ,    ,  ,           , ?     ,     .    .     ,  , , ,   .   ,    !

----------


## TRIAN

> ,


      ?   ,       ,     ... 
  (  )    ...

----------


## Nitka2003

> ?   ,       ,     ... 
>   (  )    ...


  ,    ,   ,    .    , .        .   ,  ,  - ,

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?
> 
>    ...   ,     - ...


 .     " "




> *.*,     49517.92 ...   1     15744...
> 
>       ...     49517.92 - 15744 = 33773.92 ...
> 
>           47117.92
> 
>           33773.92
>   47117.92 - 33773.92 = 13344,00
>    3- ...
> ...


  :Clapping: ,     ...




> ...
>        .  - ...      ...    "" ?  ..





> ?


 ....    .   ....   ,    ,   "" -           ,        .
  ...





> ?   ,       ,     ... 
>   (  )    ...


 ,     ..."--" ()   . :Praising:

----------


## Taisja

.      :     -1  I .2012 .      : -            (       ,            ,   -  .   ).           24.07.2009  212-.     ,    ,   .  .    -  ,       .

----------

,     ))).
            , ,     ,       ,           01.06.2012,          ?

----------


## saigak

> 


, .    .

----------

167- ,  




> 13. ,    
> (...)
> 2.  :
> 
> (...)
>                      ;


 ,

----------

,,   .   ,   ,          ,    ,         .

----------

,    ,   (       ),   .   ""    ""??    ""  ,   .     ...

----------


## C

512,       ?      ,   512?   ,     ?         ?

----------

> ,    ,   (       ),   .   ""    ""??    ""  ,   .     ...


   ,    .,    !    -1    !      !

----------

> 512,       ?      ,   512?   ,     ?         ?


 .  .    .    .

----------

, ,   CheckXML-UFA.    ,     (?)     .  :Frown:

----------

.
   .
    2 . 
    ,   ,     2.1   201         . (       1 .)   ?     ?      240,250,271.
  -      1 . 2012 .  -       .143 - .. ,      150 -       .    ?

----------

!
, ,  -2   -          2 -?

----------

**,     -        ?

----------

> **,     -        ?


      ,   -   ,       -      2  -   ......

----------


## ...

> ,    .,    !    -1    !      !


       =        .   -   .           .

----------


## ...

> ,   -   ,       -      2  -   ......


    ?

----------

> ?


     -   . 
     -      ?

----------


## zunechka

5 .6.30.96  12.04.12-  1      ?   .   ?       26.04.12- ?

----------

> .
>    .
>     2 . 
>     ,   ,     2.1   201         . (       1 .)   ?     ?      240,250,271.
>   -      1 . 2012 .  -       .143 - .. ,      150 -       .    ?


        1 . 12 .!        ,           !              !         !

----------

> **,     -        ?





> ,   ,     2.1   201         . (       1 .)   ?     ?      240,250,271.


  -   ,       ,      ? ..      ?

----------

.  1978 ..  ,  .     11  2012 .   .  1:  8    ,  2.5.49.2           2  -6-2:      01.04.2012  30.04.2012,      01.05.2012  30.06.2012.      01.04.2012-10.05.2012  11.05.2012  30.06.2012 ?

----------


## saigak

> 5 .6.30.96  12.04.12-  1

----------

5,  ,  -6-2,    :
          -  2  .
  ,    1  ,    .        ?        ...
  ...

       	       	 :

 (..)	 (..)
5	6	7	8	9	10
2113.60	2113.60	792.60	792.60	   06.02.2012	31.03.2012   (     )
3990.40	3990.40	1496.40	1496.40	   01.04.2012	30.06.2012
6104.00	6104.00	2289.00	2289.00

----------

> 5,  ,  -6-2,    :
>           -  2  .
>   ,    1  ,    .        ?        ...
>   ...
> 
>      !  ,        ! 
>        	       	 :
> 
>  (..)	 (..)
> ...


  ,   !     !

----------

> 5,  ,  -6-2,    :
>           -  2  .
>   ,    1  ,    .        ?        ...
>   ...
> 
>                  :
> 
> (..)  (..)
> 5 6 7 8 9 10
> ...


   ..   .     .

----------

> 5 .6.30.96  12.04.12-  1      ?   .   ?       26.04.12- ?


  .    .
    . -    12.04.12, - . 
    .

----------

> , ,   CheckXML-UFA.    ,     (?)     .


  :
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_bashkor/admini...nie/19137.html
 :Smilie:

----------


## qdecor

> .
>    .
>     2 . 
>     ,   ,     2.1   201         . (       1 .)   ?     ?      240,250,271.





> ,     -        ?


.    .
             ,   ?

----------


## NST

!  !    . 
 2011    . 1,2,3 .    .    4 :
1.   7 .  4 .  5.       -6-2     ?
2.  1 .  2 .               6-1
01.01.12 - 10.01.12 
11.01.12 - 08.02.12 
09.02-12-31.03.12 
     ?
3.  5      2011 ,      1 ., ..     ,     2 .      ?
 ,   . )))

----------


## matreshka-80

> .    .
>              ,   ?


. ,   ,    .

   ""     1 ?(5)

----------

> **, :
> 
> 150   +/-   1- 
> 
>  :
> 111
> 112
> 113
> 114
> ...


, , ,  )
 :

150 -    1-  (  -)

111 - 300  75
112 - 300  70
114 - 300  80

144 - 800  230

150   +300  +80

252 - 250, 50, 85, 90

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


 .

----------


## @

.
 :Smilie:  
   + .           ,  2     ,            52  53,       52,   53.           52.   ?

----------

> 150 1 ... +200
> 111 ... 300
> 112 ... 300
> 113 ... 300
> 144 ... 800
> 150 ... +300
> 
> 252 ... 250, 50, 85, 90


    252    1-

----------


## matreshka-80

201  202 (5) -      .

----------


## 78

;

        512 .
  1 ( 1 8.2   2,50,1)  .114 ( . .)   3 759 797,21 ,  .144 ()   
       .     39 200 (10%   ),     67 313,97 .
    ,  67 313,97     ,     "   " .  15      ,       "     " 67 313,97.
  ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

*78*, :

150   +/-   1- 

 :
111
112
113
114
144
150   +/-
252

----------


## 78

!!!!  !!!!!     8-  2012  ,     !!!!!!

----------


## kateB

,            8 ,     ,     ,  ,           8 ,  , ,     .    ,        8      ?

----------

?

----------


## kateB

-   , ..   8 ,

----------

...   :      0.00 ,  1.00

----------


## kateB

,     ,          15 ,            8  .         =    + 8 ?

----------

:
      ...  " =    + 0.00",  " =    + 1.00"

----------


## svzlaina

))
         .       .    ,        ?

----------

> ))
> **        .       .   ** ,        ?


 **,   .
**   .

----------


## svzlaina

> **,   .
> **   .


   ,     .         .              ,      ,

----------

*svzlaina*,

----------

...

*svzlaina*
-     1  ...      2.0.37.14...    .   .   -1,    ,   "     ()"

**
-  .
     (http://users.v8.1c.ru/version.jsp?id...&ver=2.0.37.14)      -1   ,       .

----------

> , , ,  )
>  :
> 
> 150 -    1-  (  -)
> 
> 111 - 300  75
> 112 - 300  70
> 114 - 300  80
> 
> ...


, 

 252  1  - 9 , 0, 0, 9

, ,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## svzlaina

> ...
> 
> *svzlaina*
> -     1  ...      2.0.37.14...    .   .   -1,    ,   "     ()"
> 
> **
> -  .
>      (http://users.v8.1c.ru/version.jsp?id...&ver=2.0.37.14)      -1   ,       .


C                 
          .  ,      ,       ,      .

     1   ?

----------


## .

*svzlaina*,   "  "?

----------


## svzlaina

3000
  ,      1

----------


## .

*svzlaina*,   1  ,        :Smilie: 
    . , .

----------


## svzlaina

> *svzlaina*,   1  ,       
>     . , .


 
 1    8.2 
 2.0.37.14

----------

?

----------

*svzlaina*,        ?

----------


## 2007

. , ,     145  1- ?   100   1-    ,      145    100.     ?    145       ? (-  1- ) . -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## svzlaina

> *svzlaina*,        ?


                -1- .            ,        .    .    ?

----------

*svzlaina*,        ...

----------

, 

, ,    1487 

       - ?

----------

**,   ...



> 252 ... 250, 50, 85, 90


250 - 50 - 85 - 90 = *25*



> 252  1  - *9* , 0, 0, 9

----------


## 11111

!
,     -1(    2 ),  :      -  .
    ,    .
      ..
   ?

----------


## electrotorg

. , ,    18 ,   -  15 . 
 :    142 (  ) - ,  143 (  ) -  + ???   .   ?

----------

> **,   ...
> 
> 250 - 50 - 85 - 90 = *25*


,   

 :

2 .  236,  54, 84, 90
1.  8,  0,0,8

----------

192   8 ...  200 ( 150  1)
  ""...

1.   
  : 210   90 

 ... 
672 ... 654

2.   
   : 228   = 300-228 = 72

 ... 
672 ... 800-8 = 792

3.   :

 ... 
672 ... 800

----------

> 192   8 ...  200 ( 150  1)
>   ""...
> 
> 1.   
>   : 210   90 
> 
>  ... 
> 672 ... 654
> 
> ...


,

 ,       2 ,  ,
 ,         ,      ( )   ,   ?

----------


## Sweetlane

> -1- .            ,        .    .    ?


  :Frown: 
-  "   ",    -      !

----------

...     **,     ...         ...

----------


## Sweetlane

> -1- .            ,        .    .    ?


           "  ",     -1  2    "   6-2"     Check XML -

----------


## Sweetlane

> ...     **,     ...         ...


...   ,         :Confused:

----------

?

----------


## Sweetlane

> ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


     ....

----------


## Sweetlane

> !
> ,     -1(    2 ),  :      -  .
>     ,    .
>       ..
>    ?

----------

? 
     05 .

----------


## Sweetlane

> ? 
>      05 .


,      30 .
   5

----------

. , .     6,               ?  ,  6 -       ?            ....

----------

, ,     ,      ? ?

----------


## 2006

,     ,     3.1.         . ..          ,    ?   1     3.1  , ..    3.1     240  275,   201  271  2    03.        .    3.1.      ,        -1  1 .      -1  ,   3.1  . , .

----------


## TRIAN

,     ?

     1,    ,   -6-1...

----------


## ortiga

, ,      :   ,      ,     .          .       2 ? :Frown:

----------

,  ...  ,       -1

----------


## Gala_gl

> 201  271  2    03


   : 271=      3.1

----------


## 2006

> : 271=      3.1


.   ,  ,     1 .      ,    ,        ,   .

----------


## Gala_gl

> .


,   ,  .       ,  ,   (           ,       ).

----------

. 
    -5.  ,  ,    . .. ,      (   ))),  ,    .
  :  2011  1 . 2012      .    ,    "   ,               ".     ,          3 . 2011. 
 ,  ,   .      ....   4 .2011....   ,  ,         ,  ! 
  ??? ???  :Wow: 
,      ,      ,  ,  ,            5   .  :Frown:

----------


## TRIAN

> 5   .


   -5    ?





> 2011  1 . 2012      .


   ?       2010.?

       ,      ""...         2010.

----------

> -5    ?


 - 



> ?       2010.?


 2010    ,    2011    

     ?            ?

----------

4 . 2011      23 581.27  4 861.07
  4 .  31 875  8 503
  4 .  43 981  10 250
,   ,  23 581.27    20 399.73   4 .     1 . 2012 11 475.27 (      150 ).  . ?

----------

6  ,     ,        "" , ..  ,  ? ?

----------


## TRIAN

2010

----------

*TRIAN*,  2010 ....




> 6  ,     ,        "" , ..  ,  ? ?


,    ...    ,    :Redface:

----------

, .
, -,          12,        2 12?    .?

----------


## saigak

.          2 .

----------

> .?


    ,   **.

----------


## .

-         -.

"   D:\WORK.CHECKEXPRESS\CHECKXML\C_D3E951FE-CB2D-4C30-97F4-387728897501\FUF\PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-088-002-072810-DCK-00000-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

  ... 
***50:     .     : DCK-00000
  ... 
 .   ." 


  - PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-088-002-072810-DCK-90008-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
    4.30.2

    ?
))

----------

!    20 ,  !       !  

 2012.     :    ""            ""  ,   ...  ....144 - 150 (   -    ) + . 100  2     ( .110 - .144) - ( .140 - .144-.100)  .100  150   +    .



. 100   +4980
.110    +53130
. 114   +14560
.140    +59050
.144    +19440
. 150   -960


    20480

    .

----------


## _79

, . ,  ,  ,  -1 , 2-    2 , ..  2    1  2- . ,       ,    ,       2- ,   1-,  1-   .   1 7.7,   SPU orb?,      1- , ..     2- .

----------

**,   150      1

----------

.150  1 .    +3920

----------

1 3920       14560, ..  3920 + 14560 = 18480


 ... 
14560 ... 18480

----------


## artbuh

!
-      .    .
     :
  ,   ,    .      ,   (   ).     ,               2010   1  . 
 ,           (  ,         )...
               ( -1),      ... :Wow: 
   ??? :Embarrassment:

----------

,  .    .   :          ?        59050 .    : 39610,       38570 .     19440 .          20480,      18480?

----------

...  -    ... ...  18480

----------

?    59050 !  ,   57050!   2000   .      !

----------


## TRIAN

> ..  ,  ?


   () - ... 

.. 
2010. . 500 . 250
2011. . 700. . 250
2012. . 300. . 1000



2010. . 500 . 250
2011. . 700 . 1000 - (     , .. 950)
2012. . 300 . 250 ( - 300, ..      . )

----------

**,    1

100
114
144
150

----------

1 .

. 100  +4960
. 114  +38570
. 144  +39610
. 150  +3920

----------

...   ...  ...        20 .

   ...    59050 **    :
1. 4960        
2. 38570    1
3. 14560    2
4. 960                 3
------------- 
4960 + 38570 + 14560 + 960 = *59050*

  ...   ...

----------

...

      ...           - ...

**        "" ...  -   ,   ...    150  ,     ...        3...

----------


## tany_bank

, ,
     3.17 
   31.03.12.       , ..  0,  3600-00.
    ?    ,        .,   -6-2 -     1- .

----------


## Irina_BUH

,  !

     , ..    13%,   22%,    .

   , ,      .    271        .            272 ?

----------

.   , ,    : 
  2011           5920 .   . 
 1  2012 .   38570   38570  -     .      38570,  39610. 
  2     14560,   19440. 

.. ,   5920 (  2011. ) +  38570 (  1 .) + 14560 (  2 .) = 59050
   39610 (  1 .2012) + 19440 (  2 .) = 59050.  

:          ?      ,   2012 .  2011 . ? ..   ,      "1. 4960        "         ?

----------

**,        2011 
100
110
114
140
144
150

----------


## rudi_key

, , ,    ....: :
 1 .  -     :
+/-    -3  ()
 100 
 70
    30.

: 
     -3 
 250 
 ..  3   150
:
 200
 3  (30+50+50 )=130
     50

   ,     :
     2  150.     150.....
-   ,        ? (        )

----------

,      145 "   "    2 ?

----------


## 1

,   .
 ,      ?   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

!
,         ? (   ..)

----------

> ,      145 "   "    2 ?


    2011 .

----------

> ,         ? (   ..)


   .
   .

----------


## Rain8

:   05.04.11  04.05.12     ,     ,   01.06   18.06.12     -.      ?
 : -6-1   + -6-2   - (  )+ -6-2  ,  ,

----------


## katenok555

**, !
   ,   .   1 . 2012.  #542   ...
    -:

"4_2011 = (-    .) /     .
1_2012 = (   -   4_2011 /   

 ,    4-  2011    1-  2012:

|i = _4_2011|i * 4_2011 + _1_2012|i * 1_2012"

        . 
 2 . 2012         512 .   ,     4 .

 -           ...        2 .2012.
   -,     **,  ,         (-)   ,  . 150   .    ?  2011  ,   1 . 2012 - ,   :Frown: 
 :
  1 . :
150: +101260,36 

 :
111: 104089,30
112: 104795,30
113: 94653,82
114: 303538,42
144: 310145,00
150: 94653,78
252 : 4236,52(1 : -, 2 : -, 3  - 42365,21)

     : 299301,90  :   : 310145,         .   ?
    ?
  !

----------

1 = 101260.36 / _1_
2 = 208884.64 / 299301.90

----------


## katenok555

> 1 = 101260.36 / _1_
> 2 = 208884.64 / 299301.90


,    . .     -          1. 
1.     2012, 1    ,    . 
2.    3 ,      (    - 310145)   ,         4  2011 .     ,    .         4  2011    3 +   2012       .              .
 ,   ?       -?

----------

...

   ,   ...    -     ,             ,   2010       ...                ...

  -   ,     ...

----------


## katenok555

> ...
> 
>    ,   ...    -     ,             ,   2010       ...                ...
> 
>   -   ,     ...


   ,     4  2011 . (..   )   (  -)   ,  1         ...
       ,       ,  4-

----------


## katenok555

,      ...    "   ",       ...

----------


## tatyana 7

,    ,     -6       ( 10%)       512000 .?
.

----------

*tatyana 7*, ...        (10%)   ,

----------


## tatyana 7

,       ,          ,   .
        -     ?
.

----------

?

----------


## tatyana 7

.     10105,50 ,    10105,50 .         . 
  10105,50 (10%  - 350   )

 1       ,        ,   .  .

 ,  ?

----------

:

    1
150   +/-
252


114
144
150   +/-
252     

   -6-2
 ...

----------

:  .  2  <>   -6-(1,2) PFR-700-Y-2012-ORG-060-027-034207-DCK-38001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML     1         <>  -6-2.

----------


## tatyana 7

:

    1
150  + 136111,98
252      6307,96


114     296184,33
144     352677,96 
150  + 79618,35
252     92040,24  /  35294,78 /  33576,60  /  16860,90

   -6-2
 ...  
210 452,05    277499,38

----------

1. 
 = 352677.96 - 6307.96 - 35294.78 - 33576.60 = 277498.62

2. 
 = 129804.02 + 210452.05 = 340256.07

3.   
  340256.07

    ...

----------


## tatyana 7

> 1. 
>  = 352677.96 - 6307.96 - 35294.78 - 33576.60 = 277498.62
> 
> 2. 
>  = 129804.02 + 210452.05 = 340256.07
> 
> 3.   
>   340256.07
> 
>     ...




,  :

2. 
 = 129804.02 + 210452.05 = 340256.07
          , ,   ? 

   1  -     ,   2    ,              .

----------

136111.98   2    129804.02   6307.96

   :
1.   129804.02
2.   6307.06
3.  2 210452.05
4.  2 352677.96 - 129804.02 - 6307.06 - 210452.05 = 6114.83
  3 79618,35 -   ... : 79618.35 + 6114.83 + 6307.06 = 92040.24

    .1  .3 - ..   ...        ,    -           ...

----------


## tatyana 7

.1  .3 - ..   ... 


   -    .   .

       .3    210452,05,     ,     .  :Dash2:

----------


## Rain8

, ,    : :   05.04.11  04.05.12     ,     ,   01.06   18.06.12     -.      ?
 : -6-1   + -6-2   - (  )+ -6-2  ,  ,

----------


## Ergant

!.           1 ,   ,     ,   ... :   ?    ,    ?   ,        ( .212    .222).  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Alenika

!           -1,             30	  Ӭ        -  謻,  Ȭ       - ά   6-2    (    1  ) ,    : -  1  -  144 Ӭ       4  1  (-1)   150 ά  ,         4   (-)       100 ά  ,         4   (-)    -; -     ,   100    - -1     : ( 110 -  114) - ( 140 -  144 -  100).   150  100   (+)     .Ӭ    6-2:12563,27,Ӭ   -1:12648,98

----------

*Alenika*,    ** :

    1
150   +/-


114
144
150   +/-

   -6-2
 ...

----------


## Alenika

,
1  150 +4200

 114  21048,98
144  12648,98
150   4114,29

 6-2 
 12563,27  12563,27          

 !

----------

*Alenika*,       ?

   114 21048,98 ?

----------

...

----------


## Alenika

,      114 12563,27,   
150 1  + 4200
114  12563,27
144  12648,98
150  4114,29
 6-2  12563,27  12563,27

----------

,      ,    .      -     -              . ,  ,  .       .
  (2011)       2011  .   150   1    .
 1 -  :  .  46247,31  .  29834,00
                                  .- 6816,78     .-4622,00

----------

> ,      114 12563,27,   
> 150 1  + 4200
> 114  12563,27
> 144  12648,98
> 150  4114,29
>  6-2  12563,27  12563,27


 ...  *12648,98* = 4200.00   8448.98 ...

----------

**,       150    ,        4622 + 1 = 4623

----------


## Alenika

,   ,     ,        4200    .    ,   ??

----------

*Alenika*,    12648,98 -     **    ???   ?

----------

,      ))))        ,  ,       -1    -6-2  ,      .    !

----------

> **,       150    ,        4622 + 1 = 4623


,  ,      (     :Smilie: )     ( 1586). -    :yes:       .  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## Ergant

#1579!..     ... ) !

----------

> (2011)       2011  .   150   1    .
>  1 -  :  .  46247,31  .  29834,00
>                                   .- 6816,78     .-4622,00


 = 4623.00 / 6816.78

----------

> = 4623.00 / 6816.78


    .      -    ??     1 .   . 2700.   1 . - 1831.09 .  2 .   2700.   ?  15   . ..     15.08.

----------


## 16

! , , .    .      , ..      .    ,  ,! -6-1, -6-3, -6-2, -1.
   .         .  .    .         - ?

----------


## 1975

5    ,   26.07.2012.   -1           .110   1 .2012     2 .2012.      2  2012.    ...   - , ..     2012.      ?   .

----------

:Smilie:  , ,        512 000 .,         .      10%

----------

**,  1- :
 = 2700 *  = 2700 * 4623.00 / 6816.78 = 1831.08

----------

> **,  1- :
>  = 2700 *  = 2700 * 4623.00 / 6816.78 = 1831.08


,    -       :2700 * (   2 ./   2-)  5400(  )* ( ( )/  ( ) ?

----------

**,  ...    

150   +/-   1

 :
114
144
150   +/-

----------


## NastasiaD

> ! , , .    .      , ..      .    ,  ,! -6-1, -6-3, -6-2, -1.


   ,               .
 (1 8.2.    ,  2.5 (2.5.54.1))    -6-2 + -6-2.
   ,      -6-1 + -6-3.
,  ,     ,    ** ?
.... :Scratch One S Head: 
 :Girl Cray:

----------

*NastasiaD*,      ,  ...         /,        ...     ...

----------


## TRIAN

> , ,        512 000 .,         .      10%


        ... 
  .    ...

----------


## TRIAN

> (1 8.2.    ,  2.5 (2.5.54.1))


   ?

----------

> ... 
>   .    ...


,            .  ,        16%  22%        - 6%.

----------


## TRIAN

> ,            .


     ,     5 ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?


  - !
    ,     
     6-1  ?
   ?

----------


## NastasiaD

""   ""?
 :
1.       02.04.12  30.06.12? 30?
2.   "   "?   -    ,   ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,       ....      5    - 
 :Girl Cray:   :Razz:  :Dash2:

----------

: 02.04 - 30.04
 : 01.05 - 31.05
 : 01.06 - 30.06

----------


## TRIAN

,     ...

  ""        ,     - ...  ...   -  - ...

 .    : -6-1

----------


## NastasiaD

!
     .
     ,         ?

 :
"_                     (. 4).               ._"
  ...

 ,    ,    ,      ?...
    8 ,      ...
      , ..   ,    ...
   ...  ?     - " "  " -"?
  ,        ...

----------

> ,     5 ...


 =)       10%      ,  6%        ,  ?!?!??!?!?

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,     ...


 , .  -   ?
        ,      :Smilie:

----------

**,   16% (10%+6%) -  **          ...   **      -     ,      ...

 ,   :
    ...

 ...   ...  () .

----------

> **,   16% (10%+6%) -  **          ...   **      -     ,      ...
> 
>  ,   :
>     ...
> 
>  ...   ...  () .


,     :Smilie: ))
, ,  ,    :
1) 6%    ( 512 ..)   
2) 10%    ( 512 ..)    
3)      512,    114              252 (  )
4)                   .         144  .         :Big Grin:      =)

?

----------

""

----------

> ""


!

----------


## 16

, !!!    .        .     .          / (  ).                  ? ?

----------


## julianna01

**, , .
  2012      (-2940)
             . 
    ? :Frown:

----------


## Cosmo

, , !
  1,         .      .        :
   "1":   ..............-                                    (   10 )!
*
    ? :-(       (((

----------


## TRIAN

> ?


   ,        ?        ...

----------


## TRIAN

> "1":


     1

----------


## NastasiaD

> (1 8.2.    ,  2.5 (2.5.54.1))    -6-2 + -6-2.
>    ,      -6-1 + -6-3.


  -6-1  ""




> - !
>     ,


  ,    -    ""
  , ,   ""
    //   "" 




> !
>      .
>      ,         ?
>       , ..   ,    ...
>    ...  ?     - " "  " -"?


  . :Scare: 
,      ,   ,        .

**, *TRIAN*, 
! :Klerk:

----------

> **,  ...    
> 
> 150   +/-   1
> 
>  :
> 114
> 144
> 150   +/-


,:
.150 *   1 -  * +2193,78

      114   +4112,86* * * * * * * * * * *  144   +4718* * * * * * * * * * * *150   +1588,98 * * *

----------

**, 
1 = 2193.78 / 6816.78 
2 = (4718-2193.78) / 4112.86

     :
_ = 1 * __1 + 2 * __2 

,   ,    2700    :
_ = 1*2700.00 + 2*2700.00 = 2526.01


 ... 
2700.00 ... 2526.01

----------


## mirka

, -1  ,      : 

1.1.      
a.  30            -6-2(  :0)      -1(  :4).   ?

----------

> 1.1.     
> a.  30            -6-2(  :0)      -1(  :4).   ?


1.      ,        -1.
2.      ?   -6-2?

----------

> **, 
> 1 = 2193.78 / 6816.78 
> 2 = (4718-2193.78) / 4112.86
> 
>      :
> _ = 1 * __1 + 2 * __2 
> 
> ,   ,    2700    :
> _ = 1*2700.00 + 2*2700.00 = 2526.01
> ...


,.             .  ,?

----------



----------


## mirka

**,      ,  ,   ,   .

----------


## mirka

**,   ,  ,      ,   -6-2  .

----------


## TaTiTa

,  ,      -6-2?

----------


## ˸

> -6-2?

----------


## TaTiTa

> 


      . 144 -1,  ?

----------

> **,      ,  ,   ,   .


     2011 .?         1 .12 .  -1      ?

----------


## TRIAN

> -6-1  ""

----------


## TRIAN

> . 144 -1,  ?


         ?  ,    :Wink:

----------


## TRIAN

> -1      ?


     ,    -     ...    "0"

----------


## TaTiTa

> ?  ,


   -1 .120,   ?

----------


## TRIAN

> -1 .120,   ?


     ?  :Wow: 

    ?

----------


## saigak

> -1 .120,   ?


,      .

----------


## NSol

!
     1-     2 ?

----------

2

----------

! 
 -,          1,5  3- . 
       ?  ?

----------

> ?  ?

----------

, ,   ,  ,   1 77  539          ?

----------



----------


## 12

.
  6-2   3    6 ?

----------

> 



!  ,   1,5    2012,   1     .       .     1  .    ,    -6-2   -1  .   -1       .  ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 


   ,         ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 6-2   3   6 ?


   :




> 1-     2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...

----------



----------


## Naditi

... - ..- 7       :   





   ..   ..  -    ,   ?

----------

*Naditi*, 

150   +/-     1


114
144
150   +/-

----------


## Naditi

> *Naditi*, 
> 
> 150   +/-     1
> 
> 
> 114
> 144
> 150   +/-


  +
150      1  .  25881   11934   7446
114   .  77024   18571   22160
144 . 77640   24414   22338
150 . 25265   6091   7268


   77024  76568
   18571  23968

----------

*Naditi*,   ,  252 ...  4

----------


## Naditi

252   0

----------

...  7- ...

 144 -    2...           150 -      /...

:
:  ... 
77024 ... *77640*

:  ... 
18571 ... *24414*

...

----------


## Naditi

> ...  7- ...
> 
>  144 -    2...           150 -      /...
> 
> :
> :  ... 
> 77024 ... *77640*
> 
> :  ... 
> ...


    ?           
:  ... 
 77024 ... 77640

 :  ... 
 18571 ... 24414

   ... ?  -!

----------

,        ...     ...

 7    **  ...  10    ()...  15 ,     ...

----------


## Naditi

,    17 ,   - 7 -  ....

----------


## Naditi

-          - ?

----------


## Naditi

> ,        ...     ...
> 
>  7    **  ...  10    ()...  15 ,     ...


 ?    ?
        ?

----------

,    1...  

100
114
144
150

----------


## Naditi

100 16641.00         2340,00
114 61800,00         13440,00
144  52560,00        3846,00
150 25881,00         11934,00


:  ... 
61800,00                  52560.00
 :  ... 
13440,00                  3846,00

----------

...  1...    ...     ...

    (   -  1,2,3...)
  ...  ...

----------


## TRIAN

> - ?


     ?

----------

.   !    ,  ,    . .  ,      ,       ?   ..  -6-2   6-2   -?

----------


## minavi

> .   !    ,  ,    . .  ,      ,       ?   ..  -6-2   6-2   -?


          .      ,  .   ,  .     - ?

----------

> .      ,  .   ,  .     - ?


, .    /,     .  ?   ?

----------


## Naditi

> ...  1...    ...     ...
> 
>     (   -  1,2,3...)
>   ...  ...


1    2560  1487.95
2    2560   1487,95
3   3840   3831,92
4  2560   1487,95
5 2560    1487,95
6 5280    5148,89
7  5280   5148,89
8  2560   1487,95
9 1280    743,97
10 2560   1487,95
11   5280   5148,89
12   3840    3831,92
13   2560    1487,95
14   1280    743,97
15   2560    1487,95
16   2560    1487,95
17  3520    2045,93
18  6600   6436,12
19   2560    3087,95
20   .............3000

  61800  52560

----------

.

----------


## Naditi

> .


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Naditi

- ...

----------

?    2010 ?

----------


## Naditi

> ?    2010 ?


-

----------

http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/plans.php

     2...    -...     2010 - 12012

 -

----------


## Naditi

2010         ?

----------


## Naditi

1  2011
               -   2011

----------


## Naditi

!       !!!
    ,

----------

-    ... ,  ...

----------


## minavi

> , .    /,     .  ?   ?


     ,     .      .     ,     .     .  ,  -6-1  -6-2. ,    ,      .  ,  .     ,    .

----------


## Funny

,  ,     5 -  ,        -       .
-       ?

----------


## saigak

....

----------


## -36

!         ,    ,    ,   6-2      ?   ?

----------


## -36

..      2 , ..   3        ?

----------


## -36

2 ,      ,

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

... 
 -1  1  2012 .     , ..   150   .
      140          (    )? 
  . ,     ,        ....      ?
(,   )

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

...  ...
,  ...  :Smilie:

----------

,   ,, . :Redface:             - ( ?)  ? -    .   (       ,    66 ,     )    130  1 .  10927,64,    10928,64.   1 - .     -  130      (.)         1-??? :Wow:

----------


## Funny

> ,  ,     5 -  ,        -       .
> -       ?





> ....


, .          :Big Grin:

----------

-6???? 



-1  1    150   (-5020,53)

 -1  

 100    (-8124)
 110    18620,82
 114     9310,41
 130    10496,82
 140    12413,88
 144     6206,94
 150   (-1917,06)

----------

:            9310,41 ,         ,

----------

**,

----------

**,   ...   150       ...
  ...       = ...    :
 ... 
9310.41 ... *9310.41*

----------


## minavi

> 2 ,      ,


  ,     ?    ?    ,       -   .      ,  ,           .    =.

----------

,    ,     .   -     .  , , ,    .
. :
1= 16413,31/46247,31=0.35
2.=(41841-16413,31)/37697,64=0,67
=1*.1.+2* 2.

1.=2193,78/6816,78=0.32
2.=(4718-2193,78)/4112,86=0,61

    1692
      .      1-    ,     0.        -      :Frown:

----------

,      .   (        )

----------


## megaregion44

,        5   ?

----------

**,       114 37697.64
      38386.32

 ?

----------

,     ,     ,    ?

----------

**,

----------

> **,       114 37697.64
>       38386.32
> 
>  ?


 - 2.   .3767,64.       ,    .      :Frown:

----------

**,правильно - жирн&#.xls

----------

> **,


??? , -

----------

> **,правильно - жирн&#.xls


,    1 .     ?     - 6             -?

----------

10191.26

----------

> 10191.26


 1 -  ?     ?

----------

...

----------

,      2012  ,     2012.    ,      ,       (   .   ,   !)..:         1       141-144..?..  ,    ( 150)     !?

----------

,                  -6-1   PsvRSV  ...     (((  -6-2         6-1 ... 
              ..)))

----------


## Triariy

?   ?

----------

PsvRsv  ... 
  ,                  -6-1   PsvRSV ...     (((  -6-2         6-1 ... 
               ..)))
   -  ... 
 .

----------

> ?   ?


,    -     50 .    15.08  ..

----------


## Lionka

.        2010 .     ,    ..?
 1 8  
  2010     ?    2010 ,  2012?
  ?
  1   2010 ,    2011   ( )  2012 ? 

 .        ,   ?

----------

PsvRsv  ... 
     PsvRsv  ... 
  ,                  -6-1   PsvRSV ...     (((  -6-2         6-1 ... 
               ..)))
    -  ... 
  .

----------

...  ...

----------

?

----------

1

----------

,    1    ,       ...         .    ?

----------

... 6-1        ,     -6-3,     6-2      ,  ...

     6-1 ...     ...

----------

,    )))

----------

: CheckXml-UFA  :

30

<>2012</>
Debug code: -1072897687
"2012" *** **** m*a*x*I*n*c*l*u*s*i*ve  "2010".  *** ******* *** "*******"  *** "2012".
b. 	


30

<>2012</>
Debug code: -1072897687
"2012" *** **** m*a*x*I*n*c*l*u*s*i*ve  "2011".  *** ******* *** "*******"  *** "2012".
c. 	


30

<>2012</>
Debug code: -1072897687
"2012" *** **** m*a*x*I*n*c*l*u*s*i*ve  "2011".  *** ******* *** "*******"  *** "2012".

  ?  ?

----------

:       , ,    ( 8.2,  (2.0.38.6).
 -1     ,  ,    .
  -6-2      , ..
   ,     -  .
   ,          ,   CheckXML- -   .
 ,    -    ,      ?
,     ,    ?
 :Wow:

----------

, ,        ..    -   .   -1( ).  ?    ,  ? , .  ..    2012.  .

----------


## **

,  ,  ,    (     3 ).         ,    .     ?  ?

----------

> ,   ,


 



> ,


   . 

  ,    * ,*

----------


## **

> ,    * ,*


  ,     =   .      ...

----------


## Olga Anot

!
, :
       ,   -1  .3  1-         .  "01" (..  +    ),     "52" ( +    ).    ?  ?   ?

  :
    +      ,       - "52"  "53"?
.

----------


## -36

2           -6-2 -6-2?

----------


## Cosmo

, !!
    1         120    4  ?

----------

.  .      12420  .     (  ,   ,         ,    ,      ).  2        7879,24,      .  ,       .    \   . ?
  .    ,   ,       6-2,   .  .            ,      .     ?

----------


## Cosmo

, , !       ,   .    1 .    .  ,      ..     ? :-(

----------


## TRIAN

> ..


       -  ,

----------


## TRIAN

> =   .


,    **,      ...

----------

> ..


   .
          ,  -   /-.

----------

!        .  ,     ,  1   -6-2  -6-2. :      -6-1  -6-3  -6-2  -6-2???

----------


## 1

,    -6-1  1    2.5 (2.5.54.1),   ,    - "   "1":    -                                    (   10 )!" ,     ,      ,  1 ((((     ((( :Embarrassment:

----------

> (((


 . 
  ? -.  .

----------


## TRIAN

> 


  :  -   ,      -6-1...   ?

----------


## Tasha2009

, ,  !
    .  -1 ,  .
     2 ?               (   )?
.

----------


## TRIAN

> 


       ?

-6-1 -6-3

----------

> -6-1 -6-3


?!

----------


## TRIAN

> ?!


,   ,

----------


## -ka

. 1    1     2 .,   .
  1    , ,  -  .

 -1    1  .
       -1  ,    -.
    -  ,    ,        -1.

  ,     .     (,         )
- ,    
100 -     1   . (  1      )
111 -     1  2 
120 -    .?
-  
141 -      1  2 ?
145 -   . ?

    2- ?  !

----------


## Tasha2009

,      .      .          - .   -6-2  -6-2,      ,  . (    2012,    ).
        .

----------

RSV1_2-.xlsRSV1_1-.xls2.xls,-, .    .            ,          . ,.   (   )   . ,.
  :
1.=1200/2400=0,5
2.=(3600-1200)/3600=0,67
1.=5400/10800=0,5
2.=(16200-5400)/16200=0,67

----------

-  ..  .
   1- =   ,   2- - =.   .

----------


## mizeri

.          - 13065,03,   - 4615,17.    - 13064,91  (  12 ),   - 4614,65 (  52 ).    1-   52  ,   50.        .  -      ,       .     . ..       ,        .        120  1 "      ",      ?

----------


## C

..  1 .2010  1.2011 (.. 1.2011   ). 
1.  1 .2010      0  ,   .        1 .2010?  ,   -     , ?
2.  -      1.2011. (   1  . 1.2010)   -6-2  ,    -6-2 -        1.2011,  ..    ?
3.     -6-3 -    ?   1.2010,    ?        -
   * -6-3   **** ,  **** *** ***** * ***Ȼ ** *** * **** *   ** *** ** *  ***** *** **** * *** * **  *220  *221 -1  ***  (*** ****: ** *** * **** ****  ****  220+221 -1  ** 4 *.), *****   ***, * ** *03  ** 2 -1,***  1:75000. **   6-3: 299480,57
  -1  1.-75000,   -6-3   2011 - 299480,57

----------


## C

. .. - PsvRSV -  ,   -5 -   .  ...
 -      !    -  .

----------


## saigak

> -5 -   .  ...


    ?

 111

----------


## C

?

*saigak*,   ,     (
 -6-2,    ,    -   , - .   .     .    ?
       ..         ?

----------


## Natasha_N

. .    ,   .      .     .   ,  .             , ,      ,      .         .      .  .        .    (

----------


## aka_2

,  ,       (   -).     -   ,         ,            ,      1   . 
, ,      ?

----------

> 


 ?




> 


 ?

*     ,    -    ?

----------

.

----------


## saigak

> 


.      ,  .  .
       -   .    ....     . . :Smilie:

----------

.
   ,  2.5 (2.5.54.1) 
   .
   2 .      ,   ,        ,       .   ,      ,      ,    , ..   .
         -1  -6-2   -6-1,2   .
  ,     -   ,   :    -1  -6-2     1 .
 : -1    
150(112)     + 107,28	    /    - 105,24 
100	       + 254,74	    /   + 0,56 (  )
110                2 076 194,43	   /    443 450,47
114	        644 573,89	   /    133 517,77
140	        2 076 342,00	   /    443 557,00
144                644 575,00	   /    133 518,00
150(1)	        + 106,17	   /     -105,97 
250 / 251     2 076 194,43      /  433 450,47  
 -6-2:	644 573,89 / 644 575,52()	133 517,77  /  133 517,77

 -1	
150(1) 	+ 107,28	          /      - 105,24
100		+ 254,74	          /      + 1,06 ( , 150 - 4.2011)
110		2 076 126,93     /      443 517,97 (..  -/+ 67,50)
114		644 506,39        /     133 585,27 (    -  //  - )
140		2 076 342,00     /      443 557,00 (  )
144		644 575,00       /       133 518,00 (       -//-      )
150(1)	            + 38,67	         /      - 37,97
250 / 251	2 076 126,93    /        443 517,97
 -6-2:	644 506,39  /  644 524,82 (?)	133 585,27  /  133 585,27 (??)

252  ,   -   09

?-   644 575,52 (0,52. -     (  ..) ,    ). 
??    133 517,77.

       -6-2    ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!   .

     67,50   ,       ,    .     ,      .

    ?? , ,   -6-2,     -1

----------


## aka_2

*saigak*,   !

----------

,      512 .     ,      .   /,     . ,  ,         ,     .    . ,            ,   ,     .   .     ?

----------

.      1  58549,67.      125 .    2 . 543413,    349675,8,   223465,59  .     543413/349675,8,  1,55.        ,   1      484863,33/349675,8?

----------


## cleose

!  ,   ,         ,       1-8  2  6   2  11  "       "
     ,    -1.
       ? ?      ,  ,   ?
   , , ,    ,        .

----------

*cleose*,   : . 14 129-

----------

... . 2, . 9 27-  ,

----------


## NastasiaD

> =


  , ** ,   ,    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## cleose

> ... . 2, . 9 27-  ,


** , ,  .

----------


## C

,   ,  .    2011   2012.       , ..  -1    51 -  -   .   ! 
 -     ?

----------


## loran08

,  !     .     (. )    ().   -,  ,  _1  .    : *  2.1.  276.  3:  .    250,          *      (22%)   .   2  .203, 240, 250, 271, 272.       ?     .

----------

... :
271 ... 
272 ... 0
275 ... 
276 ... 0

----------


## loran08

,  ,            (.9, 1, .15  212-)

----------

... 

  ...

----------


## loran08

,          -1.   ,      .        - -     .

----------

*loran08*,  ...    276,     1...

   ...    1 ,  ...

----------


## loran08

, ,

----------

.     ,           .    ?

----------

**,     ...

150   +/-     1


114
144
150   +/-

----------

,         .           ,   ,  ,   ,          ,   .           ...

----------

150 +37652,24

114 110574,70
144 137746
150 +10480,95

    132115,17

----------

137746.00

       ...

----------

,       ,         .   .     ,         .        .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,   ,  .    2011   2012.       , ..  -1    51 -  -   .   ! 
>  -     ?


 201*2*        5*2*,   - 
    100%

----------

...       ,

----------

..      .  (       ) 1  ,   .         ?

----------

1   ,      ...

----------

1    ,    , .      .. 8.2 318?

----------



----------

:  -

----------

,    50.1,    1  55.1..     4

----------


## drTr0jan

,  "   ".
   ,    :
30 :  1000,55 .
05 :  1001,00 .
31 :  1000,55 .
06 :  1001,00 .
30 :  1000,55 .
30 :  1001,00 .

 , 
-  (    2010): 3001,65 .
-  (    2010): 3003,00 .

 ,   -6-2  -6-2,     .     .  ?

----------


## drTr0jan

:



> ,     01.01.2010


     (  ),   -   .

----------


## drTr0jan

,    18  2011 .  08-26/5304.

 ,   :
   24  2009  N 212- "      ,    ,           "
  (. 3  . 7 . 15),       .     31.07.2006 N 192 "    ()           "
  (. 68-69),   ""                .            .
..         212-,       . (?)     18.05.2011  08-26/5304 "           "
 ,        .

  ?

----------

*drTr0jan*,               150 ,          ,    /     ?

----------


## Strannic

*drTr0jan*
     ( ),     1.   -6-2     = 3001,65 ., ..  .

----------


## C

> C  
> ,   ,  .    2011   2012.       , ..  -1    51 -  -   .   ! 
>  -     ?
>  2012        52,   - 
>     100%


   ,     2012   52.   2011   51     ?     51  ,   .. 51  !

----------


## sm151058

2- .?
  ,       512    .  ?
    .   177 R770545.    ,      1- . 1     ( )  123 . . , .    1 (,  )       ?           .      ,   .

----------

*sm151058*,     :

150   +/-     1


114
144
150   +/-
252     

    :   ...  1

----------


## sm151058

> *sm151058*,     :
> 
> 150   +/-     1
> 
> 
> 114
> 144
> 150   +/-
> 252     
> ...


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...4#post53790304     (   ). ,   177,      .

----------

...           "   "  ...  ...      /         ...      ...

----------


## sm151058

:

   -            ,   .
     -
<>66764.60   1- 
 56963,32 -  2-.
    (22%  512000).
  -   ()?

----------


## sm151058

(10%)       512    ?  ?

----------

(10%)...     ...          (22%)  ,  -     ...

----------


## sm151058

> (10%)...     ...          (22%)  ,  -     ...


 
        (10%)      512    ?  ?

----------

:     10% ( )  ...
           (22%)   (10%)

  140-144   ...      ,      ...

----------


## sm151058

> :     10% ( )  ...
>            (22%)   (10%)
> 
>   140-144   ...      ,      ...


     .   ,   1       http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post53787116 ,   .

----------

...   #1801

----------


## sm151058

> ...   #1801


.    .

----------

...     ...  :   
 :
 ... 
107115.52 ... 200291.52
?

----------


## sm151058

:
<>107115.52</> 
  <>222791.51</>

  .    ,     .

----------



----------


## sm151058

> 


177 545
PS      539,  ,

----------

...       ???

       ...     ...

----------

:   1-       512       -  -       ...

  "  "...

----------


## sm151058

...   ? ,   .    ?    2 ,

----------


## sm151058

> :   1-       512       -  -       ...
> 
>   "  "...


 -   .   .

----------


## ˸

..    ?

----------

SPU_ORB

  ?
 -1  ,      ? 
        ?!

,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:     ,    ..    -

----------

?
     ,

----------

!  !     (. ).  ,    01.07.12  01.08.12 ( 01.08.12  ).      6,2 (     01.07.12  01.08.12???           ).   :   01.07.12  31.07  ,   01.08.12  30.09.12    .           6,1 (    6,2???),            (SPU orb).   . ,    6,2 (       6,1).     .   (     )

----------


## 2007

> 6,2 (     01.07.12  01.08.12???


6-2  01.07.12-01.08.12





> 01.07.12  31.07  ,   01.08.12  30.09.12    .


6-1  01.07.12-31.07.12, 01.08.12-30.09.12

----------

> 6-1  01.07.12-31.07.12, 01.08.12-30.09.12


        ,  .    :         .    6,2.  6,1

----------

.         9 ?

----------


## 2007

> .         9 ?


-1, 6-2, 6-2 / () 6-1

----------

> -1, 6-2, 6-2 / () 6-1


      6-1 ???

----------


## 2007

> 6-1 ???


  . ,  -       /, ,   ,       .
    ,   6-2

----------

> . ,  -       /, ,   ,       .
>     ,   6-2


! !

----------

,  ,      9 ?

 :yes:

----------

** ,  -1

----------

.
   , ,  -1 = 07 (),     -  ,       .
   -1.
     "   "    ( 271)      ( 275)        (  240, 241).

        ( 271)  ,    272 (   )      ,    275 (  )   ( 271 -  272).

    1 ?
               -1 ?  ,     1 ,         ?

----------


## 000

,    - .   .  10% ???   :       ?

----------

!  ,    .        . ? !

----------

:
.     6-1      /,    ?
           ?    ?

----------


## minavi

> :
> .     6-1      /,    ?
>            ?    ?


 ,       ,     .
      .    .

----------


## minavi

> !  ,    .        . ? !


      .        .     ,       .

----------


## minavi

> ,    - .   .  10% ???   :       ?


 . ,    .

----------



----------


## 5

6-1  ,      /,      ?    ,   .  - ,      ,        3 ,    ?   ?

----------

,        .

 -1   2012  150    0,47,   -0,45 (..  . ,    ).             .

  -1  9  2012. .150    -0,01,   -0,88 (..       )
        3               0,47.

----------

,      -1  9  (        )   ???

----------


## Zlata84

9 ...??? .

----------


## natalinsha

!  ,           3     ,    .       .      ?

----------


## saigak

>

----------


## minavi

> ,      -1  9  (        )   ???


   ,    ,          3- .

----------

!     -1  3 .
             .     
100    -1                       -1
110       127069,8          36604,18
111       12687,62          4757,86
112       10779,2            4042,2
113       11671,2            4376,70
114       35138,02          13176,76
130       127068,8           36603,18
140       127069,8          36604,18
141         -                       -
142       12687,62          4757,86
143       22450,40           8418,90
144       35138,02          13176,76
150          -1                      -1
   :    2      35138,02  35138,02, .   13176,76,  13176.76???

----------

2012       28000 .
   ()  :          .

      , .

   9120=  9120=

    () 
 100 - 0
.110 - 30720=
.114 - 9120=
.140 - 28800=
.144 - 10800=
.145 - 0
.150 - 1920=
.232 28000=
.252 - 2800=

     .       -    -10800=   - 9120=

   ,    
  ?

----------

9120=  *10800*=

----------

,     .        3 .    .     ,          4 . 11.        1  2 .     -  .   4 .   ,        ,           .          ,    4 .   ,        .        !        3 .     .  ,      ?  ?       .

----------


## sm151058

,   ,     .     .   ,   ,   ,   ,     (    )

----------


## ! :)

!      :Smilie:                 "  "?

----------


## sm151058

.      , ,      ( ),   -  .     .             .      ,  ,     ,    .   .  ,     ,      ?

----------


## ! :)

...    .       -   .       ,    !    :Frown:         . 100  !!!   (((

----------


## sm151058

.     ,  .         ,   ,    ?

----------


## ! :)

,           .  .    .

----------

,         ,   
                ???

----------

9120=  10800=


,,
  1   ?

 ?   ( )  ?

----------

!     -1  3 .
 .   
 100 -1 -1
 110 127069,8 36604,18
 111 12687,62 4757,86
 112 10779,2 4042,2
 113 11671,2 4376,70
 114 35138,02 13176,76
 130 127068,8 36603,18
 140 127069,8 36604,18
 141 - -
 142 12687,62 4757,86
 143 22450,40 8418,90
 144 35138,02 13176,76
 150 -1 -1
    :    2      35138,02  35138,02, .   13176,76,  13176.76??? , !

----------


## N3008

> ,   ,     .     .   ,   ,   ,   ,     (    )


 !
     2    .       ?       ...   ...    -  ?   ,                .        ?

----------

1            :
!!!20:    <>.    :  <>    2822.40,   <>   (  ). 

  ,   1   7,     ,    ,      ,  .      1 ,     .

----------

!
  : ""     " ->  ->    ".

----------

!

04       .   -  .
  11     ,, .....
   -   -   - ????

----------


## echinaceabel

> 04       . -  .


  02.10 - 03.10   ,       .     -  10  .  ,    .

----------

,      1,5    ,    1,5  3-  ?

  1  1,5     :Wow:

----------


## minavi

> ,      1,5    ,    1,5  3-  ?

----------

> 


---,    .
 ,     1  2 . ?  :Wow:

----------


## ! :)

> 04       .   -  .
>   11     ,, .....


 -      :Big Grin:     .    -  ...

----------


## minavi

> ---,    .
>  ,     1  2 . ?


       .   ,        .

----------

> -         .    -  ...


 ,   ...    !!!  :Wow: 
   ,      !!!  :Dance:

----------

> .   ,        .


  :yes: ,      :Smilie:

----------

,,    ,-   4         
11  (  .-!)    12      .
..  - ( )    04.10  11.10 , ,  - ()  .

  -         ,   .5 .
   .       ,   ,-,..  .
   ,     .
 -,   !!!!!
,   ?    , ,    !!!!
  ,, !!!
  - ,.  .???

----------


## megaregion44

-.         (   55 )  .    -1    .      -6   -1  .  ,      -6      -    .     ? :Redface:

----------


## ! :)

**, ,     !        ,  !      ,     .    ,    .

----------


## MikleV

> ,   ...    !!! 
>    ,      !!!


!

  4.10.12. 14:47
4.10.12 15:39   !

    ......

----------


## minavi

> -.         (   55 )  .    -1    .      -6   -1  .  ,      -6      -    .     ?


      .      .

----------


## skor

5188,48  3347,49,    5188  3347.       8535.       97 ?        2011 ,      ?

----------

*skor*,  /    .
         .
   .

----------


## ! :)

> 97 ?


,      ,

----------


## ! :)

> .


 :Wow:      ?  :Big Grin:       ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## skor

> *skor*,  /    .
>          .
>    .


   .   .    .     .        .   ,   -     ...      ,    97     -  ,    1 . ,      .              ,      .    ,    97 .       ?

----------


## 2222

, ,  ((
   ,   2  3         -          ( 18.06  7.07). .,   6-2    6-1.         2  3 ,      ?

----------


## ! :)

,     .

----------


## 2222

> ,     .


..   ,      2   ?          ?

----------

> 5188,48  3347,49,    5188  3347.       8535.       97 ?        2011 ,      ?


         ,

----------

SPU_ORB .    1.82     1,84 .   .       -    1.83.    -!!! !!!
 .

----------


## Lela3135

3 ,      ? 
-1 ,     .      ,  ,   /?

----------


## ! :)

> ..   ,      2   ?          ?


     2 ,      ,     -  ,      ,    ,      -

----------


## ! :)

> 3 ,      ?


      3 ?    ,   -1

----------


## skor

> ...SPU_ORB .    1.82     1,84 .   .  .


  1.84       ,   ...

----------


## skor

> ,


       .      ,    .     ,      .   ,           ,     ,  ,      100?

----------


## zunechka

-   5.   30.02-      "  "      ?   30.02.0-   .           ?

----------


## saigak

*zunechka*,       ?   -  .  -         .     ....

----------

.      0,07   ,  69.2.3 51,    91.2 69.2.3. ?      ?  -1      150?

----------

> 91.2 69.2.3.


,    ?!

----------

?

----------

> ,    ?!


..        ? ?

----------

** ,  ,       ?       ,  ?

----------

,  ,   -1  0,07

----------

?      69.2.3?

----------

** ,     ,         7 .        ?!

----------

?

----------

> ?


   ?)))))

----------

- ,

----------

> ?)))))


-,

----------

!

----------

?

----------


## 2007

** ,   ,   50    69.2. 
  ,      69.2 ,      .
   (   -)     -1
7       .




>

----------

(    69.2)    ?  0,52.

----------

..      91.2?

----------


## 2007

> (    69.2)    ?  0,52.


    69.2  91.2,        69.2.      -    .

----------


## 2007

> ..      91.2?


  68

----------

,     .    ,      69.2,   91.2       68?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 68


68      -     . .

----------

?    7    ?

----------

69     ..      ..

----------

- ,    69

----------

-1      ?

----------

> 


 ?

----------

_-1

----------

..           ..

----------

,   ,

----------

..       -1,     ,    ?   4  ,     7 ?

----------

> ,


 .           ..      ..

----------

** ,          69        ?

----------

0

----------

=,    ,     ,    ,

----------

7      1  2 ?

----------

** ,    ..         2010   ?        ?

----------

3

----------

,

----------

** ,                ..          .. (      )..

----------

7 .?   ?

----------

** ,          ..     .  ** 1       ..

----------

,  3,   -1

----------

** , ?

----------

, ..     7

----------

** ,                             ..

----------

> 7 .?


         .

----------

-1      ?

----------

.

----------

!

----------


## zunechka

> *zunechka*,       ?   -  .  -         .     ....


.  .      30.02.0               30.02

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, ,       7  36  (..).        (       6%     ,   1967).
      -1?   120   1? 
  -6-2 ?         ?

----------


## 2007

> -1?






> -6-2 ?


.
    ?

----------

*DaisyCrazy*,

----------


## Eliska

,     ,     ? 
 ,    ?      3.17?  :Smilie:

----------


## Nolina

> ,   2012     ,        ( 2012  - 512 . ),       ( - 10%   ).  192  ,    ( )     .


   ?

----------


## Nolina

> ?


  . .

----------

,           "    ....    .9 212-.." -1 ?

----------

....  ,           ,      ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Z

!    !     9 .     3 .     . 114   9600,    . 3  . 144  6400 +    . 150    2800.       ""  9 ? (2800+6400=9200)  ?      ? !

----------


## 2007

> ""  9 ? (2800+6400=9200)  ?

----------


## Z

! :Smilie:

----------

,     ,   ,      ,   .
,   !  :
1.  2  2012   -1  . 
2. - ,         ,           2 .

   :
3. 2  2012 .  -1 ?!
4. 3  2012 .  -1  3       1,2,3  ???    3   ,           ???
5. :     3  2012 .  2  2012 .           3 ,      ,     (.  2)  ?!?!?!

    ...    ... 
  ?!

        ?!
1.  2   -1      ? +-1 
2.  3   -1     ,    3   (   2   3 ?)

 !!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BeginBUH

2     ,   -6-2     .    ,   - 0, ..      .  CheckXml . ,    ,   .      ?

----------


## ˸

> ?

----------


## BeginBUH

. !

----------

, , .      -6-2        ,     10% (  512000 .)?
   ,   ,    ...     ?

!

----------


## drTr0jan

**,  .       .

----------


## Gala_gl

512000     .      -1

----------

> 512000     .


  - .
     .       .
     .
   512,  - .
 10%            (      01/01/2010).

----------


## Gala_gl

> 10%            (      01/01/2010).


 ?      ""   ,

----------


## lubezniy

> - .
>      .       .
>      .
>    512,  - .
>  10%            (      01/01/2010).


     192   .         .

----------


## K

, ,    ?

----------


## Gala_gl

> , ,    ?


http://www.gnivc.ru/inf_provision/cl...ference/kladr/

----------


## ulechek_k

!  3      ,     ,     - .    ?? (   ,    ,  )
, !

----------


## mizeri

> !  3      ,     ,     - .    ?? (   ,    ,  )
> , !


    ,   .

----------


## katenok555

**, !
    ...
        "  ",           1((((
 ,   ....,

    2012:
.150 - 94653,78 (  4236,52 - ,   2012)
.. . 252 - 4236,52

   9  2012:
. 114: 246 078,01(93139,82+82373,99+70564,2)
. 144: 270 167
. 252: 92 199.38 (7875  26009.28   54078.58)

   :
*__ - 90417,26*
__ - 4236,52

*__  - 85264,82*
__ -7875


*__  - 56364,71*
__ -26008,69 (  - )

,     :  - 158115,15,  - 232046,79
1    ,   - 248531,75
,         (       ) -  16485,62.    - 66 ,     ,      

    1  , , ....

----------

*katenok555*,     150

----------


## katenok555

: 
.: 150 - 70564,79

----------

...

_ = 90417.26 + 85264.82 + 56364.71 + 16485.62 = *248532.41* < 270167.00

    248532.41

----------


## katenok555

!
 1  , .  66 -  ,    *248531,75*  ? ?
      ?    ?

----------

... .. _   _, :

  ,   ,         1-  2010    =      ...

  ...

 ,        ,  150  ,      ...             = ...              ...         150    ...  ,        5   ...

----------


## katenok555

,   . :yes:

----------

!
   CheckXML-Ufa    0 ,    CheckXML      ,  -?

----------


## saigak

> -?


      ... .

----------

> ... .


 ,     ,      .     ?

----------


## sm151058

> ... .. _   _, :
> 
>   ,   ,         1-  2010    =      ...
> 
>   ...


   ?

----------

*sm151058*, 
http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/

----------

!!!     ,   01      (++).     -   !!!

----------

"-",   01 . -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!     ,   01      (++).     -   !!!


  .    1  2013  (      ),       .  -         -      .

----------


## saigak

> ?


.                .....      ( ).

----------

> .    1  2013  (      ),       .  -         -      .


  ,    .
    :
"  01.01.2013 .     -  ,                  ."

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .
>     :
> "  01.01.2013 .       ,                  ."


  ,     ,    ,   .     ,  ,     ,     , ,   ,   .

----------

> ,     ,    ,   .          ,     , ,   ,   .


        .   ?    ,     ++?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ?    ,     ++?


 ,     , ,     ,       ,     -      .  , ,    -         ,        .        (     ) ,     - ,       ,   .   ,                ,         (, ,   1       ). ,   " ",       ,        .
     ,     ,   .

----------

,       ++    .     ,   ++ -  .          .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ++    .     ,   ++ -  .          .


      ,      (         ).       - .

----------


## sm151058

-         .  - 0,  - .            .

----------


## ! :)

!     !  !!!

----------


## sm151058

> *sm151058*, 
> http://www.lubezniy.ru/soft/vlsverkapf/


     ,   ,    ,    .         .   ?

----------

,        ...    ,   **           () **...        -   ...

, ,   :  " "      :
1  2010
2  2010
1  2011
2  2011
3  2011
4  2011
1  2012
2  2012
3  2012

            xml

  ,     " ",       ,        ,   ...       ...   ...

                ...

----------


## sm151058

,

----------


## sm151058

.    ()   .     (1           2012 .).         (  ). , -   ,    .

----------

...    **   ...          ,    -    ,        - ...

----------


## sm151058

> ...    **   ...          ,    -    ,        - ...


   ,      ,  
1-  12.
<>
  <>112640.00</> 
  <>66764.60</>

2- 

<>
  <>0.00</> 
  <>56953.32</> 

       .
 .   1     ,    ,   , .
           .

    33 .     ,   -  .

----------

> .                .....      ( ).


!      ...

----------

, , ,           ?

----------


## sm151058

> ,      ,  
> 1-  12.
> <>
>   <>112640.00</> 
>   <>66764.60</>
> 
> 2- 
> 
> <>
> ...


   33        - ,    ,     122 000 .  .

----------


## DS

.       .    .    .       ?  01.07.2012  31.08.2012.   01.07.2012  30.09.2012.?)          3.2012.?).

----------

> , , ,           ?


  .

----------

> .       .    .    .      ?  01.07.2012  31.08.2012.   01.07.2012  30.09.2012.?)          3.2012.?).


   ?   .  , ,   ,     ?
  31.08.2012,   01.07.2012-31.08.2012.
     . ;
01.07.2012-31.08.2012
01.09.2012-30.09.2012 

              .

----------


## DS

> ?   .  , ,   ,     ?
>   31.08.2012,   01.07.2012-31.08.2012.
>      . ;
> 01.07.2012-31.08.2012
> 01.09.2012-30.09.2012 
> 
>               .


   - ,   ,       .    .  .   ...   ?

----------

*DS*,     .      .   -  .

----------


## -36

***30: .  1.
  : c.110 .3 = c.250 .3(   ) + c.252 .3(   ):
[c.110 .3]1008.00   [c.250 .3,  01]2016.00 + [c.252 .3,  01]0.00 = 2016.00



***30: .  1.
  : c.110 .4 = c.251 .3(   ):
[c.110 .4]378.00   [c.251 .3,  01]756.00 = 756.00



***30: .  1.
  : c.110 .5 = c.276 .3(   ):
[c.110 .5]321.30   [c.276 .3,  01]642.60 = 642.60

----------


## -36

252     .1

----------

!
 ,        ,            ?
,    ?

----------


## DS

> *DS*,     .      .   -  .


    .        ,       .     .      .      . ,    ?!

----------


## saigak

> . ,    ?!


 .




> .


 
    ,          ....

----------

: 

,  ,                  .           ,        ,     .48  212.   9      10     .

                     - ?

.

----------


## minavi

> - ?


        .       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    .

----------


## -36

.    .  ,       2011         . ..      ,

----------


## -36

,     2011     ,   ,      ,   .     ?

----------


## minavi

> ,     2011     ,   ,      ,   .     ?


     .       -    .        .       .

----------

713.24.
(100) +110.00
(114) 713.24
(144) 726.00
(150  6 ) - 163.54

  850.46
(100) +110.00
(114) 689.30
(144) 1014.00
(150  6 ) + 161.16

  ,   .

----------

150

----------


## .

,     Chek- 1.1.73  26/09,    .     - 1.1.74  29/10.  ?     ?

----------

> 150


 9 :
(100) +110.00
(114) 713.24
(144) 726.00
(150  6 ) - 163.54 . 
   713.24?

 6     850.46
(100) +110.00
(114) 689.30
(144) 1014.00
(150  1 ) + 161.16 . 

  ,   .

----------

,    150   9 ?

----------


## .

,  -  ,,-

----------


## ˸

> - 1.1.74  29/10.  ?


    ...

----------

> ,    150   9 ?


- 176.30

----------


## .



----------

150_ ... -163.54
114 ... 713.24
144 ... 726.00
150 ... -176.30

 :
 ... 713.24
 ... 713.24

----------

> 150_ ... -163.54
> 114 ... 713.24
> 144 ... 726.00
> 150 ... -176.30
> 
>  :
>  ... 713.24
>  ... 713.24


  .            ?
          850.46?

----------

:

150_ ... +161.16
114 ... 689.30
144 ... 1014.00
150_ ... -163.54


 ... 689.30
 ... 161.16+689.30 = 850.46

----------


## aero

,
               ?

----------

*aero*,

----------


## aero

,
    .

----------

:
1 = 161.16 /  2
2 = 689.30 / 689.30 = 1

_i = 1 * _2_i + 2 * _3_i
i -

----------


## aero

1  2     ?

----------

... 114

----------


## aero

,
  2?

----------

2

----------


## aero

,
   1,  150  ?
  ,              ? ?

----------

150_6  ,  1 = 0

----------


## aero

, 
2   =1?

----------

2 = 1  150      0

----------


## aero

> 2 = 1  150      0


  2     ( )?

----------

114 (  252)
   144  150_      (  252)

----------


## aero

> 114 (  252)
>    144  150_      (  252)


  ,            2=689.30/689.30=1?

----------

2 = (850.46 - 161.16) / 689.30 = 1

----------


## aero

,
     .

----------


## lolly-polly

, ,     2 ,    9    ,   -6-2   6-2?

----------

,  ,,,.        . ,, . , .


 9  /.:
(100) 0/-1
(114) 43818,21/5417,14
(144) 39562,51/4770
(150)  16525,65/2235,78

 6  /.: 
(100) ) 0/-1
(114) 37697,64/4112,86
(144) 41841/4718
(150) 12269,95/1588,64

----------

,        1   6-2 .            6-2?      ?

----------

> ,        1   6-2 .            6-2?      ?


     ?

----------

> ?


1 7.7.  , 4.5   . 

   , .    . 
  .     ,        135 
.    1  15133,45 
  6-2         15 133,45 ,       15268,45. ..  135 .   .    ?

----------

> 1 7.7.  , 4.5   . 
> 
>    , .    . 
>   .     ,        135 
> .    1  15133,45 
>   6-2         15 133,45 ,       15268,45. ..  135 .   .    ?


    ,   ,       135   .
      -0  .  ?

----------

**,      41470.75   41841.00
  370.25 ?

----------

Книга1.xls


> **,      41470.75   41841.00
>   370.25 ?


,,  -      ,  3- -.     ! :Wow: 
   -  .      .( 2049)

----------

:
 ... 6756.87
 ... 6374.45
 ... 9388.58
 ... 5134.77
 ... 6097.30
 ... 4664.48
 ... 1146.06
-------------
*39562.51*

----------

,.      ?      !!!!!

----------

1... ..   -1   100...  4623,   4624
     ...

----------

144   1 4622 ?

----------

1 . , ,  4622

----------

:
 ... 2603.39
 ... 1761.39
 ... 405.22
----------
*4770.00*

----------

**,

----------

!
   PsvRSV,  2.1.34   2012 .
     .
  -1  ,    -    (   52, 53  ..).
  ?
-   ?     ?

----------

> **,


,   L  M  3. ( )-  ?
 ,    .     1.    , 6386,40,     6386,46 -     6 . ?       (2-3.)   6 .,     0 .???         ??        ,  ,    . :Frown: (  ,   ,     ...  2 -     .       ,   ...    ...

----------

> 1... ..   -1   100...  4623,   4624
>      ...


 :Wow:          . 100 -1     (  :   1   ).      .           (     ).    ???????????        ............   !!!!!!!

----------

> ,    .(  ,   ,     ...  2 -     .       ,   ...    ...


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=473762

----------

,        28.09.2012.      .
:       .        .?

----------


## Gala_gl

> :       .        .?


    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .?


 :yes: 



> .


  ,  - ..

----------


## Jason+

-           9  2012? (   , 1 ) 
 -

----------


## Jason+

,    ,      ...

----------


## strekoooza

, 

   ,       ,           ?  -         /  ?

----------


## Lizavetta

*Jason+*, 
        ,     .        ?      .

       ,    ,     " 36 " ,    
      .        6   36       :Frown:

----------

.    .   ,   ,      -6-2.

----------


## Jason+

,         -6-2  -6-3.        ,  -6-2

----------


## Jason+

?

----------

> ,         -6-2  -6-3.        ,  -6-2


 15      : -1,  -6-2,   -6. 
  (    ),     .
   -    .
 15         4-.

----------


## Jason+

-6-2      -6-2   6-1        ,               .     -6-2  ,  -6-2

----------

-.            .

----------


## Jason+

6-2      -6-2,      ,

----------


## Jason+

> -.            .


    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,         -6-2  -6-3.        ,  -6-2


.
 6-2 (    3   ,      ..)  6-2.
  -1

----------


## Jason+

6-2,   (  )        -6-2,      ...  ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


http://www.pfrf.ru/providing_information/

----------


## -36

.  2 .      ""   450       .  3 .    (  . )    450       2 .          3 .

----------


## -36



----------


## -36

,       ,       2   6-1  -6-2

----------


## 2007

> 2   6-1  -6-2


    6-2?    6-1

----------


## -36

..      ?

----------


## 2007

> ..      ?


.   6-1

----------


## -36

.     ,      6-2   17.7

----------


## -36

> .   6-1


   !

----------


## -36

> .  2 .      ""   450       .  3 .    (  . )    450       2 .          3 .


    -

----------


## -36

.   3 .       1.-2012 ,     1  3 .    3.      1.2012?      ?

----------


## TRIAN

> 3 .    3.      1.2012


    2 .  ?




> 


      ...   ...  ,

----------


## sm151058

2-     3-?

----------

...     (  )    7     ( ) ...            ?

----------

